# BabyandBump's Teen Due Dates & Births



## MissMummy2Be

Hey girls ~ If you post your due dates, baby gender / birth date, baby name & weight.. I will keep this thread updated so that we can keep track of who's had their babies, etc... 
Bolded are girls who have had their babies :) Blue = boy, pink = girl, green = not finding out the sex til birth/"team yellow" (yellow being too hard to read!)
Let me know if there's any information I need to fix or add! ​ 

*~  2006 Babies  ~*​

Spoiler
*October*
*24 - Abbeymummy - baby girl born October 24/06 *
:crib:​
 

*~  2007 Babies  ~*​

Spoiler
*September*
*29 - kaydiiesmummy - baby Kaydiie-Lynne born September 29/07 *
​ 
*October*
*31 - Mellie1988 - baby Grace Mia born October 31/07 @ 7lbs 2oz*
:crib:​
 

*~  2008 Babies  ~*​ 


Spoiler
*January*
*31 - Mum_of_2_19 - baby Zander born January 31/08 @ 4lbs 8oz *​ 
*February*
*14 - baby Taye Duda born February 14/08 * ​ 
*December*
*17 - Erinlenaskat - baby Harmony born December 18/08 *​ 
:crib:​
 

*~  2009 Babies  ~*​

Spoiler
*January*
*6 - chrissy&marty - baby Ruby born January 12/09 @ 7lbs 9oz *
*13 - jade8701 - baby girl born January 13/09  *​ 
*February*
*5 - Panda_Ally - baby Holly born February 5/09 @ 6lbs 15oz  *
*18 - sophie c - baby Alys Mae born February 18/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*27 - x-dannielle - baby Sienna born March 3/09 @ 8lbs 3oz** *​ 
*March*
*4 - PixieKitty - baby Jack born March 6/09 @ 7lbs 15oz  *
*7 - Smexi.Mommie - baby Kaidayn born March 6/09  *
*7 - mernie - baby Brianna born March 3/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*9 - moniquetaylor - baby Marissa born March 9/09 *
*11 - beth_18 - baby Ashton born March 22/09 *
*14 - Mum_of_2_19 - baby Makaila born March 14/09 @ 7lbs 8oz *
*14 - Bumblebee220 - baby Makaila born March 14/09 *
*16 - Lil_Gem_1989 - baby Jayden born March 11/09 @ 6lbs 13.5oz *
*18 - katiebeth - baby Jordan born March 11/09 @ 6lbs 11oz*
*19 - Kirstie.c - baby Skye born March 23/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*21 - Deb_baby - baby Megan born March 21/09 @ 8lbs 12oz *
*22 - tasha41 - baby Elyse born March 13/09 @ 6lbs 1oz *
*25 - Loveit - baby Evie born April 1/09 @ 6lbs 14oz *
*26 - hayley x - baby Alex born March 26/09 @ 6lbs 15oz  RIP baby boy*​ 
*April*
*4 - jenny_wren - baby Emily born March 27/09 @ 7lbs 7.5oz *
*4 - Shireena__x - baby Khyanna born April 4/09 @ 6lbs 3oz  *
*8 - HannahGraceee - baby Ava born April 22/09 @ 8lbs 0.5oz *
*8 - kellysays2u - baby Athena born April 17/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*17 - Rach276 - baby Jack born April 13/09 @ 5lbs 9oz *
*29 - Laura--x - baby Maisie born April 28/09 @ 7lbs 4oz *
*27 - princess_vix - baby Ryan born May 11/09 @ 8lbs 10z *
*29 - MissMandieMitz - baby Maxson born March 20/09 @ 4lbs 10oz *
*30 - princessttc - baby Hayden born April 25/09 @ 9lbs 4oz *​ 
*May*
*6 - samantha_sarah - baby Ruby born April 9/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*10 - Jemma_x - baby Connor born April 28/09 @ 4lbs 6oz *
*18 - sarah0108 - baby Harriet born May 27/09 @ 8lbs 14.5oz *
*19 - Abblebubba - baby Tyler-Jay born May 19/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*20 - sophiecouldwe - baby Lukas born May 11/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*20 - lesleyann - baby Kyle born May 17/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *​ 
*June*
*8 - meztisa - baby Laila born May 29/09 *
*9 - Genna - baby Marley born June 9/09 @ 6lbs 2.9oz *
*11 - julzzz - baby Alessia born June 5/09 @ 6lbs 12oz *
*12 - LilMama2Be - baby Kennedy born June 16/09 @ 9lbs *
*21 - CallieBert - baby Braden born May 11/09 @ 4lbs 5oz *
*26 - JayleighAnn - baby Halen born June 19/09 @ 6lbs 13.5oz *
*27 - -Bumble- - baby born June 28/09 *​ 
*July*
*16 - amie-leigh - baby Morgan born July 18/09 @ 7lbs 5oz  *
*17 - RedString - baby Adrian born June 26/09 @ 6lbs 15oz *
*24 - xx~Lor~xx - baby Robyn born August 4/09 @ 7lbs 12oz *
*27 - MissCherry15 - baby Lilly-Mae born July 20/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *​ 
*August*
*14 - LucyEmma - baby Joshua born June 10/09 @ 2lbs 8oz *
*15 - Boothh - baby Jesse born August 15/09 @ 8lbs 13.5oz *
*25 - aidensxmomma - baby Madalynn Ann born August 21/09 @ 8lbs 10oz *​ 
*September*
*8- chaz18 - baby Destiny-Angel born August 27/09 @ 5lbs 9oz *
*14 - BuxtonKerry - baby Ella born September 9/09 *
*18 - Mum 2 Kaileigh - baby Kaileigh born September 18/09 @ 6lbs 9oz *
*20 - xxxleeleexxx - baby Chloe Ann born September 20/09 @ 11lbs 14oz *
*26 - dixiedarlin12 - baby Neely Grace born October 5/09 @ 8lbs 1oz *​ 
*October*
*1 - dreamer56 - baby Alfie born September 22/09 @ 7lbs 13.5oz *
*6 - krissssiiii.x - baby Kayleigh Ann born October 11/09 @ 8lbs 7oz *
*6 - KrisKitten - baby Thomas born October 7/09 @ 6lbs 12oz *
*13 - MissL - baby Layla born October 11/09 @ 8lbs 13oz *
*19 - Neferet - baby Issac Sirius born October 28/09 @ 8lbs 14.5oz *
*20 - Mellie1988 - baby Theo born October 20/09 @ 8lbs 4oz *
*23 - MeggieMoo88 - baby Oscar born October 31/09 @ 9lbs *​ 
*November*​ *4 - xkirstyx - baby Jack born November 7/09 @ 9lbs  *​ *12 - Cut3ne55 - baby Evie born November 3/09 @ 6lbs 3oz *
*12 - XsarahGrace - baby Lola-Rose born November 23/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*13 - Abbeymummy - baby girl born on November 13/09 *
*14 - alexxxela - baby Dylan Matthew born November 5/09 @ 6lbs 10oz *
*15 - jelix9408 - baby Willow born November 11/09 @ 6lbs 14oz  *
*28 - Princess L - baby Brody Nathaniel born November 23/09 *​ 
*December*
*4 - MummyToAmberx - baby Hollie born December 13/09 @ 7lbs 11oz* :pink:
*11 - Christine1993 - baby Aidan born December 6/09 @ 7lbs 13oz *
*14 - katie_bump - baby Kaidon born December 22/09 @ 9lbs 3oz *
*20 - SnailPace - baby Gabriel born November 30/09 @ 6lbs 10oz *
*25 - memysonand3 // TRIPLETS born @ 32 weeks-->*
*baby Lynette Kerry born December 25/09 @ 3lbs 13oz  *
*baby Elousia Rae born December 25/09 @ 3lbs 7oz *
*baby Sophia Rose born December 25/09 @ 3lbs 4oz *
*29 - shelx - baby Danyl born December 23/09 @ 7lbs 13oz* :blue:
*31 - Love Bunny - baby Karma Poppy Reader born January 4/10 @ 7lbs 14oz *​ 

:crib:​
 

~ :baby: *2010 Babies* :baby: ~​

Spoiler
*January*
*4 - Emma91 - baby Isabel born January 9/10 @ 8lbs 4oz *
*5 - Little_Gizzmo - baby Joshua James born December 27/09 @ 7lbs 10oz *
*9 - sineady - baby Lewis born January 11/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*16 - casann - baby Oscar born January 18/10 @ 7lbs 15oz *
*16 - baybee123 - baby Harvey born January 8/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*18 - kimbobaloobob - baby Russel born January 15/10 @ 7lbs 7oz *
*19 - danniemum2be - baby Maisie Grace born January 26/10 @ 6lbs 7oz *
*20 - xxLeoxx - baby Haley born January 25/10 @ 6lbs 10oz *
*21 - Hstormwolf - baby Tristan born December 16/09 @ 5lbs 4oz *
*22 - Becyboo__x - baby Mason Jack born January 28/10 @ 8lbs 6.5oz *
*24 - angielove - baby Isabella born January 24/10 @ 7lbs 9oz *
*25 - lornasmith - baby Evie Ellen born February 8/10 @ 9lbs 13oz *
*29 - PreggoEggo - baby Quintin William born January 24/[email protected] 8lbs 15oz *​ 

*February*
*2 - alismith92 - baby Lexxie Faye born February 16/10 @ 8.5lbs *
*3 - purple_kiwi - baby Kailee Elizabeth Ann born February 8/10 @ 7lbs 8oz *
*4 - Jay_x - baby Brooke Rose born February 8/10 @ 8lbs 10oz *
*11 - rachyh1990 - baby Madeline Grace born February 23/10 @ 7lbs 4oz *
*20 - vinnypeanut - baby Vinnie Elijah James born February 24/10 @ 8lbs 2.5oz *
*24 - Jas029 - baby Riley born February 18/10 @ 6lbs 11oz *
*24 - siobhan MS - baby Olivia born @ 10lbs 10oz *
*28 - neady - baby Ava-Mae born March 3/10 @ 6lbs 5oz *​ 
*March*
*2 - jay.92 - baby Kayla born February 25/10 @ 6lbs 9oz *
*3 - trashit - baby Jude Lennon Dennis Croot born March 7/10 @ 10lbs 0.5oz *
*11 - MarieGx - baby Joshua Alan born March 16/10 @ 7lbs 9oz *
*11 - Imogen_365 - Tallulah Olivia Mae born March 10/10 @ 7lbs 4oz *
*11 - laura1991 - Lily Mary born March 16/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*14 - annawrigley - baby Noah Patrick born March 5/10 @ 8lbs 5oz *
*17 - gemini xo - baby Joe born February 13/10 @ 5lbs 4oz *
*17 - sophieee18 - baby Alfie born March 23/10 @ 7lbs 12oz *
*21 - georgebeff - baby Freya Summer-Rose born March 21/10 @ 5lbs 3oz *
*22 - DreamComeTrue - baby Lyra born March 27/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*27 - TattieHattie (Excited grandmother-to-be TattiesMum) - baby Kaylum born March 28/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *​ 
*April*
*5 - Lauraxamy - baby Laila born April 17/10 *
*7 - kellgell06 - baby Regan Joseph born April 21/10 @ 8lbs 15oz *
*9 - Sophiiee-ox- - baby Lyla born April 20/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*11 - imaginary8x - baby Amy born May 12/10 @ 6lbs 9oz *
*13 - CreteBluez - baby Rhia Marie Jose born April 15/10 @ 6lbs 14oz *
*14 - Jayceerae - baby Caleb born April 15/10 *
*17 - missmommy - baby Anna born April 13/10 @ 7lbs 7oz *
*19 - kty1989 - baby AJ born April 14/10 *
*19 - Lissa3120 - baby girl born April 24/10 @ 7lbs 9oz  *
*22 - etcetera - baby Alan born on April 12/10 @ 7lbs 15oz *
*23 - 18NPregnant - baby Jordan Parker James born April 23/10 @ 7lbs 10oz *
*25 - mummy2b17 - baby Luke born May 4/10 *
*28 - meganracheal - baby Emily born April 28/10 @ 7lbs 13oz *
*29 - MeowMix - baby Eveline born April 29/10 @ 6lbs *
*30 - jovigirl93 - baby Emma Marie born April 18/10 @ 6lbs 14oz *​ 

*May*
*1 - lily123 - baby Esmee Georgina Rae born May 16/10 *
*1 - faolan5109 - baby Laney born April 30/10 @ 7lbs 14oz *
*7 - AyaChan -baby Summer-Rose born May 8/10 @ 6lbs 6oz *
*12 - lunarsea - baby Adrian Alexander Jr. born May 14/10 @ 6lbs 12oz *
*15 - msp_teen - baby Marvel Bynam Jr. born May 11/10 @ 8lbs 9oz *
*15 - star_gazer - baby Issac Levi Chandler born May 15/10 @ 1lb 4oz *
*16 - Josefin - baby Theodor born June 1/10 *
*17 - BunnyFace - baby Eloise May born May 3/10 @ 5lbs 13oz *
*18 - glitterbomb - baby Wyatt born May 4/10 @ 6lbs 9oz *
*30 - EmziixBo0o - baby born May 28/10 *
*31 - leoniebabey - baby Morgan Peter born May 19/10 @ 8lbs 2.5oz *
*31 - AvaRose - Maisie Mae born May 18/2010 @ 6lbs 6oz *​ 
*June*
*4 - Dee[Riley] - baby Caden born June 3/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*7 - amygwen - baby Kenneth born June 5/10 @ 7lbs 10oz *
*10 - sarah0108 - baby Max born June 16/10 @ 9lbs *
*11 - chocaccino - baby Mycah James born June 10/10 *
*12 - haley09 - baby Sariah Julianne born June 1/10 @ 6lbs 12oz *
*14 - Lind3e - baby Emma Samantha born June 25/10 @ 8lbs 15oz *
*16 - flutterbywing - baby Noah born June 11/10 @ 8lbs 14oz *
*16 - Kailynnsmommy - baby Kailynn born June 16/10 @ 7lbs 8.6oz *
*26 - Kirsty90 - baby Elayna Jane born July 1/10 @ 7lbs 12oz *​ 
*July*
*1 - kirste1 - baby Courtney-Faith born July 21/10 @ 6lbs 12oz *
*8 - x__Hannah__x - baby Amelia born July 6/10 @ 7lbs 9oz *
*11 - Callie-xoxox - baby Lyrik Marie born July 1/10 @ 7lbs 1oz *
*12 - Bec92 - baby Krystal Skye born July 10/10 @ 6lbs 2oz *
*16 - Gracey&bump - baby Imogen August 7/10 @ 7lbs 13oz *
*17 - rubixcyoob - baby Joshua born July 25/10 @ 10lbs 8oz *
*18 - Croc-O-Dile - baby Olivia Marie born July 21/10 @ 8lbs 4oz *
*21 - GermanGirl - baby Levin born July 24/10 @ 9lbs 0.5oz *
*21 - Mel+Bump - baby girl born August 13/10? @ 6lbs 13oz *
*21 - saraxx - baby Ruby born August 2/10 @ 6lbs 15oz *
*22 - mum#1 - baby Samuel born July 28/10 @ 8lbs 8oz *
*27 - Kailie92 - baby Braedyn born July 23/10 @ 7lbs 10oz *
*27 - Mrstangoman1 - baby Brooklyn Ashton born August 5/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*29 - Lyrah - baby H born August 10/10 @ 9lbs 2oz *​ 
*August*
*2 - samface182 - baby Aiden born August 14/10 : blue:*
*4 - LovingYou - baby Karinna Marie born August 4/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*4 - Adrienne - baby Molly-Sofia born August 7/10 @ 9lbs 2oz *
*7 - bbyno1 - baby Aliyah Faith born July 29/10 *
*8 - xgem27x - twins! born June 17/11 *
*9 - [:TEAMBLUE:] - baby born August 10/10 *
*9 - Youngling - baby Jack born on August 9/10 *
*10 - azzii - baby Kali Marie born July 31/10 @ 6lbs 11oz *
*11 - stephx - baby Ava born August 9/10 @ 6lbs 10oz *
*11 - Zebra Stars - baby Riley Powell born July 26/10 @ 4lbs 15oz *
*15 - x-xJenix-x - baby Ellie born August 12/10 @ 6lbs 2oz *
*15 - Sara93x - baby Abdullah born August 15/10 *
*16 - aiimee12345 - baby Mia Sydney Caitlyn born August 16/10 @ 5lbs 14oz *
*17 - Lea21 - baby Lily-May born August 31/10 *
*18 - aimee_1691 - baby Niabhy Eloise born August 11/10 @ 7lbs 9oz *
*21 - rainbows_x - baby Ava Grace born August 27/10 @ 6lbs 14.5oz *
*23 - helpmehate you baby Jace born 8 weeks early *
*24 - dizzy65 - baby Scottie Leon born August 26/10 @ 7lbs *
*31 - pinkribbon - baby Jake Michael born September 1/10 @ 8lbs 1.5oz *​ 
*September*
*3 - AngelzTears - baby Harmony born @ 7lbs 9oz *
*4 - hurryupsept - baby Joshua James born September 4/10 *
*14 - bethx - baby Carla born September 14/10 @ 7lbs 14oz *
*17 - 123Deirdre - baby Roxon born September 3/10 @ 7lbs 13oz *
*19 - mixedmama - baby Ava born October 1/10 @ 9lbs 2oz *
*20 - totallyashley - baby Daisy born August 23/10 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*22 - abbSTAR - baby Harley born October 9/10 @ 8lbs 13.5oz *
*23 - SophieGrace - baby Daisy May born October 4/10 *
*24 - emilylynn18 - baby Aiden James born October 20/10 @ 8lbs 15.6oz *
*24 - xprincessx - baby Callum born October 8/10 @ 8lbs 9oz  *
*25 - jessmckeiver - baby Jack born September 12/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*26 - alysedelovely - baby Tegan born September 14/10 *​ 
*October*
*2 - mrs.stokes - baby Arianna born October 7/10 @ 5lbs 13oz *
*3 - FayDanielle - baby Mia born October 3/10 @ 6lbs 11.5oz *
*12 - mummytochloe - baby Chloe born October 12/10 @ 9lbs 12oz *
*21 - Jadelm - baby Evelyn Lorraine born October 26/10 @ 9lbs 3oz *
*22 - Audball2108 - baby Aurora born October 15/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*28 - veganmum2be - baby Frank Andrew born October 16/10 @ 6lbs 4oz *
*28 - Leah_xx - baby Gracelynn born October 7/10 @ 6lbs 9.7oz *
*31 - newmommy23 - baby Mollymaia born November 6/10 @ 6lbs 15oz *​ 
*November*​ 
*2 - Nov2010Momma - baby Lilly Anne Grace born November 13/10 @ 8lbs 8oz *
*3 - vaniila - baby Rowan born October 22/10 *
*4 - blckhairbeauty - baby Madelyn Laneya born October 24/10 @ 8lbs *
*13 - CSweets - baby Kayt Elizabeth born November 1/10 @ 6lbs 10.1oz *
*14 - x__amour - baby Victoria Noelle born November 16/10 @ 6lbs 5.4oz *
*14 - youngmum2b - baby Lucas born November 18/10 @ 9lbs 14oz *
*16 - 17thy - baby Emerald Koi born November 9/10 @ 8lbs 3oz* :pink:
*17 - Jayde1991 - baby Corin Mae Rose born October 12/10 @ 4lbs 2oz *
*17 - MissMammaToBe - baby Raphaëlle Lucy born November 10/10 @ 6lbs 11oz *
*17 - vhal_x - baby Allan James Logan, born November 22/10 @ 7lbs 4oz *
*20- divershona - baby Kaya Elizabeth Louise born November 24/10 @ 8lbs 11oz *
*23 - vinteenage - baby Phineas Matthew born November 15/10 @ 6lbs 1oz *
*25 - LoisP - baby Shaun Steven born November 30/10 @ 7lbs 5oz *
*26 - Desi's_lost - baby Asyria Elaine Beverly born November 20/10 @ 7lbs 8oz *
*28 - RachelRae - baby Jaxon James born November 22/10 @ 7lbs 14oz *​ 

*December*
*1 - Mumma2B2010 - baby Anthony born December 13/10 @ 10lbs 2oz *
*3 - cotawalls - baby Rylan Taylor born November 21/10 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*3 - Obsidian - baby Kennedy born December 6/10 @ 7lbs 6oz *
*10 - c4c - baby Kaydin *
*10 - Radiance - baby Justyce born December 10/10 @ 8lbs 14oz *
*16 - Burchy314 - baby Jayden Elizabeth born December 10/10 @ 5lbs 6oz *
*19 - lovemy bump - baby Charlie born December 21/10 *
*21 - rjb - baby Adelaide Hudson born December 14/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*21 - AirForceWife7 - baby Brenna Nicole born December 26/10 @ 7lbs 15oz *
*21 - mayb_baby - baby Michael born December 24/10 @ 7lbs *
*23 - VerityLove - baby Pearce Nicholas born on December 19/10 @ 8lbs 2oz *
*25 - ShelbyLee - baby Shiah born December 21/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*25 - kattsmiles - baby Caden Gabriel born on December 9/10 @ 6lbs 14oz *
*26 - EffyKat - baby Adam born on December 16/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*26 - YoungNImum - baby Eva-Jane born on December 23/10 @ 5lbs 12oz *
*31 - vpeterman720 - baby Patrick Thomas born December 21/10 @ 8lbs 9.4oz *​ 

:crib:​
 

~ :baby: *2011 Babies* :baby: ~​

Spoiler
*January*
*1 - LauraBee - baby Bethlouise born January 15/11 @ 8lbs 2oz *
*2 - Tanara - baby Fayth born January 14/11 @ 7lbs 11oz *
*5 - smatheson - baby Nathan born December 31/10 @ 7lbs 6oz *
*6 - BackToBasics - baby Darren born January 8/11 @ 7lbs 9.5oz *
*7 - AndyyMay - baby Amelia May born January 6/11 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*11 - Shabutie - baby Amara born December 28/10 @ 7lbs 11oz *
*15 - cabbagebaby - baby Tyler James born January 20/11 @ 10lbs 9oz *
*17 - ashleymariex - baby Audrey Claire born on December 13/10 @ 7lbs 1oz *
*19 - emmylou209 - baby Hollie Louise born January 19/11 @ 7lbs 2.5oz *
*22 - xx~Lor~xx - baby Logan born January 22/11 @ 7lbs 7oz *
*25 - Wewantourmush - baby Ruben Alexander born January 20/11 @ 7lbs 13oz *
*28 - GemmaLeanne - baby Kacie Elizabeth born January 26/11 @ 7lbs 10oz *
*28 - Cathington - baby Alfie born February 8/11 @ 8lbs 1oz *
*29 - Char.due.jan - baby Luke Harry born February 6/11 @ 7lbs 13oz *​ 

*February*
*3 - Srrme - baby Elias born on November 16/10 @ 2lbs 11oz *
*3 - lauram_92 - baby Oliver born February 3/11 @ 8lbs 9.5oz *
*4 - bumpy_j - baby Joel born February 12/11 @ 8lbs 5oz *
*8 - kayleighdaisy - baby Sapharee Jade born on January 2/11 @ 5lbs 14oz *
*9 - DazedConfused - baby Te Ariki Born February 20/11 @ 9lb 6.5oz  *
*12 - Melissa.Feb12 - baby Mikah Born February 17/11 @ 7lb 1oz  *
*14 - Binx214 - baby Aidan Cole born February 14/11 @ 7lbs 10oz *
*17 - Inicia - baby Conan Mitchell *
*20 - mootroll5 - baby Oscar born February 19/11 @ 7lbs 1oz *
*22 - Marlarky - baby Aaron born February 23/11 @ 7lbs 13oz *
*24 - lizardbreath - baby Katherine Michelle born February 27/11 @ 7lbs 13oz *
*25 - laurenburch & JamesMatheson - baby Kayla Cynthia-Ann born February 6/11 @ 7lbs 9oz *
*25 - holly2234 - baby Erin born March 4/11 @ 7lbs 11.5oz *
*28 - Heulyn - baby Linzie Sharon Moore born February 12/11 @ 6lbs 12oz *
​ 
*March*
*1 - Maman Jeunes - baby Jacques Julian born February 14/11 *
*4 - joanneNbabyx - baby born February 27/11 *
*8 - tallemgirl - Adam Joseph born March 9/11 @ 9lbs 1oz *
*15 - dueinmarch11 - baby Allison Fayth born March 9/11 @ 7lbs 5oz *
*20 - cupcake momma - baby Skyler Nathan Meier born February 11/11 @ 5lbs 2oz *
*22 - Yazz_n_bump - baby Jack Christopher Aaron Marks born March 24/11 @ 8lb 6oz *
*23 - amandakelley - baby Brayden Michael born March 24/11 @ 8lbs 12oz *​ 
*April*
*1 - taylor00- baby Benjamin Damian born April 4/11 @ 8lbs 2oz *
*6 - JWandBump - baby Emily born April 8/11 @ 8lbs *
*6 - MissRoxie - baby Kayla born April 10/11 @ 6lbs 5oz *
*9 - happy-evie - baby Micah Nathan Amure born March 31/11 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*10 - HollyMay - baby Amelia Blair born March 15/11 @ 4lbs 11oz *
*9 - RosyGray - baby Brooke born April 3/11 @ 7lbs 7oz *
*16 - lilgemsy - baby Oliver Daniel born April 7/11 @ 5lbs 3.5oz *
*22 - MissRamejkis - baby Leo Joseph born April 14/11 @ 7lbs *
:angel:*23 - Rachel.P - baby Marley  RIP baby girl*:angel:
*25 - Harleyy - baby Bailey born April 27/11 @ 7lbs 11oz *
*25 - MyVeryFirst - baby Oliver James Anderson born May 1/11 @ 6lbs 11oz *​ 
*May*
*1 - Summerlove - baby Tyler born April 9/11 @7lbs 13oz *
*6 - _ck - baby Kayah Natalia born May 16/11 @ 6lbs 7oz *
*12 - thehallowtree - baby Parker born May 15/11 @ 8lbs 6oz *
*15 - LittlePeople - baby Teagan Grace born May 24/11 @ 7lbs 6oz*
*25 - Sunday_girl - baby Leo born June 6/11 @ 8.5lbs *
*31 - Nervousmomtob - baby Riley born June 2/11 @ 8lbs 5oz *​ 
*June*
*1- SusannLynnn - baby Kristopher Caydon Rolison born June 6/11 @ 6lbs 15oz  *
*9 - 4nnii3 - baby D'arci born June 8/11 @ 8lbs 9oz *
*9 - VieraSky - baby Rowan James born May 21/11 *
*9 - 18NPregnant - baby Serenity born June 2/11 @6lbs 13oz *
*12 - mummy2 b - baby Sienna Lily Rose born June 21/11 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*14 - cammy - baby Alexander born May 23/11 *
*14 - Genna - baby Zyrah born June 15/11 @ 6lbs 1oz *
*18 - Itsagirl61811 - baby Haley Reese born June 12/11 *
*23 - we can't wait - baby Aria born June 14/11 @ 5lbs 13oz *
*25 - kimmy04 - baby Kayden Tyler born July 4/11 @ 8lbs 4oz :bue:*
*30 - casann - baby Amelie born July 7/11 @ 8lbs 3oz *​ 
*July*
*4 - Chrissy7411 - baby Jace-Noah Christopher born July 1/11 @ 7lbs 4oz *
*5 - Saaaally - baby Charlie born July 14/11 @ 8lbs 10.5oz *
*5 - cori - baby Addiline Marie Miller * 
*5 - Rachyroux - baby Layla born July 8/11 @ 6lbs 6.5oz *
*11 - kittycat18 - baby Lucia born July 21/11 @ 8lbs 1oz *
*16 - rozzikaye - baby Gabriel  *
*19 - KellyJelly92 - baby Scarlett Marie born July 5/11 *
*17 - candicex - baby Ivy born July 22/11 @ 7lbs 7oz *
*24 - krys - baby Madison born July 30/11 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*24 - Mommabear90 - baby Maci born July 5/11 *
*28 - wasey - baby Summer-Rose Imogen born July 28/11 @ 7lbs 11oz *
*28 - hollye - baby Rayelle-Jade born April 26/11 @ 2lbs 2oz *
*29 - Julymom2be - baby Isabella Nicole born July 24/11 @ 8lbs 0.5oz *
*31 - gem_x - baby Heidi born August 8/11 @ 7lbs 14oz *​ 

*August*
*1 - BlondieBride - baby born August 3/11 *
*5 - emz_x - baby Ethan born July 18/11 @ 5lbs 14oz *
*6 - xXHollyXx - baby Emlyn born July 9/11 @ 6lbs 4oz *
*7 - PinkyPonk - baby Constance born July 19/11 @ 6lbs 13.5oz *
*12 - YoungMummy08 - baby Kymarnii born August 3/11 @ 6lbs 3oz *
*13 - Shannyxox - baby Riley born August 7/11 @ 7lbs 4oz *
*14 - MissMummy2Be - baby Christian-James born August 13/11 @ 7lbs 8oz *
*20 - smiget11 - baby Tyson born July 27/11 @ 4lbs 10oz *
*24 - lalacrl - baby Jayden born August 21/11 @ 7lbs 12oz *
*25 - amy123xx - baby Theo Symons *
*25 - luckyyou - baby Rain Taylor born September 3/11 @ 7lbs 4.6oz *
*25 - Lexilove - baby Ruby Allison Summer born July 13/11 @ 5lbs 8oz *
*28 - charlotte88 - baby Isabelle born September 7/11 @ 8lbs 12oz  *
*29 - missZOEEx - baby Issac Alexander born August 23/11 @ 8lbs *​ 

*September*
*8 - LittleBoo - Castiel Byrom born September 11/11 *
*9 - eviestar - baby Tallulah Sky McVinnie born September 15/11 *
*10 - HarlaHorse - baby Lacey Shae born September 14/11  *
*15 - abnala - baby Ellie-Mae born September 25/11 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*25 - Chelsea.ann1 - baby Anna born September 30/11 @ 7.12 lbs *
*23 - babymom18 - baby Emmalyn Alexis born September 10/11 @ 5lbs 4oz *
*28 - Skyebo - baby Azaria Noah born September 30/11 @ 8lbs 12oz *
*28 - jc_catt - baby Brody Wayne born September 27/11 @ 6lbs 9oz *
​ 

*October*
*7 - BrEeZeY - baby Thomas Jackson born September 30/11 @ 7lbs 6oz *
*8 - seraphina - baby Matilda-Ariella born September 20/11 @ 4lbs 3oz *
*12 - syntaxerror - baby Cael born September 13/11 *
*12 - SmartieMeUp - baby Ava born October 16/11 @ 7lbs 1oz *
*22 - Lauraxamy - born October 19/11 @ 8lbs 2oz* 
*25 - AmberS - baby Drake Standon born October 28/11 *
*28 - XSarahM (twins!) - baby Aurelia Emily  RIP Baby Girl
28 - XSarahM (twins!) - Thomas Keith  RIP Baby Boy  *
​ 
*November*
*11 - Lola472 - baby born *
*11 - thefirstbaby - baby Andrew born October 28/11 @ 6lbs 12oz *
*18 - Ashleii15 - baby Dallas born November 9/11 @ 7lbs 10oz *
*19 - LovingMommy10 - baby Rylee Anne born November 2/11 @ 6lbs 3oz *
*19 - Leopard - baby Keziah May born November 15/11 *
*26 - xXerinXx - baby Cadence Evelyn born November 30/11 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*26 - LeahLou - baby Emilia Elise born November 13/11 @ 5lbs 6oz *
​ 
*December* 
*1 - Sarahhh92 - Baby Harry born November 27/11 *
*5 - x.Mum2B.x - baby Kyreece-Jayden born November 23/11 *
*6 - neonpolkadots - baby Zoey Lynn born December 13/11 @ 7lbs 4oz *
*7 - JLJH - baby Connor Hinton born October 26/11 @ 5lb 9oz *
*8 - daydreamerx - baby finlay born December 18/11 @ 9lbs 2oz *
*15 - NewMommy17 - baby Kyleigh Lauren O'Hara - Morris Matthews born December 4/11 @ 5lbs 8.6 ounces *
*20 - xx_Holli_xx - baby Madison Grace born December 14/11 @ 6lbs 3oz *
*22 - tinkerbelle93 - baby Oliver born January 8/12 @ 6lb 3oz *
*25 - aidensxmomma - baby Seraphina Nicole born December 29/11 @ 7lbs 12oz  RIP Baby Girl*
*28 - teen_mommy44 - baby Zachary born December 25/11 *
*31 - Jasmyne14 - baby born October 6/11 @ 2lbs 5oz *

:crib:​
 


~ :baby: *2012 Babies* :baby: ~​

Spoiler
*January*
1 - Jessbabe93
3 - SabrinaB
*4 - mommie2be - baby Corey Lane Sexton born January 2/12 @8lbs 1oz *
*6 - birdiex - baby Floyd Preston Dean born *
*15 - zerolivia - Cayden Renée born January 1/12 @ 6lbs 13oz *
*16 - Srrme - baby Fenix born December 10/11 @ 4lbs 13oz *
22 - DaisyM *TWINS!*
25 - A.Laodeacea.M
*26 - oox_tasha_xoo - baby Lilly Mae born January 16/12 @ 6lbs 11oz *
*26 - SapphireCrush  baby Camille Luna Mae born January 22/12 @ 6lbs 6oz *
*28 - Shansam - baby born *
*30 - fruitymeli - baby Lily born January 12/12 @ 5lbs 15oz *
​ 
*February *
*5 - Kaisma - baby Aliina Lilly born February 7/12 @ 7lbs 15oz *
*5 - jcarriker - baby Eisa B. Najjar born January 30/12 @ 7lbs 9oz *
*6 - trinaestella - baby Aliyah May was born January 19/12, @ 6lb 1oz *
*8 - Elizax - baby Lucas born February 17/12 @ 9lbs 2oz *
*9 - Radiance - baby Jack born January 28/12 @ 8lbs 3oz *
*11 - x0xo.xo - baby Adam Adrian James born February 8/12 @ 7lbs 4oz *
*12 - Natali *twins* - baby Cora Scarlett born January 19/12 @ 5lbs 3oz 
12 - Natali *twins* - baby Maisie Lily born January 19/12 @ 5lbs 0.5oz *
12 - bbe.ur.mylife 
*27 - qwerry - baby Ava-Rosaleigh born November 26/11 @1lb 4oz  *
*27 - mybbyboo - baby mason Robert born February 24/12 @ 8lbs 1oz *
*27 - rachie2011 - baby Oria Ann born February 26/12 *
*27 - zlrckbdp - baby Mattix born February 16/12 @ 7lbs 8oz *
*28 - jemmie1994 - baby Evie born February 3/12 @ 6lbs 12oz *​ 
*March*
*5 - bbyno1 - baby Sophia born February 20/12 *
*8 - Lotus Flower - baby Simeon Aaron James born February 16/12 @ 6lbs 5oz *
*10 - x__Hannah__x - baby Leah born March 11/12 *
*11 - xxchloexx - baby Kara born February 11/12 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*12 - loveme_x - baby Joshiah born March 12/12 *
*12 - Lilbundleofjoy - baby boy born March 12/12 *
*14 - beanzz - baby Oakley Benjamin Moxon born March 24/12 @ 8lbs 3oz *
*14 - Amber4 - baby Brooke born March 20/12 @ 6lbs 3oz *
*17 - Cassandra1995 - baby Brianna born March 17/12 @ 7lbs 10oz*
*22 - Megananna - baby Dominic born March 17/12 @ 6lbs 12oz *
*24 - EffyKat - baby Aidan born March 14/12 @ 7lbs *
*27 - samisshort - baby Alex born born March 31/12 @ 6lbs 1oz *
*28 - Shelbs - baby Weston Rousseau Short born march 31/12 *
*30 - Nade..Tadpole - baby Elie-May born March 1/12 @ 5lbs 3oz *
31 - Shaunagh​ 
*April*
*1 - Miss_Quirky - baby Devlin born April 29/12 @ 8lbs 3oz *
*6 - KiwiMOM - baby Iris Teresa born April 1/12 @ 7lbs 7oz *
*9 - ashleypauline - baby Kaiden born April 21/12 @ 8lbs 2oz *
*10 - blamesydney - baby Scarlet Raine Elizabeth Parker born April 10//12 @ 8lbs 1oz *
*12 - KittieB - baby Jacob born May 2/12 @ 10lbs 6oz *
*24 - Robynx - baby Kira Alexis born May 2012 *
*29 - lovemybabaa - baby Max born April 29/12 @ 8lbs 8.5oz *​ 
*May*
*7 - Eccleston2011 - baby Grace *
*8 - tryin4baby - Mia-Grace born May 4/12 @7lbs 1oz *
*9 - KelseyRose05 - baby BlakeAlexander Walter born May 9/12 @ 8lbs 4oz *
*16 - GirlRacer - baby Joshua born May 27/12 @ 7lbs 4oz *
*26 - ClairAye - baby Jason Leslie born May 27/12 @ 8lbs 2oz *
​ 
*June*
*11 - simplyshell - baby born June 5/12 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*12 - ZombieQueen - baby Ellowyn Harumi born June 22/12 @ 7lbs 4oz *
26 - lilroo01
*29 - BabyWright  baby Jamie born June 26/12 @ 6lbs 12oz  *
30 - creolechica3​ 
*July*
*5 - Mickey1994 - baby Gabriel Owen born July 3/12 @ 6lbs 4oz  *
*14 - EloiseandBump - baby Amelia born July 8/12 @7lbs 1oz *
​ 
*August*
2 - Kailie92
*6 - ItSaGiRlWoOoO - baby Aimee Natalie Brooklynn-may born August 18/12 @ 8lbs 13oz *
*13 - Emma11511 - baby Julian Kevin born August 6/12 @ 7lbs 0.5oz  *
17 - HenleysMummy
*19 - MummyLaura93 - baby Zachary born August 27/12 @ 7lbs 3oz *
*20 - Sarah1508 - baby Kian Liam Daly born August 22/12 *
*28 - MommaAlexis - baby Lara Ray born September 5/12 @ 7lb11oz *
*28 - SusannLynnn - baby Brennon Kam Rolison born September 4/12 @ 6lbs 15oz *
*29 - mixedbeautyx  baby Anthony James born August 20/12 @ 7lbs 4oz *

*September*
*7 - MissJayy - baby Levi born September 11/12 @ 8lb 9oz *
10 - harmonylain
*10 - erinlena - baby Tanner Liam born September 3/12 @ 8lbs 12oz  *
22 - Lil_Moma
*27 - angellove12 - baby Dontae Lee born September 27/12 @ 8lbs4oz *
*28 - Anaconda - baby Theodora born September 19/12 *

*October*
*4 - Eloquence - baby Cayleigh Jane born October 4/12 @ 7lbs 2oz *
*5 - esillence - Baby Bella Rose RIP Baby Girl   *
*10 - LarLar - baby born October 12/12 @ 7lbs 2oz *
14 - babygiirlxo
25 - DuckyDucky
*26 - AddidasBoo - baby michael noel born October 16/12 @ 6lbs 2oz *
28 - MapleZoeSyrup *Triplets*
 *Triplets*
 *Triplets*
29 - lunar

*November*
8 - LittleAngel_x
12 - katiefx
14 - Muppet
20 - MrsEngland
*24 - jrwifey18 - baby born December 7/12 @ 8lbs 2.5oz  *
*24 - haydenmummy - Baby Aleia born November 23/12 @ 6lb  *
29 - Charlottec

*December* 
*12 - katrkels11 - baby Veronica Elizabeth Marie born December 19/12 *
21 - mummynummy
25 - bsd
30 - TeirrahBea

:crib:​




~ :baby: *2013 Babies * :baby: ~

Spoiler
*January*
7 - lil lovey
*9 - MissMummy2Be - Baby Sienna-Rose born January 9/13 @ 6lb 6oz  *
*11 - Firstinflight - Baby boy born January 11/13 *
24 - LynseyPynsey
25 - realtreebaby
28 - lucy_x
29 - Bundle of Joy


*February*
3 - tbonexx
6 - MrsBabyBump
11 - mercedese
13 - KitaaAndBump
16 - mr.90302 

*March*
8 - Charlotte94
8 - LeahJade *Twins*
*15 - ColorMeFamous  RIP baby girl  *
26 - magic93
28 - kareha

*April*
2 - lexiloo95
*4 - xx~Lor~xx - Baby Erin Daisy born April 10/13 @ 7lb 13oz *
5 - JessicaM123
11 - Unknownstar
15 - ImATeenMommy
16 - teenmommy1023
18 - emilyrlove94
24 - lizmageeful

*May*
1 - xAppleCider
5 - Cassandra1995
7 - Kathleen1994
19 - NatalieBelle
21 - littlemommie2
23 - meowlix
*24 - dizzy65 - Baby Zayden born May 12/13  *
*31 - MommytoAudrey - Baby girl born May 31/13 ink*

*June*
*11 - xforuiholdonx - Baby Coltib Alexander born June 11/13 @6lb 15.5oz *
20 - kaylamariee
20 - stephylkh
*24 - teenmommy15 - Baby Sadie mae born June 24/13 @ 8lb 11.3oz *
26 - YoungMa

*July*
7 - xVAP 
10 - divershona
22 - ColorMeFamous

*August*
*9 - MiSS. Mommy2BE - Baby Kaleigh Nicole born August 9/13 @ 7lb 8oz *
23 - BabyMa2O13

*September*
30 - Montrose

*December*
10 - I.Am.Jade
17 - Geegee_18
*24 - ClairAye - Baby Lily Anne born December 21/13 @ 7lb 1oz *
:crib:​

~ :baby: *2014 Bumps & Babies* :baby: ~

*January *
1 - AmberS 
*15 - samisshort - Baby Jaxon aaron born January 17/14 @ 7lb 3.5oz  *

*February*
21 - mstennischick

*March*
*12 - amytrisha - Baby Finley Peter born March 23/14 @7lb 2oz  *

*April*
6 - Firstinflight

*May*
*4 - x_amour - Baby Bryson born April 27/14 @ 7lb 8oz  *

*June*
16 - Chunkycupcake

*July*
27 - Ashleii15

*August* 
*2 - Buttons_01 - Baby Kobey Marshall born July 20/14 @ 5lbs 13oz *

*September*
2 - lilmissfowler
19 - tinymumma
​


----------



## massacubano

:thumbup:I like the color coded names with the baby gender :) cute! ah far from being a teen just poking my head in... I made a USA due date list, all of us are scattered all over this board hard to keep track of them all \\:D/

I should be in bed... bad bad bad :dohh:


----------



## tasha41

I should be sleeping too haha it's 1:20am :blush:


----------



## LilMama2be

Yay i'm already on it =]

I'll let you know on the SIXTEENTH pink or blue!!!

=D so exciting!


----------



## tasha41

Can't wait to hear your news.. hopefully baby will cooperate and let you guys see!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you guys :)



_I know there's several floating around out there.. I just need their due dates to add them!!_


----------



## HannahGraceee

Im 8th of april and im team umm


Green


----------



## x-dannielle

hiya im already on there x-dannielle 27 but im also pink now :D


----------



## PixieKitty

I like this! Specially using green, favorite colour :rofl:
March 4th, boy!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

2nd of may team blueeeeee, im adamant my dates are wrong tho lol it will be an april baby  but saying that i just jinxed myself lmao X


----------



## jenny_wren

why am i not on this!!!

4th april :D
team pink 

didn't realise there were so many of us 
weeeeeeeeeeee

xx


----------



## Genna

June 9th! :dance:


----------



## Tippsygirlie

Wooop im there!

Will give you an update on the 15th when i find out which team i'll be joining!
Cant waaaaiiit!


----------



## tasha41

Everyone up to here is now added / updated.. thanks for replying ladies!! xx


----------



## Lil_Gem_1989

hi can you add me to the list pls :) i'm expecting a boy on march 16th x


----------



## tasha41

Done! :)


----------



## Beth_18

im already on here. just thought id say thankyou tasha! x x


----------



## katiebeth

March 18th Team BLUE!!


----------



## tasha41

Looks like a lot of us had a lot of fun :sex: over last summer hahahaha.


----------



## Beth_18

haha it all stops now tho lol


----------



## tasha41

So true haha.


----------



## JayleighAnn

I'm 26th June and I'm a green


----------



## tasha41

Updated it! ~


----------



## Miss Lisa

im due 10th of july :)
dont know the gender yet
xxxxx


----------



## jade8701

14th jan... pinkkkk :D


----------



## tasha41

Added.


So January mums.. I know chrissy&marty and chelsmels' due dates have come and gone.. any news for us? :)


----------



## jade8701

I Wishhh!! Lol


----------



## Tippsygirlie

Team PINK!!!


----------



## samantha_sarah

Im may 6th and team PINK! x


----------



## tasha41

Updated the 2 of yours :)


----------



## LilMama2be

I'm having a little *GIRL*:baby::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## foreverloves

I'm due 1st July 2009!


----------



## Abblebubba

I am due on the 30th May, and i am having a little boy
Team Blue please :)


----------



## tasha41

I'm up to date now lol. :)


----------



## dixiedarlin12

Im due September 26


----------



## bootyb

Hiya hun im back lol nd im on team Pink woop! woop!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## aidensxmomma

I figured I'd be the first person to add an August due date. I'm due August 25th!:happydance:


----------



## NotSoWorried

5th September :)


----------



## bootyb

Got a 28 week scan on tuesday i hope bump still team pink lol hahaha. Tasha41 team pink for now lol :D


----------



## Lauren__x

26th August


----------



## tasha41

Welcome back & congrats on team pink, hopefully you stay with us and don't ditch for team blue bootyb! :rofl:

Updated / added the rest of you also !!


----------



## Genna

found out this morning im having a BOY!! YAY!!


----------



## TeenMom06/09

hey!
just thought i would post!
im due June 27th
and its a boy!!


----------



## rose19

July 19th please, green team! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## curiouskaty_x

i havnt introduced myself yet, but im katy, 17 and 7weeks + 2! 
due september 30th by LMP waiting for dating scan :)
x


----------



## hunnibunni101

I'm due 8th October so a little while to go yet.
:hug:
Laura


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hiya :)

Due 24th July! Green Team as of the moment, find out whether I'm blue or pink team 6th March! Could you put me up pleease?

Thank You :D 

xoxox


----------



## tasha41

Updated - but Genna what's your due date so I can add yours??!


----------



## chaz18

hi well im new here but im due on 10th aug 2009 roughly nt 100% sure yet


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hi all! Found out this morning I'm joining the PINK team!! Having a little girl! :D

xoxox


----------



## sophiecouldwe

hello. Im due 20th of May, having a little boy :) please add me thankyou xxxx


----------



## aidensxmomma

I'll be letting you know on April 1st what team I'm on. If the baby cooperates! :rofl:


----------



## Char&Bump-x

6th august :)


----------



## tasha41

I think I'm caught up now :) Hope LO cooperates for your ultrasound, aidensxmomma!!


----------



## foreverloves

I'm team green - my little one refused to let us in on the sex!


----------



## -Bumble-

.


----------



## Jayden'sMummy

I'm due 13th August :) .. find out what i'm havin on the 2nd April x


----------



## angels330

hallo there :) im due on oct 21 if you wouldnt mind adding me :)


----------



## shortiecjx

Hey am due 19th September xx


----------



## Genna

Hey hun, im team blue now :) Im under the 9th of june :hugs:


----------



## tasha41

All caught up :)


----------



## chaz18

need 2 update u mines the 8th of sept they gt it wrong. nd i dnt understand wat does green team mean??


----------



## Boothh

15th of august :)


----------



## xBlackBeautyx

August 21st! woop woop


----------



## MissCherry15

27th July :) Team Pink


----------



## randence

12/14/09


----------



## MummyToAmberx

4th december 2009


----------



## aidensxmomma

Green team is either not knowing (scan didn't show) or not wanting to know. I think that's what it' being used for anyways. Feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## donedu

hi tasha,

may 5h donedu

cheers, don


----------



## LiveLikeMusic

Mine is September 3rd... 6 days before my 20th birthday!

I'm new here. A little nervous. So hello :D


----------



## Momy91

I'm due 26th of June! :happydance: And we are team PINK:cloud9::baby::baby:

:hugs:


----------



## Momy91

LiveLikeMusic said:


> Mine is September 3rd... 6 days before my 20th birthday!
> 
> I'm new here. A little nervous. So hello :D

Welcome hun :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

Oh I am not added yet... I was on the old one but I guess that got deleted. I am due April 8th and am on team pink!


----------



## tasha41

:) All caught up girls, sorry about the wait, have had a very busy couple of weeks with my new baby girl at home and appointments and visitors and what not! 

Yes, I'm using green rather than "team yellow" -- people who decided not to find out the gender or who couldn't find out because their babies weren't letting them see!


----------



## aidensxmomma

I totally forgot to update this. :dohh:

We found out a week a go that we are having a little girl! :cloud9:

And btw, congrats on having your little girl, tasha!


----------



## tasha41

Thanks hun! I'll get that updated for you right now.. hooray! :) I bet Aiden is gonna be an awesome big brother and protector to the little angel on t he way!


----------



## georgie1991

im due 15th july
and im team pink :):):)

xxxxxxx


----------



## tasha41

Added you to the list!


----------



## shortiecjx

Hey im due 20th Sep not 19th xxx


----------



## scottishgal89

hey. this is a really nice idea. im due 13th November :)
xx


----------



## Momy91

Sorry! Mistake... I'm due 24th June. Not 26th :dance:

Didn't realise there were so many of us!

:hugs:


----------



## tasha41

Added & made the changes :)


----------



## chaz18

i will b lettin u no wat team im in on the 21st april. cnt wait to find out :)


----------



## bigmama

december 19th - don't know what gender yet :)


----------



## babynewbie

Hiya! I am due on 10th December :happydance:
Dont know which team i belong to yet though :)


----------



## tasha41

Added the 2 of you now:) 

chaz - let us know as soon as you find out!!


----------



## raaychel

I'm due 17september and don't no the sex yet! :happydance:​


----------



## selina-ann

my baby is due 9th october...not sure what the gender is tho untill 23rd may not long now tho yay:happydance:


----------



## LilMama2be

Omg DECEMBER MOMS ALREADY? omg! time flies!


----------



## CallieBert

I'm due on June 21st! Having a little prince :D


----------



## tasha41

I'm all caught up now ~ :)


----------



## heather990

im due on november 4th, 

wont know what gender for another 10 weeks!! crnt wait :)

xxxxx


----------



## heather990

meghan said:


> hey. this is a really nice idea. im due 13th November :)
> xx


aww you due not long after me! 
how are you feeling?

xxxxxx


----------



## rice.baby

Due December 12th. :)


----------



## tasha41

Doneee :)


----------



## dreamer56

october 1st :) x


----------



## tasha41

Adding you right now:)


----------



## NewToThis_x

oo me me .. 12th December :)


----------



## LucyEmma

im due 14th august :) on team blue x


----------



## krissssiiii.x

October 6th Pleaseee
Pinkkk :D!


----------



## tasha41

Updated!


----------



## amie-leigh

hi just thought i'd ask can i get added please (im 19) 
due 16th july and team pink :)

thanks and good luck everyone x


----------



## tasha41

Sure hun no problem :)


----------



## tasha41

Hey girls -- updated what I could find on the girls who have delivered so far. Have a couple more to check on still but mostly done :) I can't believe May is so close, doesn't feel like it's time yet!


----------



## jelix9408

hah thanksss!!!


----------



## tasha41

I added a few more births to it!


----------



## emma88

Hey, im due on Aug 9th xx
Gonna have start coming on here more now i got my internet sorted :)


----------



## tasha41

^ added you.


----------



## Boothh

hey could you change my color to blue now please :) xxx


----------



## tasha41

Will do:)


----------



## xkirstyx

thank you for adding me :) x


----------



## littlepea

I'll come back and do this when the due date is _*confirmed.*_


----------



## Deb_baby

i just found this. i was 21st march, little girl, megan!


----------



## tasha41

:) done


----------



## tasha41

_bumping this so people can add due dates/births._


----------



## HannahGraceee

Hiya hunn!!! :D 
Thanks for updating about ava, she was 8lb 0.5oz :hugs:


----------



## emma&bump

_heyy

im 16 and

due june 30th with a girl

so excited x x_


----------



## tasha41

Ok updated those 2 :)

If people can let me know as other people announce their births lol.. I'm not in the preg sections much and I don't read birth announcements lol because I'm bitter about my experience still... :)


----------



## x-dannielle

hiya sienna was born on march 3rd not 4th :) thnx xx


----------



## tasha41

fixed it.


----------



## LoveBug_x

December 15th :)
xxx


----------



## JadeF09x

*Heyy 

Im due 20th august
Team *Blue


----------



## dreamer56

just an updateee
had my 20 week scan today and found out im expecting a baby boy :)
team bluee!xoxo


----------



## dixiedarlin12

Just found out im having a little girl...im sooo excited


----------



## tasha41

Okay I made those updates/additions ladies :) :)


----------



## mum2B

August 12th 
Team pink :)


----------



## Loveit

Bit late for me to come here but just thought id say hi.. Evie was due on the 25th March but was born on April 1st :)


----------



## Elouise

30th June Boy :)


----------



## tasha41

Updated..

Going through looking @ birth stories to update births...


----------



## tasha41

If anyone knows the scoop on the girls in italics that I wrote "no word on her baby" beside... let me know:) I know some of them may have left the site.. but just in case I won't delete :)


----------



## Loveit

She was 6.14 :D Dont worry about adding it if its too much trouble, just thought id add :)


----------



## x-dannielle

sienna was 8lb3oz


----------



## xDanielle

congratulations everybody :D


----------



## tasha41

Added people who asked for updates :) Going through looking for some news on some of the others and will be updating theirs as well!

Going to only be checking up May 26 due dates.


----------



## 321mummy2b

*November 24th... not findin out pink or blue so im team green *


----------



## sarah0108

Hey i noticed my name was up there :D 

if you get a chance to add my details then...

Harriet was born may 27th 8lb 14.5 

:D thank you !! x x


----------



## Genna

Marley was born June 9th at 8:21 pm weighing 6lbs 2.9oz, 19 & 1/14 inches long. Emergency C-section :hugs:


----------



## tasha41

^ :hugs: to my fellow c-section mama! Gonna update now xx


----------



## RedString

We haven't named our baby yet, but he's a boy, due July 17th, :D


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks Tasha :D


----------



## xkirstyx

plz update me if u can hunny im on team blue xxx


----------



## tasha41

Okay have updated births and any changes people asked for.. I looked up all the user names whos due dates have come and the ones for the rest of June. If people had not been online 1 month + or were no longer users on the forum I removed their names :)

If your name isn't up.. let me know I'll add it :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hey... im a pink bump! :D


----------



## xkirstyx

thanks for the update hunny xxx


----------



## tasha41

Okay I changed you to pink..

Should I start one of these for the 2010 girls or add 2010 to the list?


----------



## Abblebubba

Hello i am a May mummy, My baby boy Tyler-Jay was born on the 19th of may weighing 7lbs3oz, by C section. :)
[Can i be added please? everyone forgets me on this forum i think i should come out of hiding :-( thankyouu]


----------



## tasha41

Added you! I had you on the original list I think, only I spelled your username "Applebubba" and then couldn't find you to follow up with the birth announcement! My fault sorry!


----------



## Abblebubba

tasha41 said:


> Added you! I had you on the original list I think, only I spelled your username "Applebubba" and then couldn't find you to follow up with the birth announcement! My fault sorry!

Ahh thankyouu hunn, sorry i hide around the forum alot, maybe think i should post more. :)


----------



## philly_bear24

Hiii! 

I'm due on the 29th August to have a baby girlll!

Only 8 1/2 weeks left :O

xxx


----------



## tasha41

Not long to go at all now then! Added you to the list :) Good luck!


----------



## holly-grace

heyy...im due August 11th...im having a lil girl. :)


----------



## Rach276

This thread makes me sad! I miss being preg :(


----------



## aidensxmomma

Rach276 said:


> This thread makes me sad! I miss being preg :(

Don't miss it too much...you'll end up like me and pregnant with your second almost right away. :rofl: By the way, your son is exactly one year and one day younger than mine. :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

tasha41 said:


> Okay I changed you to pink..
> 
> Should I start one of these for the 2010 girls or add 2010 to the list?

I think you should make a separate one for the 2010 girls, otherwise the list would probably be huge! lol. It might also be easier to keep track of everyone that way. :)


----------



## usalqqk4u

you should deff put me up there.
:)

expecting august 22.
team pink!
:D


----------



## tasha41

Done done done!


----------



## usalqqk4u

thanks girl!


----------



## Wobbles

If your planning on keeping this up I don't mind sticking it for you?


----------



## tasha41

^ Okay :) TY Wobbles!!


----------



## Rach276

aidensxmomma said:


> Rach276 said:
> 
> 
> This thread makes me sad! I miss being preg :(
> 
> Don't miss it too much...you'll end up like me and pregnant with your second almost right away. :rofl: By the way, your son is exactly one year and one day younger than mine. :)Click to expand...

LOL! im already getting broody its awful! 
Awwwww! love it


----------



## HeatherLeanne

what a great idea to make this :D


----------



## Love Bunny

Hiii :) I got my due date a few weeks ago but haven't had internet so haven't been able to come on here :'( I'm due 31st December =D New year baby!!! xX


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Love Bunny said:


> Hiii :) I got my due date a few weeks ago but haven't had internet so haven't been able to come on here :'( I'm due 31st December =D New year baby!!! xX

Awww congrats. I give birth on new years eve :D


----------



## tasha41

You're added :)

Anyone heard from girls that had their dates pass by yet?


----------



## Momof2kiddos

i am due January 24th but its still to early to know the sex :)


----------



## Cut3ne55

im due 12th november and its a girly :D


----------



## LucyEmma

hi, can you update my one please lol i had my baby 10th june, was ment to be 14th august! :) Called him Joshua Edward Rose weighed 2lb 8oz! Thanks xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im due 22nd Jan 

xx*


----------



## danniemum2be

im due 19th Jan can you add me please x x


----------



## BuxtonKerry

Im due on 14th september 09, Im expectin a lil girl

Thanks xx :pink:


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

hi would you be able to put me on this please 
i'm due on the 5th of january 2010
still team green at the moment i'll let you know when i have my next scan 
thank you
x


----------



## Cassie

I'm due around the 11 march, still ages away yet lol


----------



## tasha41

Cassie said:


> I'm due around the 11 march, still ages away yet lol

It'll come faster than you know I promise!! I remember thinking that last summer (I was due March 22nd).. enjoy!


*Updates done up to here!!*


----------



## RedString

i just realized you don't have adrian's birth weight; :dohh: 6 lbs 15 oz. :)


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

thank you for puttin me on here :hugs:
xx


----------



## tasha41

No problem!! I'm caught up on all of it up to here ~~


----------



## chaz18

just 2 let u no im in the pink group :)


----------



## tasha41

Done!


----------



## HotChocolate

If you're doing 2010 babies now i'm due on the 10th of January 

xx


----------



## Loubop

I'm due 9th March 2010 :D


----------



## vinnypeanut

Im due in feb....not sure on sex or exact date though:)


----------



## Neferet

I'm due on October 19th with a blue bump. =]


----------



## Tetkoskix3

november 26th - girl :]


----------



## angelinaaa

im due jan. 24th [:


----------



## tasha41

Done :) good to see some new faces!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Ooh, forgot there was this one :D MissCherry15 had her baby girl, Lilly-Mae on 20th July weighing 7lb 3oz. She's absolutely adorable and they're both at home doing well :happydance:

And I'm overdue :( BAH!:blush:

xxx


----------



## tasha41

Thanks Lor... hope you're not overdue for long!!!

:dust: Loooooads of labour dust!!


----------



## Imogen_365

Newbie :blush:

Hehe I'm due around the 11th of March...hopefully a girl :)


----------



## kimbobaloobob

heya =]
i'm due january 18th :)
find out what colour on september 4th, hopefully it will be yellow and my oh wont get his way though...
xxx


----------



## rachyh1990

im due 11th february and cant wait :) hopefully having a private 4d sexing scan at 16 weeks so not long to wait :D xxxx


----------



## MissL

october 13th!:D little girl, Layla:D x


----------



## katie_bump

*14th december 09 .. Team Blueeee *


----------



## XsarahGrace

12th november team pink.


----------



## LucyOF

March 29th :D

x


----------



## neady

im due end of febuary all bein well =D


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

I've had my baby girl! Baby Robyn was born 4th august, 3:35pm weighing 7lb 12oz. She's gorgeous! :cloud9:

xoxox


----------



## tasha41

Congrats hun!! :)


----------



## surprisemummy

Cant remember whether ive posted here before but im due 20th of MArch :D anyone due around the same time? xx


----------



## christine790

congrats on all the pregnancies and babies, girls! i'm due aug 12th, make it blue for me please? :)


----------



## Jay_x

I'm due 4th February 2010 :flower:
Will let you know wether we're :pink: or :blue:

:thumbup:
xx


----------



## xxxleeleexxx

due 20th september :) little girl


----------



## ellen21

wow thats gr8..............i would have never came to know that there are so many accompany me........all the luck girls........


----------



## MeggieMoo88

Little man due 23d October 2009 :)


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

i'm on team blue Whooo!!


----------



## tasha41

OMG, January 2010 mommies are already finding out the sex?? I feel like I was pregnant so long ago now :( :(


----------



## DreamComeTrue

my buba is due around 10th march, hopefully not much later cause my bday is on the 25th lol


----------



## x_ericaa

Having a boy, due November 30th, his name is Ares Aiden. [:


----------



## etcetera

I'm due April 22, 2010! :winkwink:


----------



## ellie09

I'm due march 21st 2010 :happydance:


----------



## Hstormwolf

Little boy due Jan. 21st 2010. :D


----------



## Spartan_Love

spatan_love april 17th


----------



## sammywhammy

im due 4thmay 2010


https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev123pf___.png


----------



## tasha41

Updated up to here ---x


----------



## PandaPops

April 14th


----------



## HotChocolate

I'm having a boy!! You already have my due date up here :D xxx


----------



## Christine1993

hi :) im due the 11th december and im expecting a boy :) x


----------



## Love Bunny

I'm on TEAM PINK EDD 31st December =D !!! xX


----------



## tasha41

Congrats on team pink :pink:.. new years baby!!


----------



## alismith92

I'm due 2nd Feb 2010 :)


----------



## Love Bunny

OMG alismith92,



> find out if babas got a hamburger or a hotdog :)

:rofl:

That had me in stitches!!!! xxxx


----------



## sophie c

ohhh im gutted i didnt see this when i was pregnant!!

can you add me anyways

lol

had Alys mae-18th february 2009 wieghing 7lbs 3oz!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Aww sophie c,
i love your avator pic .. of the 3 of you with legs in air how cute! 
x*


----------



## tasha41

Love Bunny said:


> OMG alismith92,
> 
> 
> 
> find out if babas got a hamburger or a hotdog :)
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> That had me in stitches!!!! xxxxClick to expand...

I love that too!!


----------



## verney300

Hi all, not been on this bit yet, only on the first try but am due to have a baby around about 1st april :) will be my first n am really excited


----------



## sophie c

Becyboo__x said:


> *Aww sophie c,
> i love your avator pic .. of the 3 of you with legs in air how cute!
> x*

aww thanks hun pretty easy to capture as all she does is grab her feet lol!! :)

xx


----------



## chaz18

heya had my lil girl thursday 27th 2009 at 01.38, 5lb 9oz called her destiny-angel. glad its over and i have my gawjus baby xx


----------



## HotChocolate

Congratulations :) xxx


----------



## EmmanBump

im due the day before my 21st :)
17th december x


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Im on team  BLUE!!  found out today can you change my due date to blue when you have time tasha  thanx
xx*


----------



## jay.92

Hello, I'm due 2nd March Can't wait :happydance:


----------



## kimbobaloobob

team blue on jan 18th pleaase


----------



## tasha41

Updated to here --x :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Wow all us girlies just about in jan are having boys up to yet !!  woo 
xx*


----------



## danniemum2be

woop woop im on team PINK the only one in jan by the looks of it x x


----------



## Emma91

I'm due January 4th on team pink! x


----------



## casann

i'm due january 16th and team blue:) wow it does seem most common for this month doesn't it .x


----------



## SairaJayn

17th Feb! Not sure which find out on 23rd of Sept!!


----------



## Jas029

February 24th team blue!


----------



## happychick56

how old is everyone then :)


----------



## tasha41

Updated up to here -- :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliahJoy

may 9th!


----------



## mum2mason17

hiya i have a little boy who 22 months born 05/11/07 and am due to have a girl on 27th jan 2010 xx


----------



## MarieGx

Mines the 11th March 2010 :D


----------



## LittleOne91

Im due 13th of Feb 2010

Il let you know on Tuesday whether im a pink or blue :)


----------



## Beccah

My due date is 24th October 09 and they think its a girl :)


----------



## AmeliahJoy

change of dates!! im now due may 4th instead of the 9th!! :dance:


----------



## 05wilkesm

Im Due 15th April 2010!!
Can't Wait, Ive Got My First Scan On The 1st October!! Woo!!
xxxx


----------



## tasha41

Updated to here.. I'll try to update the births soon..


----------



## NokiaPurple16

i just found out im due 27th may
:)
x


----------



## KrisKitten

Due October 6th, having a baby boy =]


----------



## pudgies

27th of may :)


----------



## Jay_x

We are on Team Pink just to let you know! :cloud9:
xx


----------



## gemini xo

Due date is 17th of March.


----------



## jay.92

Hey Ive already got due date down 2nd March but found out tuesdayy Im expectinng a babyGirlll :) xx


----------



## annawrigley

*due 14th march 2010 dont know the sex yet *


----------



## tasha41

Updated it tonight girls..


----------



## rachyh1990

hellllo im due on the 11th february and am having a little girl :D xxx


----------



## DreamComeTrue

hiya, im already put down as due on 10th March but im actually due on the 22nd (3 days before my bday!)


----------



## KrisKitten

m due date isnt up =[
October 6th xxxxxxx


----------



## tasha41

Sorry girls! Added the 3 of you :) March 22, that's a good date, that was my due date :thumbup:


----------



## 14Lizzie

due date 1/26 ... my boyfriends birthday (even though hes not the baby daddy)


----------



## 14Lizzie

oh and 2 girls for mine :)


----------



## 05wilkesm

Had My First Scan Today!! And It Turns Out im 13 Weeks 2 Days Now!! 
So im No Longer Due On The 15th Of April Im Due On The 7th Of April :D
xxxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

:O you gone forward a week :happydance: bet your over the moon :D
i only went forward 3 days but im glad i did :D 
xx


----------



## Teenmama

We are due April 9,2010 :)


----------



## Windmills

I'm due May 22 going by my LMP but it'll prob change when I have my scan :)


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hi, I'm due 25th April, don't know what it is yeat obvs, but i'll let you know when i do =] xxx


----------



## Teenmama

Yay for moving due dates...we went for an appointment a couple days ago and he went from April 9th to around March 1st. I am like YES! YES! YES!


----------



## tasha41

Updated --x


----------



## dreamer56

baby alfie born 22nd september at 7pound 13.5oz


----------



## Hope x

Hi Everyone, 

Im 19 and just found out that im pregnant, its really weird tho as i dont no when i actully concieved...
Me and my partner was trying 4 a baby, i was on the pill missed a few came on, but very light. Usally after you have a 7 day break from the pill you take your next pack for 21 days, however i stopped taking the pill and since then i havent had my period...This is where it gets confusing!!!
I took a test about 29/30 days from that last period and it was a negative, so i waited another week, still negative, so i thought ill make a doctors appointement and see what they say.. However yesterday 8th October 09 i went into a drop in centre as my GP was fully booked. They gave me a pregancy test and it was positive..ive taken another 3 more test, 1 being the digital 1 saying how far gone you are aswell, mine said 2-3 weeks, however reading from other forums and info the doctor usallt add another 2weeks to that...so that wud make me 4-5 weeks gone, but the earlier tests i did were negative...I dont get it lol!
Sorry for the long essay but I really like to no what other people think, i havent yet made a GP appointment but will do for early next week.

Francesca x[/FONT] :shrug:


----------



## sophieee18

Hey, im Sophie! New to this site. Im due on 17th March, can't wait!!! 
xxx


----------



## justincase007

Hope x said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Im 19 and just found out that im pregnant, its really weird tho as i dont no when i actully concieved...
> Me and my partner was trying 4 a baby, i was on the pill missed a few came on, but very light. Usally after you have a 7 day break from the pill you take your next pack for 21 days, however i stopped taking the pill and since then i havent had my period...This is where it gets confusing!!!
> I took a test about 29/30 days from that last period and it was a negative, so i waited another week, still negative, so i thought ill make a doctors appointement and see what they say.. However yesterday 8th October 09 i went into a drop in centre as my GP was fully booked. They gave me a pregancy test and it was positive..ive taken another 3 more test, 1 being the digital 1 saying how far gone you are aswell, mine said 2-3 weeks, however reading from other forums and info the doctor usallt add another 2weeks to that...so that wud make me 4-5 weeks gone, but the earlier tests i did were negative...I dont get it lol!
> Sorry for the long essay but I really like to no what other people think, i havent yet made a GP appointment but will do for early next week.
> 
> Francesca x[/FONT] :shrug:


Coming off BCP can mess up your cycles. What would usually be normal, regular cycles can become irregular after directly stopping taking the pill. It also takes about 4-6 weeks, I believe, I read, for your body to start ovulating again after coming off the pill. (Though, don't quote me on that I could very well be wrong.) So, even if your last AF was some time ago, you may or may not have gotten pregnant at the time you BELIEVE you conceived. Since you DO have more than one :bfp: It is safe to assume you need to make an appt ASAP to get your dating begun, and your prenatal care started!


----------



## KrisKitten

My baby Thomas was born at 23:06 on the 7th October and weighed 6lb 12oz XD XD XD


----------



## Becyboo__x

Awwww!!
congrats hunny
your little boy has finally came after he snuck up on you he looks really cute on your ticker :)
xx


----------



## tasha41

:) Updated.. Congrats on your little boys dreamer & KrisKitten!


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

i think you should take cassie off cause she lost her baby a few mouth ago:cry:


----------



## annawrigley

wow i never realised how many of us there are!
xx


----------



## KrisKitten

Thank u! Hes the most amazing thing ive ever known! :D


----------



## MissL

i had my lil girllll:) 2days early. she was meant to be due on 13th! soo Layla 11/10/09 8pounds 13oz! x


----------



## tasha41

Congrats :)


----------



## annawrigley

MissL said:


> i had my lil girllll:) 2days early. she was meant to be due on 13th! soo Layla 11/10/09 8pounds 13oz! x

congratulations :D xx


----------



## dixiedarlin12

My baby girl neeley grace finally arrived October 5 at 4:48pm. She was eight days late, so i had to be induced. She weighed 8lbs. 1 oz


----------



## tasha41

She is beautiful hun!!


----------



## Becyboo__x

Aww!
congrats shes gorgeous x


----------



## TattiesMum

We're due on 27th March 2010 ... gender scan in 4 weeks :)


----------



## annawrigley

TattiesMum said:


> We're due on 27th March 2010 ... gender scan in 4 weeks :)

Bet youre so excited! Mine is next week :happydance::happydance: i cant wait :) does tattie have BnB?? xxxx


----------



## alexxxela

Baby Boy Due On November The 14th :)


----------



## Emma_Leeann

My little Kaydin Zane is due Dec 18th! And I can't wait!


----------



## TattiesMum

annawrigley said:


> TattiesMum said:
> 
> 
> We're due on 27th March 2010 ... gender scan in 4 weeks :)
> 
> Bet youre so excited! Mine is next week :happydance::happydance: i cant wait :) does tattie have BnB?? xxxxClick to expand...

Yep - I'm really looking forward to finding out (so I can go into a baby clothes buying frenzy LOL) :happydance: :happydance: 

Tattie does post on a couple of Baby Sites, but I'm not sure which ones - she does know about BnB though, and that I post here :D


----------



## Jorja15

little girl due on 30th december


----------



## sarah0108

i need to be added to teen due dates thread again tasha haha but for 11th june 2010 :)

hehe im on both :) x


----------



## tasha41

Oooh exciting Sarah!! I wonder if you'll have another baby girl!


----------



## sarah0108

ohh i know :D!!

i hope so i have soo many girls clothes from harriet haha and it will be the same season stuff too! :) x x


----------



## Jadeyydoe

Heyyy :)
I'm due may 11th :D


----------



## b_izzle

Due on 27th Feb, dont know if its girl/boy yet, find out thursday :D x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Jan 29th! Boy:)


----------



## annawrigley

still due 14th march but with a little *boy!*


----------



## tasha41

Made those updates :)


----------



## sarah0108

im the only june mummy haha x x


----------



## tasha41

Don't worry Sarah I'm sure you'll have some June buddies soon! I find a lot of teen moms find the site further into their pregnancies because they weren't TTC/WTT and using the site for that kinda thing :thumbup:


----------



## annawrigley

tasha41 said:


> Don't worry Sarah I'm sure you'll have some June buddies soon! I find a lot of teen moms find the site further into their pregnancies because they weren't TTC/WTT and using the site for that kinda thing :thumbup:

indeed, i only found it a couple of weeks ago and am 19 weeks now. really glad i did!! x


----------



## SnailPace

Hey, I'm new, but if you could but me on for the 20th of December that'd be great! It's supposed to be a boy!


----------



## annawrigley

SnailPace said:


> Hey, I'm new, but if you could but me on for the 20th of December that'd be great! It's supposed to be a boy!

oo, not long now! welcome :)


----------



## tasha41

Aw no problem! Added you :) You're in the home stretch now less than 10 weeks!!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

I think im due 28th may ? Going to keep the sex a secret :D x


----------



## tasha41

So are you not finding out the sex or are you gonna hold out on us lol.. I added you to the list :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

tasha41 said:


> So are you not finding out the sex or are you gonna hold out on us lol.. I added you to the list :)

Thank youu :)
im not gunna find outt!! 
'cus i dont really mind what i have but i knoww it will be really nice to find out when i give birthh! temptations high for me to want to find out tho!! 
i love the picture of your little one with pumpkins :D ahah x


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

i had my little girl on September the 18th, 6lbs 9oz, 7.34pm :) so can i still be added or is it for people who were expecting haha? her names Kaileigh ;) bet you guessed that from my user name hahaha!

gosh i really should be asleep.

congratulations & good luck girlies :thumbup:

xx


----------



## newmumtobe_x

Hiya, i'm 18 and new to this :) 
i'm 15 weeks pregnant and my little one is due on the 17th april 2010 and very excited as this is my first pregnancy! looking fwd to making friends here x


----------



## kty1989

hi i'm due 19th april2010. can't wat to this pregnancy over and done with.


----------



## georgebeff

Due 21st march!! with a pinky" but rele worried it will be like heathers baby on eastenders tucking his little 'piece' away :) lol " x


----------



## tasha41

:rofl: ^

Congrats.. good due date, mine was March 22 ;)


----------



## EmmanBump

heyyyyyy - December 17th! Im team pink now xxx


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Arrrr

FOB wants to find out wether boy or girl =[
not happy about this!!!! 

xx


----------



## tasha41

Well you can always keep your fingers crossed that they can't see at the scan! That's how mine went :) Her knees were in the way!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Apart of me wants 2 know, ill see how it goes. whats the fetus stage? lmao xx


----------



## gemini xo

i'm now on team blue!


----------



## tasha41

Congrats I'll update that!


----------



## Jadeyydoe

I'm 12th now not 11th :)


----------



## EmziixBo0o

Please undate my dates? 4th june hun xxx


----------



## sarah0108

woohoo :D im not the only june mummy now :happydance: x


----------



## EmziixBo0o

:D Hehe im so excited! i cant wait till i start getting a bump and the fatty podge has gone! x


----------



## CreteBluez

Hello :D
My baby is due on April 13th 2010 :happydance:

Congratulations everyone... Best of luck! Hope all is well with you all!

Evangelia.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

june 15th =)


----------



## RedRose19

hiya im 18 and due july 14th.. :D


----------



## Erinlenaskat

my baby girl was due December 17 and was born by c section December 18th.


----------



## A.J

Im AmyJo, am 17 and my babys due the 21st april 2010 - not finding out the sex :) x


----------



## music458

jan. 5th
blue


----------



## alexxxela

14 - alexxxela
He was born on the 5th november


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

music458 said:


> jan. 5th
> blue

wow! we'r due on the same day and both havin little boy's scarey but really cool:happydance:
hope it all goes well for you :thumbup:


----------



## xkirstyx

hey hunny jack was born on 7/11 @9lb xxx


----------



## djt

am 19 7 weeks and 2 days due around the 27 of june excited an worried ha:)am 19 7 weeks and 2 days due around the 27 of june excited an worried ha:)


----------



## charli90

Im 19 aswel, 14weeks and due the 12th May!!! Dont really know what to expect lol :nope:


----------



## Mum2 Kaileigh

add me too the list again? :happydance:
due on the 30th June 2010 ;) not sure yet
but twins! :happydance:


----------



## KerryanneJ09

9th of june  xo


----------



## Princess L

hey, i'm due 27th november. ooh and team blue =)


----------



## mamanat

Hi,

I'm due around July 1st!

Thanks!


----------



## mamanat

Hi djt and charli90! I'm 19 and pregnant with my first. I'm about 7 weeks too--due around July 1st. Hope we keep in touch!


----------



## EmziixBo0o

due date changed AGAIN!!
30th may
sory hun xx


----------



## TattiesMum

Tattie had her gender scan yesterday .... It's a boy (just as I predicted LOL :winkwink: )

Lucas because we all like it, Paul after Tattie's stepdad who raised her and John after her Grandad (MY stepdad who raised me) :happydance:


----------



## princess_vix

Tasha dearest..Ryans birth was 11th may :D

sorry to correct lmao!

very close though :D


----------



## tasha41

princess_vix said:


> Tasha dearest..Ryans birth was 11th may :D
> 
> sorry to correct lmao!
> 
> very close though :D

LOL thanks <3 :) I'll fix it in a sec.


----------



## princess_vix

thanks babe :D x


----------



## sarah_M__X

March 11th :D


----------



## sarah_M__X

^^^^^

I dont know what im having as they dont let you know :( 


hoping for a girl :D 

im 17 btw :) x


----------



## sophieee18

sorrry, mines 17th march not 18th & its a boy xx


----------



## lunarsea

I'm due May 12th 2010!

I don't know the sex yet,
but!
if its a baby girl, I'm going for Dahlia, Annalisse or Chloe,
:happydance:
If it's a boy..... 
... I hope either me or the dad can come up with a good name haha :blush:


----------



## KerryanneJ09

im 9th of june, not july 
and little Elyse is just beautiful, may i add! :D


----------



## tasha41

Why thank you! I am updating the first post right now for you all :)


----------



## tasha41

& lunarsea, I like your name choices! I had the same problem trying to come up with baby boy names BTW! Good luck!


----------



## Vikz

Omg i haven't been on here in AGESSS! :( For some reason it wouldn't allow me to sign in, but i finally found a waaaaay! Yay :) 

I thought i'd let you know that my name was HotChocolate.. So you might want to change it to Vikz, on the Due Date bit :) 

Hope everyone's ok! 

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Ooo i member you! 
i actually wondered why you hadnt posted anything in a while but now i know!
xx*


----------



## jovigirl93

due April 30, 2010
Dont know sex yet.
If its a boy, itll be David (after his daddy)
and if it is a girl, itll be Emma.


----------



## walkerscrisps

Due 17th June 2010!!! :) Can't wait!!


----------



## katekatekate

Cant remember if I've posted on here! Anyway I'm due March 12th with a girlll.:)


----------



## memysonand3

well i dont think i ever posted on this on but my EDD is febuary 19 but doc says we will be lucky to make it to 2010 eek lol im having three girls =)))))


----------



## 05wilkesm

Helooo!
Haven't been on here for a while,
But just thought i'd add im expecting a girl!! :D
xx


----------



## siobhan MS

i am due on 24th february and i am having a little girl!!! x


----------



## Princess L

hey i've had my lil man now. His name is Brody Nathaniel and he was born on 23rd November at 11:35pm (four days early!)


----------



## Jas029

siobhan MS said:


> i am due on 24th february and i am having a little girl!!! x

Same but with a boy!! Yay another late feb baby! :happydance:


----------



## lornasmith

25th of january and a little girl :) xx


----------



## tasha41

All caught up :)


----------



## Cora_Corb

Team Green, Due July 11 2010


----------



## Becyboo__x

Whats team green :blush:


----------



## tasha41

Same idea as team yellow, just yellow text is too hard to read! 

Meaning gender still unknown/not finding out


----------



## QuintinsMommy

there is so few team yellow/green teens.


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> there is so few team yellow/green teens.

We're just impatient! =P


----------



## tasha41

Yeah... Elyse was hiding her bits at our 19 week ultrasound, so that sealed the deal, we went for a 4D ultrasound so I could find out the gender :rofl: I kinda had a strong feeling (so did OH) that we were having a girl though!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Just thought id pop on and say, am still pregnant lol so no news to update you with just yet


----------



## Jas029

MummyToAmberx said:


> Just thought id pop on and say, am still pregnant lol so no news to update you with just yet

Almost there! :happydance:


----------



## RedRose19

sorry but i m/c :( so i wont be due in july anymore.. :cry:


----------



## annawrigley

babyhopes10 said:


> sorry but i m/c :( so i wont be due in july anymore.. :cry:

sorry to hear it xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

babyhopes10 said:


> sorry but i m/c :( so i wont be due in july anymore.. :cry:

*Sorry to hear hun   xx*


----------



## tasha41

:( Sorry for the loss hun :(


----------



## XsarahGrace

Lola Rose was Born late

23rd november. 7 pound 3 ounces.

xxx


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Congrats XsarahGrace :]!
x*


----------



## purple_kiwi

Im due Feb. 3 and team yellow. hopefully finding out tomorrow what it is at the ultrasound!


----------



## Jas029

purple_kiwi said:


> Im due Feb. 3 and team yellow. hopefully finding out tomorrow what it is at the ultrasound!

Eek! It would KILL me if I had to wait that long to find out!
Ofcorse I was a lucky one and found out at 16 weeks:happydance:


----------



## purple_kiwi

lol it was so hard to wait but found out today and its a girl !! and im measuring just over 2 weeks ahead and shes almost 5 lbs.


----------



## Jas029

purple_kiwi said:


> lol it was so hard to wait but found out today and its a girl !! and im measuring just over 2 weeks ahead and shes almost 5 lbs.

Wow! Big girl!
Sounds like you might be due a little before your time!


----------



## purple_kiwi

yea i was so surprised lol. well me and my family doctor originally came up with a date in January but my OB came up with a completely different one in February so now im thinking i had the right date in the first place.


----------



## may-mie

tasha41 said:


> Hey girls ~ If you post your due dates, baby gender / birth date, baby name & weight.. I will keep this thread updated so that we can keep track of who's had their babies, etc...
> Bolded are girls who have had their babies :) Blue = boy, pink = girl, green = not finding out the sex til birth/"team yellow" (yellow being too hard to read!)
> Let me know if there's any information I need to fix or add! ​
> **edit** took 2009 out of the title.. 2010 girls feel free to post your dates!​
> 
> * 2008 Babies *​
> *December*
> *17 - Erinlenaskat - baby Harmony born December 18/08 *​
> :crib:​
> * 2009 Babies & Bumps *​
> *January*
> *6 - chrissy&marty - baby Ruby born January 12/09 @ 7lbs 9oz *
> *13 - jade8701 - baby girl born January 13/09  *​
> *February*
> *5 - Panda_Ally - baby Holly born February 5/09 @ 6lbs 15oz  *
> *18 - sophie c - baby Alys Mae born February 18/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *27 - x-dannielle - baby Sienna born March 3/09 @ 8lbs 3oz** *​
> *March*
> *4 - PixieKitty - baby Jack born March 6/09 @ 7lbs 15oz  *
> *7 - Smexi.Mommie - baby Kaidayn born March 6/09  *
> *7 - mernie - baby Brianna born March 3/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *9 - moniquetaylor - baby Marissa born March 9/09 *
> *11 - beth_18 - baby Ashton born March 22/09 *
> *16 - Lil_Gem_1989 - baby Jayden born March 11/09 @ 6lbs 13.5oz *
> *18 - katiebeth - baby Jordan born March 11/09 @ 6lbs 11oz*
> *19 - Kirstie.c - baby Skye born March 23/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *21 - Deb_baby - baby Megan born March 21/09 @ 8lbs 12oz *
> *22 - tasha41 - baby Elyse born March 13/09 @ 6lbs 1oz *
> *25 - Loveit - baby Evie born April 1/09 @ 6lbs 14oz *
> *26 - hayley x - baby Alex born March 26/09 @ 6lbs 15oz  RIP baby boy*​
> *April*
> *4 - jenny_wren - baby Emily born March 27/09 @ 7lbs 7.5oz *
> *4 - Shireena__x - baby Khyanna born April 4/09 @ 6lbs 3oz  *
> *8 - HannahGraceee - baby Ava born April 22/09 @ 8lbs 0.5oz *
> *8 - kellysays2u - baby Athena born April 17/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *17 - Rach276 - baby Jack born April 13/09 @ 5lbs 9oz *
> *29 - Laura--x - baby Maisie born April 28/09 @ 7lbs 4oz *
> *27 - princess_vix - baby Ryan born May 11/09 @ 8lbs 10z *
> *29 - MissMandieMitz - baby Maxson born March 20/09 @ 4lbs 10oz *
> *30 - princessttc - baby Hayden born April 25/09 @ 9lbs 4oz *​
> *May*
> *6 - samantha_sarah - baby Ruby born April 9/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *10 - Jemma_x - baby Connor born April 28/09 @ 4lbs 6oz *
> *18 - sarah0108 - baby Harriet born May 27/09 @ 8lbs 14.5oz *
> *19 - Abblebubba - baby Tyler-Jay born May 19/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *20 - sophiecouldwe - baby Lukas born May 11/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *20 - lesleyann - baby Kyle born May 17/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *​
> *June*
> *8 - meztisa - baby Laila born May 29/09 *
> *9 - Genna - baby Marley born June 9/09 @ 6lbs 2.9oz *
> *11 - julzzz - baby Alessia born June 5/09 @ 6lbs 12oz *
> *12 - LilMama2Be - baby Kennedy born June 16/09 @ 9lbs *
> *21 - CallieBert - baby Braden born May 11/09 @ 4lbs 5oz *
> *26 - JayleighAnn - baby Halen born June 19/09 @ 6lbs 13.5oz *
> *27 - -Bumble- - baby born June 28/09 *​
> *July*
> *16 - amie-leigh - baby Morgan born July 18/09 @ 7lbs 5oz  *
> *17 - RedString - baby Adrian born June 26/09 @ 6lbs 15oz *
> *24 - xx~Lor~xx - baby Robyn born August 4/09 @ 7lbs 12oz *
> *27 - MissCherry15 - baby Lilly-Mae born July 20/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *​
> *August*
> *14 - LucyEmma - baby Joshua born June 10/09 @ 2lbs 8oz *
> *15 - Boothh - baby Jesse born August 15/09 @ 8lbs 13.5oz *
> *25 - aidensxmomma - baby Madalynn Ann born August 21/09 @ 8lbs 10oz *​
> *September*
> *8- chaz18 - baby Destiny-Angel born August 27/09 @ 5lbs 9oz *
> *14 - BuxtonKerry - baby Ella born September 9/09 *
> *18 - Mum 2 Kaileigh - baby Kaileigh born September 18/09 @ 6lbs 9oz *
> *20 - xxxleeleexxx - baby Chloe Ann born September 20/09 @ 11lbs 14oz *
> *26 - dixiedarlin12 - baby Neely Grace born October 5/09 @ 8lbs 1oz *​
> *October*
> *1 - dreamer56 - baby Alfie born September 22/09 @ 7lbs 13.5oz *
> *6 - krissssiiii.x - baby Kayleigh Ann born October 11/09 @ 8lbs 7oz *
> *6 - KrisKitten - baby Thomas born October 7/09 @ 6lbs 12oz *
> *13 - MissL - baby Layla born October 11/09 @ 8lbs 13oz *
> *19 - Neferet - baby Issac Sirius born October 28/09 @ 8lbs 14.5oz *
> *23 - MeggieMoo88 - baby Oscar born October 31/09 @ 9lbs *​
> *November*
> *4 - xkirstyx - baby Jack born November 7/09 @ 9lbs  *
> *12 - Cut3ne55 - baby Evie born November 3/09 @ 6lbs 3oz *
> *12 - XsarahGrace - baby Lola-Rose born November 23/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> 13 - Kerryyy
> *14 - alexxxela - baby Dylan Matthew born November 5/09 @ 6lbs 10oz *
> 15 - jelix9408
> 20 - Megz143
> 22 - SpelmanMommy
> 26 - Tetkoskix3
> *28 - Princess L - baby Brody Nathaniel born November 23/09 *
> 30 - x_ericaa​
> *December*
> 4 - MummyToAmberx
> 10 - babynewbie
> 11 - Christine1993
> 12 - rice.baby
> 12 - NewToThis_x
> 14 - randence
> 14 - katie_bump
> 15 - LoveBug_x
> 17 - EmmaanBump
> 18 - Emma_Leeann
> 19 - bigmama
> 20 - SnailPace
> 27 - Jorja15
> 31 - Love Bunny​
> 
> :crib:​
> :baby: *2010 Bumps* :baby:​
> *January*
> 4 - Emma91
> 5 - Little_Gizzmo
> 5 - music458
> 10 - Vikz
> 16 - casann
> 18 - kimbobaloobob
> 19 - danniemum2be
> 20 - xxLeoxx
> 21 - Hstormwolf
> 22 - Becyboo__x
> 24 - Momof2kiddos
> 24 - angelinaaa
> 25 - lornasmith
> 26 - 14Lizzie
> 27 - mum2mason17
> 29 - PreggoEggo​
> *February*
> 2 - alismith92
> 3 - iloveryan<3
> 3 - purple_kiwi
> 4 - Jay_x
> 11 - rachyh1990
> 13 - LittleOne91
> 17 - SairaJayn
> 19 - memysonand3 // TRIPLETS!
> 24 - Jas029
> 24 - siobhan MS
> 27 - b_izzle
> ? - vinnypeanut
> ? - neady​
> *March*
> 1 - TeenMama
> 2 - jay.92
> 3 - trashit
> 9 - Loubop
> 11 - MarieGx
> 11 - Imogen_365
> 11 - sarah_M__X
> 12 - katekatekate
> 14 - annawrigley
> 17 - Lilliebaby09
> 17 - gemini xo
> 17 - sophieee18
> 21 - georgebeff
> 22 - DreamComeTrue
> 27 - TattieHattie (Excited grandmother-to-be TattiesMum)
> 29 - LucyOF​
> *April*
> 7 - 05wilkesm
> 13 - CreteBluez
> 17 - Spartan_love
> 17 - newmumtobe_x
> 19 - kty1989
> 21 - A.J.
> 22 - etcetera
> 25 - mummy2b17
> 30 - jovigirl93​
> *May*
> 4 - sammywhammy
> 4 - AmeliahJoy
> 12 - Jadeyydoe
> 12 - charli90
> 12 - lunarsea
> 22 - katie_xx
> 27 - pudgies
> 30 - EmziixBo0o​
> 
> *June*
> 9 - KerryanneJ09
> 11 - sarah0108
> 15 - dnw_lvs_mjc
> 27 - djt ​
> *July*
> 1 - mamanat
> 11 - Cora_Corb​

17th - Amy.H's baby is due :baby:


----------



## may-mie

17th july 2010, not finding out sex


----------



## memysonand3

may-mie said:


> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls ~ If you post your due dates, baby gender / birth date, baby name & weight.. I will keep this thread updated so that we can keep track of who's had their babies, etc...
> Bolded are girls who have had their babies :) Blue = boy, pink = girl, green = not finding out the sex til birth/"team yellow" (yellow being too hard to read!)
> Let me know if there's any information I need to fix or add! ​
> **edit** took 2009 out of the title.. 2010 girls feel free to post your dates!​
> 
> * 2008 Babies *​
> *December*
> *17 - Erinlenaskat - baby Harmony born December 18/08 *​
> :crib:​
> * 2009 Babies & Bumps *​
> *January*
> *6 - chrissy&marty - baby Ruby born January 12/09 @ 7lbs 9oz *
> *13 - jade8701 - baby girl born January 13/09  *​
> *February*
> *5 - Panda_Ally - baby Holly born February 5/09 @ 6lbs 15oz  *
> *18 - sophie c - baby Alys Mae born February 18/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *27 - x-dannielle - baby Sienna born March 3/09 @ 8lbs 3oz** *​
> *March*
> *4 - PixieKitty - baby Jack born March 6/09 @ 7lbs 15oz  *
> *7 - Smexi.Mommie - baby Kaidayn born March 6/09  *
> *7 - mernie - baby Brianna born March 3/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *9 - moniquetaylor - baby Marissa born March 9/09 *
> *11 - beth_18 - baby Ashton born March 22/09 *
> *16 - Lil_Gem_1989 - baby Jayden born March 11/09 @ 6lbs 13.5oz *
> *18 - katiebeth - baby Jordan born March 11/09 @ 6lbs 11oz*
> *19 - Kirstie.c - baby Skye born March 23/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *21 - Deb_baby - baby Megan born March 21/09 @ 8lbs 12oz *
> *22 - tasha41 - baby Elyse born March 13/09 @ 6lbs 1oz *
> *25 - Loveit - baby Evie born April 1/09 @ 6lbs 14oz *
> *26 - hayley x - baby Alex born March 26/09 @ 6lbs 15oz  RIP baby boy*​
> *April*
> *4 - jenny_wren - baby Emily born March 27/09 @ 7lbs 7.5oz *
> *4 - Shireena__x - baby Khyanna born April 4/09 @ 6lbs 3oz  *
> *8 - HannahGraceee - baby Ava born April 22/09 @ 8lbs 0.5oz *
> *8 - kellysays2u - baby Athena born April 17/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *17 - Rach276 - baby Jack born April 13/09 @ 5lbs 9oz *
> *29 - Laura--x - baby Maisie born April 28/09 @ 7lbs 4oz *
> *27 - princess_vix - baby Ryan born May 11/09 @ 8lbs 10z *
> *29 - MissMandieMitz - baby Maxson born March 20/09 @ 4lbs 10oz *
> *30 - princessttc - baby Hayden born April 25/09 @ 9lbs 4oz *​
> *May*
> *6 - samantha_sarah - baby Ruby born April 9/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *10 - Jemma_x - baby Connor born April 28/09 @ 4lbs 6oz *
> *18 - sarah0108 - baby Harriet born May 27/09 @ 8lbs 14.5oz *
> *19 - Abblebubba - baby Tyler-Jay born May 19/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *20 - sophiecouldwe - baby Lukas born May 11/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *20 - lesleyann - baby Kyle born May 17/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *​
> *June*
> *8 - meztisa - baby Laila born May 29/09 *
> *9 - Genna - baby Marley born June 9/09 @ 6lbs 2.9oz *
> *11 - julzzz - baby Alessia born June 5/09 @ 6lbs 12oz *
> *12 - LilMama2Be - baby Kennedy born June 16/09 @ 9lbs *
> *21 - CallieBert - baby Braden born May 11/09 @ 4lbs 5oz *
> *26 - JayleighAnn - baby Halen born June 19/09 @ 6lbs 13.5oz *
> *27 - -Bumble- - baby born June 28/09 *​
> *July*
> *16 - amie-leigh - baby Morgan born July 18/09 @ 7lbs 5oz  *
> *17 - RedString - baby Adrian born June 26/09 @ 6lbs 15oz *
> *24 - xx~Lor~xx - baby Robyn born August 4/09 @ 7lbs 12oz *
> *27 - MissCherry15 - baby Lilly-Mae born July 20/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *​
> *August*
> *14 - LucyEmma - baby Joshua born June 10/09 @ 2lbs 8oz *
> *15 - Boothh - baby Jesse born August 15/09 @ 8lbs 13.5oz *
> *25 - aidensxmomma - baby Madalynn Ann born August 21/09 @ 8lbs 10oz *​
> *September*
> *8- chaz18 - baby Destiny-Angel born August 27/09 @ 5lbs 9oz *
> *14 - BuxtonKerry - baby Ella born September 9/09 *
> *18 - Mum 2 Kaileigh - baby Kaileigh born September 18/09 @ 6lbs 9oz *
> *20 - xxxleeleexxx - baby Chloe Ann born September 20/09 @ 11lbs 14oz *
> *26 - dixiedarlin12 - baby Neely Grace born October 5/09 @ 8lbs 1oz *​
> *October*
> *1 - dreamer56 - baby Alfie born September 22/09 @ 7lbs 13.5oz *
> *6 - krissssiiii.x - baby Kayleigh Ann born October 11/09 @ 8lbs 7oz *
> *6 - KrisKitten - baby Thomas born October 7/09 @ 6lbs 12oz *
> *13 - MissL - baby Layla born October 11/09 @ 8lbs 13oz *
> *19 - Neferet - baby Issac Sirius born October 28/09 @ 8lbs 14.5oz *
> *23 - MeggieMoo88 - baby Oscar born October 31/09 @ 9lbs *​
> *November*
> *4 - xkirstyx - baby Jack born November 7/09 @ 9lbs  *
> *12 - Cut3ne55 - baby Evie born November 3/09 @ 6lbs 3oz *
> *12 - XsarahGrace - baby Lola-Rose born November 23/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> 13 - Kerryyy
> *14 - alexxxela - baby Dylan Matthew born November 5/09 @ 6lbs 10oz *
> 15 - jelix9408
> 20 - Megz143
> 22 - SpelmanMommy
> 26 - Tetkoskix3
> *28 - Princess L - baby Brody Nathaniel born November 23/09 *
> 30 - x_ericaa​
> *December*
> 4 - MummyToAmberx
> 10 - babynewbie
> 11 - Christine1993
> 12 - rice.baby
> 12 - NewToThis_x
> 14 - randence
> 14 - katie_bump
> 15 - LoveBug_x
> 17 - EmmaanBump
> 18 - Emma_Leeann
> 19 - bigmama
> 20 - SnailPace
> 27 - Jorja15
> 31 - Love Bunny​
> 
> :crib:​
> :baby: *2010 Bumps* :baby:​
> *January*
> 4 - Emma91
> 5 - Little_Gizzmo
> 5 - music458
> 10 - Vikz
> 16 - casann
> 18 - kimbobaloobob
> 19 - danniemum2be
> 20 - xxLeoxx
> 21 - Hstormwolf
> 22 - Becyboo__x
> 24 - Momof2kiddos
> 24 - angelinaaa
> 25 - lornasmith
> 26 - 14Lizzie
> 27 - mum2mason17
> 29 - PreggoEggo​
> *February*
> 2 - alismith92
> 3 - iloveryan<3
> 3 - purple_kiwi
> 4 - Jay_x
> 11 - rachyh1990
> 13 - LittleOne91
> 17 - SairaJayn
> 19 - memysonand3 // TRIPLETS!
> 24 - Jas029
> 24 - siobhan MS
> 27 - b_izzle
> ? - vinnypeanut
> ? - neady​
> *March*
> 1 - TeenMama
> 2 - jay.92
> 3 - trashit
> 9 - Loubop
> 11 - MarieGx
> 11 - Imogen_365
> 11 - sarah_M__X
> 12 - katekatekate
> 14 - annawrigley
> 17 - Lilliebaby09
> 17 - gemini xo
> 17 - sophieee18
> 21 - georgebeff
> 22 - DreamComeTrue
> 27 - TattieHattie (Excited grandmother-to-be TattiesMum)
> 29 - LucyOF​
> *April*
> 7 - 05wilkesm
> 13 - CreteBluez
> 17 - Spartan_love
> 17 - newmumtobe_x
> 19 - kty1989
> 21 - A.J.
> 22 - etcetera
> 25 - mummy2b17
> 30 - jovigirl93​
> *May*
> 4 - sammywhammy
> 4 - AmeliahJoy
> 12 - Jadeyydoe
> 12 - charli90
> 12 - lunarsea
> 22 - katie_xx
> 27 - pudgies
> 30 - EmziixBo0o​
> 
> *June*
> 9 - KerryanneJ09
> 11 - sarah0108
> 15 - dnw_lvs_mjc
> 27 - djt ​
> *July*
> 1 - mamanat
> 11 - Cora_Corb​
> 
> 17th - Amy.H's baby is due :baby:Click to expand...

can we put me down for xmas day because that is when my girls are expected to be born if not sooner


----------



## chocaccino

My baby is due June 11th
xxx


----------



## leoniebabey

Ooh i wanna be on :) my babys due the 31st of may 
xx


----------



## amygwen

June 7th 2010 for me! :)


----------



## kty1989

hi found out i'm on team blue :happydance:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Hey lovelys... found out 2 days ago that I'm on team BLUE!


----------



## meganracheal

helloo all 
My due date is April 28th 2010. 
I'm finding out the sex this tuesday though.
:]


----------



## LovingYou

Hi my baby is due august 6th, just 7 days after my 18th birthday. :]


----------



## katekatekate

I'm having a girl btw. :) x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiyaa

Iv popped :) 

Hollie born 13/12 7lb 11oz 

:D


----------



## annawrigley

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hiyaa
> 
> Iv popped :)
> 
> Hollie born 13/12 7lb 11oz
> 
> :D

congrats, she looks so sweet! :hugs: xx


----------



## tasha41

Awww I love your avatar!! <3 Congrats!


----------



## Emma.Gi

Congratulations!!


----------



## mum2beapril

hiya im due on the 15th of april and im on team blue x


----------



## baybee123

Could i be added please. Im due january 16th :D with a baby boy :happydance: 

x


----------



## Beccax3

I'm due on the 12th of July :)
My ticker says different though, I haven't changed it since last ultrasound.


----------



## shelx

can u add me plz? im due 29th dec 09 with a boy :cloud9:!

9 days :dance::dance:

xx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

shelx so close to your LO is here! can't wait to see pics and here birth story:)


----------



## sarah0108

:hi: Tasha :D

new due date.. 10th june x x


----------



## Christine1993

just thought id say i had my baby boy, aidan, on december 6th weighing 7lb 13oz


x


----------



## tasha41

Updated ~~

Congrats Christine!! :)


----------



## memysonand3

congrats christine


----------



## laurablu42

im 18 and im due 4th april on team :blue:


----------



## Jadeyydoe

I'm team pink now :)


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm 19, and due 21st August :)


----------



## shelx

had my baby boy danyl 23rd december 7lb 13 :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

*memysonand3 has had her triplets aswell christmas morning ! xx*


----------



## memysonand3

thanks becy boo you are so amazing keeping on top of things for me well actually all the STM's are keeping on top of things for me im slacken lol jk 

but thank you =)


----------



## Becyboo__x

*Its okay hun i only updated abit for you cause i know you would want to do it as its all about you and your gorgeous girls  i knew you would be tired and achy so i thought id help you out abit  hope your well xx*


----------



## sineady

Hiyaaah
im due on 9th jan with a little baby boy!!! :)


----------



## samface182

im 18 and due on the 5th august 2010!
team yellow! xx


----------



## mayb_baby

Im 18 due sept 1 
team yellow xxx


----------



## preggers2010

oo id like to be on this!

30th of august
dont know the sex of the baby yet

x


----------



## 123Deirdre

17th september 2010


----------



## dizzy65

im due aug 24th


----------



## Love Bunny

Karma Poppy Reader - 7.14oz - 4th January 2010, 4.01pm xX


----------



## haley09

im due june 12th and im on team yellow right now =]


----------



## annawrigley

Love Bunny said:


> Karma Poppy Reader - 7.14oz - 4th January 2010, 4.01pm xX

congratulations!!!


----------



## Teen&Bump

Just found out, very excited/ scared dunno what to think atm, big shock.

due 11th september

good luck girliesxx


----------



## Jas029

Love Bunny said:


> Karma Poppy Reader - 7.14oz - 4th January 2010, 4.01pm xX

Congrats!!! :hugs:


----------



## sarah0108

oh this thread has officiaally been made a year :D just look at all the babies born in one year! x


----------



## pprsmama1686

Hey:] I am due on April 15, 2010 with a girl!!


----------



## msp_teen

Im expecting a baby boy on May 12th 2010!! Yay So excited


----------



## tasha41

sarah0108 said:


> oh this thread has officiaally been made a year :D just look at all the babies born in one year! x

I know eh! And there were way more people on the list that only posted like a couple of times and never came back :)


----------



## Gracey&bump

i heard my baby's heartbeat for the first time today! :D
due on 16th july :)
so excited! :D


----------



## Zebra Stars

my EDD is august 9th


----------



## glitterbomb

Lindsay, May 18,2010 and it's a boy!


----------



## BrEeZeY

i had a son 3 months ago on october 1st, 2009 he was 8lbs 2oz. and 21 inches long! he is absolutly perfect!! im so excited for all you!! having your baby here is jst the best!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

BrEeZeY said:


> i had a son 3 months ago on october 1st, 2009 he was 8lbs 2oz. and 21 inches long! he is absolutly perfect!! im so excited for all you!! having your baby here is jst the best!

Aww! Congrats! Your son and I share the same birthday! :thumbup:

I'm due July 18th. Find out what I'm having on March 3rd! (but I think it's a boy)


----------



## ilovepb

Team Blue all the way =)

Jan 22, 2010


----------



## Becyboo__x

ilovepb said:


> Team Blue all the way =)
> 
> Jan 22, 2010

*Youve got the same due date as me
and were both on team blue *


----------



## leoniebabey

Im on team blue now :)


----------



## amygwen

I'm June 7th 2010, and a BOY! 
;D


----------



## turquoise117

Hey I'm due on September 2nd =) x


----------



## pudgies

Hey sorry to be a nagger!
But i just noticed that my due date is still on from when i had an early mc in september! :(

Just so no one expects me to be popping out a baby then!


----------



## tasha41

I am sorry! I'll take it down for you. :hugs:


----------



## emilylynn18

I'll be having it confirmed by a doctor tomorro, but from what I've been calculating, I'm due September 24th.

Just found out I'm preggers this morning!


----------



## mayb_baby

congrats in your :bfp: hun aww thats lovely a ttc now expecting (v.soppy gud mood tonight) xoxo


----------



## annawrigley

mayb_baby said:


> congrats in your :bfp: hun aww thats lovely a ttc now expecting (v.soppy gud mood tonight) xoxo

i agree, it makes me so happy to see when you know it means everything to them!! :happydance:


----------



## pudgies

tasha41 said:


> I am sorry! I'll take it down for you. :hugs:

:) thanks :hugs:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Team pink!


----------



## flutterbywing

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> Team pink!


Awww YAY :thumbup:


----------



## beccaboo

I am due on the 17th of July 2010, wont know the sex for 18 more days though :(


----------



## emilylynn18

mayb_baby said:


> congrats in your :bfp: hun aww thats lovely a ttc now expecting (v.soppy gud mood tonight) xoxo

Thank you :blush:
OH and I are super excited!


----------



## sineady

my lil man lewis was born on 11th jan at 11:15pm weighing 7lb 2oz :):):):)

good luck all you ladies still waiting


----------



## annawrigley

sineady said:


> my lil man lewis was born on 11th jan at 11:15pm weighing 7lb 2oz :):):):)
> 
> good luck all you ladies still waiting

congratulations!!! x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

emilylynn18 said:


> I'll be having it confirmed by a doctor tomorro, but from what I've been calculating, I'm due September 24th.
> 
> Just found out I'm preggers this morning!

Big congrats hun!


----------



## mayb_baby

sineady said:


> my lil man lewis was born on 11th jan at 11:15pm weighing 7lb 2oz :):):):)
> 
> good luck all you ladies still waiting

hes beautiful :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Unplanned,

baby coming June 17th, finding out what team in two weeks!! Will let you know :)


----------



## mayb_baby

can i b removd if Im not please and thanx xoxo


----------



## sarah0108

:hi: tasha :)

update.. im on team :blue: :D!! x


----------



## imaginary8x

I'm due on the 11th April, team green. :]


----------



## Hstormwolf

My baby boy Tristan was born December 16th. He was 5 pounds and 4 ounces.


----------



## KA92

tut cannot believe havnt been here yet
:wave: august 28th for me please 

thank you xx


----------



## tasha41

Done, done & done :)


----------



## stephx

Hey can you add me to August 11th please? :D

xx


----------



## flutterbywing

I'm due 16th June, flavour unknown for the time being, hopefully not long though, only 6 days to the scan WOOOHOOO


----------



## annawrigley

stephx said:


> Hey can you add me to August 11th please? :D
> 
> xx

my 18th :cloud9:


----------



## ashleyybabyy

im havinq my baby qirl leilana on april 3rd


----------



## Lind3e

Heyy! I'm due 18th June :D x


----------



## QuintinsMommy

Quintin William born Jan 24th 2010. 8 pounds 15 oz!


----------



## tasha41

^ Aahh why did I not think to do that! Done <3


----------



## laura1991

11 march team pinkk


----------



## Kellie-Babiee

*
Im Due On 30/1/10 
Having A Little Girl 
Calling Her Tia
xxx*


----------



## LilMama2be

no girls have been born yyet this year?! sad!!! come on pink bumps, you need to pop!


----------



## Jas029

LilMama2be said:


> no girls have been born yyet this year?! sad!!! come on pink bumps, you need to pop!

I think many of them just seem to forget to come on here and update it :haha:


----------



## tasha41

I'll go have a lurk around the forum to see if more of the girls from team pink have had their LOs when my munchkin is in bed tonight.. it's only 3pm here though so it won't be for hours lol


----------



## Esque

Hey, I'm due June 30th, team pink! Called Amelia Vivenne :D


----------



## Jas029

Oh, Tasha that reminds me!
You need to change "2010 Bumps" to 2010 bumps AND babies :haha:

I remembered that a few weeks ago but forgot to mention it :blush:


----------



## AyaChan

I'm due 7th of May with a little girl


----------



## gc_mommy

I'm due August 25, 2010, don't know the sex yet =/


----------



## flutterbywing

Team blue :D


----------



## Becyboo__x

Iv had my little man.. Mason Jack was born 6days late on 28th january weighing 8lb 6.5oz :cloud9:

xx


----------



## mum#1

I'm due 22nd July, not sure of the sex yet!


----------



## shoe_shopper

hiaa, 
im a teeen mum 16.

and babys due on 3rd augustt 2010:) x


----------



## Adelaide

Hiyaaa
I've just got my BFP!
Due on October 6th :) Not sure what gender yet!
only 4 weeks along! hehe


----------



## Becyboo__x

Just thought id tell you on some of the dates youve put 09 instead of 10 :winkwink: x


----------



## Jas029

Oh my goodness! The first of the Octobers!! 

Man it's flown by so fast :wacko:


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i don't think i ever ended up posting in here, so thought i would noww.. i'm due on 30th July.. and find out soon what i'm havinggg :D excitinggg!! :D 
xxxx


----------



## courtney13

august 3rd ! :)


----------



## Angielove

I was angelinaaa 
i just registered
Isabella was born on jan 24th [on my due date] @ 7lbs 9 oz


----------



## meganracheal

I realize now that i forgot to say what im having, I found out awhile ago.
But its a girl :]


----------



## ~RedLily~

im due june 26th and im having a girl!


----------



## samface182

can u change mine to the 2nd of august? :)


----------



## Lind3e

My dates changed to 14th June instead of the 18th and I'm team green now :D x


----------



## mommy_brandii

Hi ladies im new here!
im 18
and due october 4th!
xo


----------



## mixedmama

I'm due on September 22nd :)

xxx


----------



## purple_kiwi

my baby Kailee Elizabeth Ann was born feb 8 weighing 7 lbs 8 oz. and was 19.5 inchs long


----------



## meganracheal

purple_kiwi said:


> my baby Kailee Elizabeth Ann was born feb 8 weighing 7 lbs 8 oz. and was 19.5 inchs long

Congrats! :)


----------



## Jas029

Riley born 2-18-10 6lbs 11oz :cloud9: (to make it simple :haha:)


----------



## Jadelm

I'm due october 19th :) xxx


----------



## maceycat

Im due at the end of October. :)


----------



## Adelaide

Hi,
Could you take me off October 6th.
Had a MC :(


----------



## bbyno1

im due augest 5th:Dx


----------



## LovingYou

Update- I'm on team PINK! :] and the date changed to aug 4th instead of 6th. :)


----------



## bbyno1

Adelaide said:


> Hi,
> Could you take me off October 6th.
> Had a MC :(

im so so sorry to hear about ur MC:hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Lissa3120

_I just turned 16 and I'm due a little girlie on 19th of April 2010_


----------



## AyaChan

Lissa3120 said:


> _I just turned 16 and I'm due a little girlie on 19th of April 2010_

congrats 

xx


----------



## tasha41

Updated to here... I entered some other births, took some people off the list that haven't logged on since Sept/Oct 09... some of the girls had posts mentioning inductions coming up and that or had logged on recently, they have ??'s, so if you girls know if they've had their babies etc just let me know?


----------



## QuintinsMommy

i had the biggest baby so far this year i think lol


----------



## jay.92

Hiyaa baby kayla due date was 2nd march but arrived on 25th feb weighing 6lb 9oz! I'm totally in love!


----------



## futuremommy91

Aw- CONGRATS! Glad to hear all is well with your Kayla :)

PreggoEggo- I think Quintin might be second place in that regard; apparently lornasmith's baby, Evie, was 9lb13oz :wacko: Owwww...


----------



## GermanGirl

My Due Date is 21th July 2010
Having a boy (?)


----------



## QuintinsMommy

futuremommy91 said:


> Aw- CONGRATS! Glad to hear all is well with your Kayla :)
> 
> PreggoEggo- I think Quintin might be second place in that regard; apparently lornasmith's baby, Evie, was 9lb13oz :wacko: Owwww...

:shock::shock::shock:


----------



## aob1013

I'm due 19th September!


----------



## Jas029

PreggoEggo said:


> futuremommy91 said:
> 
> 
> Aw- CONGRATS! Glad to hear all is well with your Kayla :)
> 
> PreggoEggo- I think Quintin might be second place in that regard; apparently lornasmith's baby, Evie, was 9lb13oz :wacko: Owwww...
> 
> :shock::shock::shock:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## trashit

fuck!! thats one huuuuuge baby!
thats actually classed as an abnormally large baby, i think its anything over 9 pounds 10 oz!


----------



## emmylou209

15 october and team green thanks x


----------



## msp_teen

Hi all I found out my actual *Due Date is May 18th*...still so excited!!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

My due date's already up on the list, but I wanted to update because I found out I'm Team Pink!


----------



## calais

Hey new here. Im 20 ina few weeks. My son is 19 months old and im due 28th June with a girl :) :happydance:


----------



## bbyno1

i need to update my due date..its now 7th augest xx


----------



## adamsgirl212

I'm new here, about 5 weeks pregnant! no idea what gender it is yet as it is just a lil peanut :]

But my due date is sometime in November!


----------



## TeenMommy410

Im due april 25th with a babyboyy.


----------



## turquoise117

Heya my due date is September 2nd .. but I know I'm team blue now so I thought I'd update :D x


----------



## annawrigley

noah patrick was born 5th march weighing 8lb5.5 :) xxx


----------



## KrisKitten

omg
ANNNAAAAAAAAA
ur back!!!
Iv been waiting for uuuuuuuu
how is he/you/both of you????
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## annawrigley

KrisKitten said:


> omg
> ANNNAAAAAAAAA
> ur back!!!
> Iv been waiting for uuuuuuuu
> how is he/you/both of you????
> xxxxxxxxxx

oo yay a stalker!
I'm briefly back, just on my phone cos I'm staying at my mums a few days.
he is perfecto ^_^
I am very tired haha.
awwww ur avatar! cuute xxxxxxx


----------



## KrisKitten

i has been on the edge of my proverbial seat :D
so so so happy for u :D
Thanks :)....tommys pretty sweet too heh? :haha:
Cant wait to see ur updated avater n siggy
XD xxxxx


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'm not sure if my other post went through or not (crappy mobile web) So, I'm due July 18, 2010 (already up there) with a baby girl! :pink: (that's the update :haha:)


----------



## KautenPlayful

I am due Oct 17th


----------



## Lea21

Im due august 17th


----------



## chatterbox93

Hi!! I'm due *20th Oct 2010*


----------



## trashit

jude lennon dennis croot born 7.3.10 weighing 10 and a half pounds!


----------



## Lea21

Congratulations!! x


----------



## KrisKitten

Omg Ellie!!!!
Congrats!!
Lovin the name :winkwink: xxxxx


----------



## AriannasMama

I am due Oct. 2nd :)


----------



## mum#1

i am due 22 july with a little boy :)


----------



## trashit

correction-10 pounds half an oz, not ten pounds 8 oz lol!


----------



## Lyrah

I'm due 29th July with a baby boy :) xxx


----------



## maceycat

Update-

Due 23rd October 2010.
team green :)


----------



## futuremommy91

Sorry for the cluelessness lol, but what is team green?


----------



## AyaChan

i think its the same as yellow :D

xx


----------



## futuremommy91

thank you :)
I was ver confused haha. I mean there is boy, girl, not wanting to know until birth... and alien? haha


----------



## holly2234

Im due september 30th/october 1st. they keep telling me different things!


----------



## trashit

i gots the biggest baba of the year :haha:


----------



## AyaChan

dont worry Ellie, its early in the year, someone could beat you before the year is over :haha:

xxx


----------



## trashit

*fingers crossed* x


----------



## mixedmama

Heya my due date is now Sep 19th, can it be changed please? (It was Sep 22nd before)

xxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

I'm 37 weeks pregnant tommorow and I don't know what I'm having. Can't wait to meet him/her now :D


----------



## Josefin

Hi! Im due 16th may 2010 with a boy:)


----------



## Loz94

hey, im due 20th september xx


----------



## Catticus

hello new to bnb, I'm due november 7th, only 6+3 so no other info at the moment! x


----------



## chatterbox93

heyy im now due 16 october 2010!!! with TWINS (maybe triplets!!)


----------



## SarahhhLouise

Hey Im due the 12th of october and i was 10 weeks yesterday :D:D xx


----------



## trashit

wow triplets :shock: thats fabulous! xx


----------



## Imogen_365

Tallulah Olivia Mae born 10.03.10, 7lb 4oz :D


----------



## greeneyesclw

due on october 24, almost a halloween baby. and i'm team green obviously lol.


----------



## x-xJenix-x

Hiya im due on the 15th August team yellow atm hopefully find out on 1st April x :cloud9: :flower:


----------



## Rachiie18

Why hello beautiful mummies to be :D for some reason ive never been on this thread haha! so thought i would add my EDD :D 
so im due 25th September 2010 and im 13 weeks tomorrow :D still dont feel pregnant pregnant though :(
hopefully will soon!! *fingerscrossed*


----------



## stephx

Heyy Im already on the list- 11th August! 

Just thought id update im on team yellow/green :D

xx


----------



## KiansMummy

Heyy I'm due 18th September team yeloow at the
minute but hoping to find out babys gender on 4th may xx


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

i've never been here beforee.. and aparently am quite latee.. 
i'm due july 30th :) and am 21 weeks... 
oh and i'm team PINK!!!! 
xxxx


----------



## greeneyesclw

hey could you change mine if it's up there? mine actually IS a halloween baby, the doctor calculated my due date wrong lol. so October 31st :)


----------



## laura1991

Lily Mary born the 16.03.2010


----------



## charb25

hiya im due on 25th july im having a girl  im 17.. anyone else around my age and due date? xx


----------



## Audball2108

I'm 16, and my beautiful baby is due on the 22nd of October! :cloud9:


----------



## chatterbox93

Audball2108 said:


> I'm 16, and my beautiful baby is due on the 22nd of October! :cloud9:

thats my little boy, Harvey's, birth date!! he'll be 2.

good luck and have a happy and healthy pregnancy:thumbup:


----------



## Audball2108

chatterbox93 said:


> Audball2108 said:
> 
> 
> I'm 16, and my beautiful baby is due on the 22nd of October! :cloud9:
> 
> thats my little boy, Harvey's, birth date!! he'll be 2.
> 
> good luck and have a happy and healthy pregnancy:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ah, what a cowinky-dink! That was my cousins due date also! But she was born the 20th. :baby:

And thank you! :D


----------



## lily123

Oh i'm not on this :( can i come in? :)

I'm due 1st May with a little girl :D


----------



## Lenasmommy226

My first baby.

due aug. 1st, 2010!!

baby girl- Lena Marie


----------



## xprincessx

can i be added to september 24th 2010 please? =)


----------



## Mellie1988

Can you add my two to this too please...Although you don't have a 2007 birth list? Lol :( Ummm anyway.... 
Grace Mia born 31st October 2007 11:42pm weighing 7lb 2oz 
Theo born 20th October 2009 9:10am weighing 8lb 4oz 

x x


----------



## greeneyesclw

Audball2108 said:


> I'm 16, and my beautiful baby is due on the 22nd of October! :cloud9:

heyy, i'm 15, almost 16, and due on October 31st lol :haha:


----------



## greeneyesclw

hey, i'm actually finding out the sex when i'm able to. i'm not waiting until birth. i put team green cause i didn't know if i should put yellow or green or what lol :rofl:


----------



## tasha41

Mellie-- you can be our first 2007 on the list!

greeneyesclw- I'll fix that to :)

Going to do the updates now--xx


----------



## rubixcyoob.

I'm July 17th :D with a baby boy. Thats three of us girls due on that day, will be exciting to see who arrives first lol.


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Hey, could you add me to the list please i am due 5th June with a little girl xx


----------



## Jas029

rubixcyoob. said:


> I'm July 17th :D with a baby boy. Thats three of us girls due on that day, will be exciting to see who arrives first lol.

Just hope you aren't the last or you'll be really upset! 



Luckily I was the first of my "group" :smug:


----------



## JoJo16

Alice Madeleine was born 3rd january at 2.45am weighing 7lb12oz x


----------



## supriseBump_x

I'm due May 7th with a lil surprise :) x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

6th June..... :baby: girl


----------



## Lizzieeeee x

Lizzieeeee x said:


> Hey, could you add me to the list please i am due 5th June with a little girl xx

Hey, thanks for adding me to the list but she is due in june not july,:haha: could you change it for me please xxxxxx


----------



## x-xJenix-x

Already on the list but im team pink :pink: :cloud9: x


----------



## EmandBub

Due October 6th, so I'm a long way away.  x


----------



## kellgell06

7th April :D Team Yellow!!!!


----------



## EmandBub

kellgell06 said:


> 7th April :D Team Yellow!!!!


Wow! not long to go, eh?
Congratulations! x


----------



## AvaRose

My little princess is due 31st May :) xx


----------



## aimee_1691

im due 18th august!! got my scan in 11days so team yellow so farr!!! x


----------



## lunarsea

I found out I'm having a boy awhile back, I never updated it on this thread though, but my name should be blueee :D


----------



## emmylou209

need to change mine got scan mesurement and im due 23th october

thank u xx


----------



## Mel+Bump

Im due on 21st July and I found out its going to be a little girly!!! :)

x


----------



## aiimee12345

hi :)
im due august 16th & having a lil girl :D

x


----------



## anie

I'm due 13th October :D xxx


----------



## AngelzTears

I due on September 3rd with a little baby girl! =]


----------



## missmommy

I'm having a baby girl on April 17th. :D (C-Section)


----------



## azzii

Due date: August 10th, 2010.
Baby girl. :)


----------



## kellgell06

Where's all our april babies? None decided to enter this world yet. Lol. Mine doesnt seem to want to leave. Due today and had nothing so far. So much for a due date. Haha


----------



## rainbows_x

I still have the same due date and I am now team pink!


----------



## divershona

5 november, and team, haven't a clue yet hoping for team pink though


----------



## Sophiiee-ox-

im due today!!!
 
xx


----------



## Sophiiee-ox-

& team pink ;)
hehe x


----------



## xbreezy3x

aw I see theres a couple others with little 'boo' babies. my boy was born oct. 31st :)


----------



## EmandBub

xbreezy3x said:


> aw I see theres a couple others with little 'boo' babies. my boy was born oct. 31st :)


He's adorable btw. :) x


----------



## xbreezy3x

:D aw thank you


----------



## EmandBub

Aww! I love his name too! 
So precious. :) x


----------



## Jayceerae

Due Date: April 14th 2010
Gender: Boy


----------



## babyscoming

I'm Aimee and I'm due on Nov. 5th. But it's way to early to tell the gender yet.


----------



## helpmehateyou

Jace Tyler Due August 23rd 2010 Boy


----------



## x__Hannah__x

8th July
Team Pink :)


----------



## rachyh1990

I had my little girl on February 23rd :D Madeline Grace Avery, she weighed 7lbs 4oz and was 12 days late :S xxx


----------



## MadamRose

Im due on the 6th of October


----------



## Adrienne

My baby girl is due on August 4th!


----------



## Jordansbaby

My due date is in my signature I am naming my son Jordan Parker and his fathers last name


----------



## Callie-xoxox

My little one is due On July 12th 2010!
I Cant wait to meet my little one!


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm due on 4th December and I do not know what I'm having yet but I will tell you as soon as I know.


----------



## miquelsmommy

*im due auqust 31 2o1o =]*


----------



## KrisKitten

lovely bump :D
Congrats!!
Is your little boy miquel or miguel? Sorry for the silly question, i just noticed you put q's as gs and wondered :lol:
:D
congrats again xxx


----------



## MarieGx

I HAD A BOY! :D
Joshua Alan Gowtridge 
16.03.2010 
7lb 9oz


----------



## jessmckeiver

Jessicamckeiver 
Due 25th september
Not finding out the sex :)


----------



## Callie-xoxox

jessmckeiver said:


> Jessicamckeiver
> Due 25th september
> Not finding out the sex :)


I am not finding out the sex either.
Its the only surprise in life!
Your due date is 2 days before my birthday!


----------



## tasha41

Updated!! That'll teach me to procrastinate again haha.. I had a few pages to do :blush:


----------



## MadamRose

thanks :)


----------



## megzefc

megzefc
Due 8th October :) will post back with the sex pronto!


----------



## aob1013

I'm due on the 19th September with a little boy x


----------



## veganmum2be

ooh not posted on here

i'm due 29th october, and staying on team yellow. :)


----------



## Lissa3120

My little girl was born 25.04.10 weighing 7lb 9oz :)


----------



## MadamRose

Lissa3120 said:


> My little girl was born 25.04.10 weighing 7lb 9oz :)

Congratulations what have you named her?


----------



## kirste1

10th july, pink :D


----------



## tasha41

Updates done :)


----------



## EmandBub

tasha41 said:


> Updates done :)

Heya, I was just wondering, have you put me down for the 6th? :blush: xx


----------



## Callie-xoxox

Hey I am now due on the 11 of july not the 12 sorry!


----------



## tasha41

EmandBub.. I'll get you done right now! lol. Sorry if I miss some, sometimes I get a big pile and usually I am on here at night after baby & work.

I think I made your username 'EmandRob' on the list.. :wacko:


----------



## EmandBub

tasha41 said:


> EmandBub.. I'll get you done right now! lol. Sorry if I miss some, sometimes I get a big pile and usually I am on here at night after baby & work.
> 
> I think I made your username 'EmandRob' on the list.. :wacko:

Ooo, no it's fine! :haha:
ah! i get it. :flower: 
thankyou very much! xx


----------



## tasha41

A clear sign I should be in bed instead of BnB-ing!!


----------



## EmandBub

:haha: 
it must be hectic with a 1 year old!! xx


----------



## c4c

I'm ment to be due the 10th dec sooo long but I haven't had my 1st scan yet I jus can't wait to see what ma baby looks like


----------



## AriannasMama

I am due Oct 2nd....will find out the gender on the 17th!


----------



## Deee[Riley<3]

*June 4th* , with a little boyyy <3


----------



## BunnyFace

17th May - :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## c4c

anyone from north london check out
teen preggars from north london!!!!
xx


----------



## Zebra Stars

im due on the 11th not 9th 
and im on team :blue:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Luke born 4/5/2010 =]


----------



## MadamRose

congats on baby luke he is very cute


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Thank you darling :) xxx


----------



## EmandBub

:happydance: Aliceeeee. he looks so cute in his ticker! bet you're loving being a mummy :flower: well done hon, you did great! xxx


----------



## AyaChan

summer-rose davies was born at 3:46am on May 8th


----------



## MadamRose

AyaChan said:


> summer-rose davies was born at 3:46am on May 8th

She looks adorable well done you


----------



## AyaChan

thank you :D xx


----------



## xprincessx

team green for me...bubs had its legs crossed lol x


----------



## EmandBub

xprincessx said:


> team green for me...bubs had its legs crossed lol x

oh nooo. Did you have words? :rofl: xx


----------



## xprincessx

Yeah cheeky thing lol i actually fainted when i left the room because i was worried i would have too many shocks on delivery day lmao but ive gotten used to the idea of not knowing now x


----------



## EmandBub

can't you find out later? or are you keeping it a surprise now? Cheeky monkey ;) xx


----------



## MadamRose

xprincessx said:


> Yeah cheeky thing lol i actually fainted when i left the room because i was worried i would have too many shocks on delivery day lmao but ive gotten used to the idea of not knowing now x

Im so scare on not being able to fine out. i find out 1week tomorrow, if baby isnt awkward


----------



## xprincessx

dont have the money to pay for private scans and unless bump isnt growing right at midwife appointments then nope i will have to wait


----------



## EmandBub

aww, that's horrible :( i think i'd cry xx


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> aww, that's horrible :( i think i'd cry xx

you def finding out the sex if you can?


----------



## EmandBub

yeah!! :rofl: i was considering not to, but now i've decided i can't wait no longer! xx


----------



## xprincessx

i didnt cry but i did faint lol x


----------



## MadamRose

EmandBub said:


> yeah!! :rofl: i was considering not to, but now i've decided i can't wait no longer! xx

Aww my OH convinsed me to.

Do you know what caused you to faint princess?


----------



## xprincessx

i had a panic attack because i thought there would be too many shocks on delivery day so my blood pressure hit the roof and i passed out in the waiting room after the scan while i was waiting for my pictures..very embarassing as it was packed lol!! was awful though, i could see and i had a ringing in my ears...not a good experience lol x


----------



## MadamRose

aww bless you, im sure they will be good shocks on the day :)


----------



## xprincessx

yeah im sure they will too...just peeved cos now i have to get cream/yellow and beige clothes...ick! lol x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww, i have already brought some really cute white and cream clothes. 
Just by the essential basics then you can go out for being shopping trip with LO when its born and get blue/pink


----------



## xprincessx

yeah that seems more special than just having it all here i guess...and there is always the off chance the sonographer gets it wrong anyway lol i already have the basics so dont need to buy any more clothes...at least the £190 will come in handy then lol x


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

I'd go crazy not knowing! I've had a couple people slag me off for finding out because now I "won't be surprised at birth!" Um...I'm having Pangaea (cause she's literally got a bit of every continent in her :haha:) So I don't know what ethnicity my baby is taking after, I've already got one surprise! :winkwink:
(Not that it matters what ethnicity she takes after, it just makes it harder for me to think of what she'll look like. Every dream I have where she's already been born she's a different race! :rofl:)


----------



## EmandBub

:rofl: I bet she'll be gorgeous! And wtf it's your choice! i hate it when people get in your buisness and tell you what you're doing wrong. 
:hugs: xx


----------



## Jas029

Croc-O-Dile said:


> I'd go crazy not knowing! I've had a couple people slag me off for finding out because now I "won't be surprised at birth!" Um...I'm having Pangaea (cause she's literally got a bit of every continent in her :haha:) So I don't know what ethnicity my baby is taking after, I've already got one surprise! :winkwink:
> (Not that it matters what ethnicity she takes after, it just makes it harder for me to think of what she'll look like. E*very dream I have where she's already been born she's a different race!* :rofl:)

Every dream I had Riley was a girl :shock:


----------



## vpeterman720

I'm due December 31st.:happydance:


----------



## ashleycgo

im due november 15:thumbup:


----------



## bebek1

Hey &#305;m due july 28th :) team p&#305;nk xxx


----------



## imaginary8x

Amy Watson born 12/04/10, weight 6lbs 9oz. :]


----------



## tasha41

xprincessx -- Elyse did that too to me at my anatomy scan :dohh: I only knew the sex because we had a 4D ultrasound done for $128.

Updated!! Wild to think people are already getting pregnant with 2011 babies... where is the time going!


----------



## vinteenage

I'm due November 23rd, 2010.


----------



## Jadelm

Can I change mine pleeeeeease? It's a girl :happydance: and she's now due 21st October x


----------



## tasha41

Done :)


----------



## EmandBub

team :pink:! xx


----------



## star gazer

Isaac Levi Chandler born May 15th


----------



## emilylynn18

Its need to be updated again!!!

I'm having a boy!!!:happydance:
Still due September 24th.


----------



## xprincessx

Can i update to team :blue: please? xxx


----------



## MadamRose

xprincessx said:


> Can i update to team :blue: please? xxx

I see baby cooporated at your private scan :)


----------



## LoveMyBaby

A little girl
22nd of June, i cant wait! I want her now! x


----------



## MadamRose

Aww i bet you do, not long until 22nd june now :)


----------



## faolan5109

I had my son on april 30th. He was due May 1st he was 7lbs 14 oz


----------



## Kailie92

I'm due July 27th with a little boy :)


----------



## MadamRose

Can i please be updated its :pink: for me


----------



## Bumparoo xXx

Im due 25th August..Not sure if its a boy or a girl yet tho but hoping for a lil princess :) xxx


----------



## aliciazoe2010

Mine is the 9th of august and pink :) xxx


----------



## Eabha'sMum

Hey all.... scan today showed what I hoped for... a little girl!! :)

She is going to be Éabha Grace... and is due 4/December/2010
And I CANNOT wait

L x


----------



## Becyboo__x

30 - EmziixBo0o

had her little girl on the 28th of may 
hopefully shell update more for you :) im not sure on her name or anything dont know if shes decided as of yet 
xx


----------



## AvaRose

Maisie Mae, Born 18th May 2010 6lbs 6oz


----------



## Jayde1991

i am due 17th of november


----------



## vinteenage

aliciazoe2010 said:


> Mine is the 9th of august and pink :) xxx

I can attest that that is a fabulous day to be born.
I'll be turning 18 on your little ones due date!


----------



## alysedelovely

my baby is a girl and I'm due september 26.. but i'm not on the list :(


----------



## MeowMix

Hi I had my baby :D
Eveline born 29th April at 9:25pm weighing 6lb :D


----------



## Mommyoftwins

Hey, im due with twin girls on june 17th...


----------



## mommabear93

alysedelovely said:


> my baby is a girl and I'm due september 26.. but i'm not on the list :(

i'm also due Sept 26! :wohoo:
wit a :baby: boy <3
good luck!
xx


----------



## RachelRae

I'm due November 28th. :)
I find out what it is in about 3 weeks,


----------



## veganmum2be

oh need to change

i'm down as 29th october

but need to change to 28th october and its a boy! :D


----------



## haley09

had my baby girl Sariah Julianne on june 1st weighing 6 lbs 12 ozs 18 1/2 inches long


----------



## j2010

im due 23rd oct, find out the sex on tuesday :)


----------



## emmylou209

emmylou209 staying yellow n edd 23 oct

edit-- confirming that im team yellow


----------



## xboxmommy2be

i'm due january 20,2011 hoping for pink.


----------



## Mommyoftwins

Jessi's sister announcing that Jessi had her twin girls

Jasmine Nicole born June 7th at 11:58 weighing 6 pounds and is 18 inches long
Payson Beth born June 8th at 12:03 weighing 5 pounds 15 ounces and is 17.9 inches long


----------



## MadamRose

Congratulations :yipee:
That must be quite werid as the twins have diffrent birthday's bless them


----------



## tasha41

That is so nice, that they will have different birthdays but are still twins!!


----------



## j2010

im due 23rd oct and team blue!


----------



## totallyashley

Due date is 20th September :)


----------



## abbSTAR

I'm due 22nd September team yellow :D!
if I can resist much longer that is :haha:


----------



## saraxx

Im due 21st July im Team yellow, cant wait now :d xx


----------



## Tanara

Taye Duda born February 14th 2008

and due with baby number 2 on January 2nd 2011, dont know the sex yet


----------



## laurbagss

Kelsie Gibbons born 1st december 2008

bump due 26th january 2011 - dont know sex yet - cant wait to find out!! xxx


----------



## shellybabes

my daughter was born the 12 august 2009 
she was born at 359 pm weighed 6ib 9oz and her name is shardonnay

and im due again the 19 of december 2010


----------



## Josefin

16 days after my due date my son Theodor was born the 1 of june 02:10 at night. He weight 9.15 lb. From the first contraction until he was born it took 24 hours and 10 minutes. Everything went very well but now i got an infection in my uterus. Not fun, but i hope ill be well soon:)


----------



## rjb

December 21, 2010


----------



## sarah0108

max was born june 16th 2010 9lb ;) x


----------



## AriannasMama

Need to update! Due date is still Oct. 2nd and its a girl :D


----------



## Jas029

omg 2011 is starting :dance:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

OMG Jas! Thats CRAZY!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Kailynn was born June 16th. 7lb 8.6oz


----------



## jarvis_girl17

im 17 and im 7 weeks 6days pregnant due on February 3rd 2011 :happydance:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

Wow febuary already!!!


----------



## EmandBub

there's already February babies? :rofl:
aww!!
xxxxx


----------



## vaniilla

there's march babies now too!!! :happydance:

can I be added to 3rd of November please :flower:

***edit**** team blue btw :blue:


----------



## EmandBub

seriously? woww
congrats on team :blue:!!
xxx


----------



## Jas029

WOW! February.. takes me back to when I was waiting impatiently to be February.. Oh god.. My boy will be one.. Is it ok to cry 8 months early?


----------



## BunnyFace

Oooo I just noticed i havent posted to get my name updated! :dohh:
Eloise May was born 3rd May at 19:53 weighing 5lbs 13oz :flower: :cloud9:


----------



## FayDanielle

Baba due 3rd October, team PINK!
x


----------



## EffyKat

Little Bit is due on the 26th December 2010 :)


----------



## Kara-Niamh

My bundles are due on the 4th August 2010. Both are team yellow. :happydance: Can't wait until they're here, im a getting so impatient and uncomfortable, but I have been told that I'm likely to be early but so far no signs. :haha:


----------



## VerityLove

I'm due December 23rd :)


----------



## MissMamma

I can't believe i haven't come on this yet!!
I'm due Nov 17th...


----------



## kellgell06

Finally back online. I had a little boy on the 21st of at 1:13am weighing in at 8lbs 15oz. We named him Regan Joseph.


----------



## MissMamma

Hey congrats...
Gorgeous name and what a beautiful boy! :cloud9:


----------



## Brionybaby

Due 12th jan 2011 :) Hoping for a boy, definately finding out if i can on the 26th august :) x


----------



## Jayde1991

i found out today that i am having a baby girl


----------



## MissMamma

Jayde according to the first page on this your due the same day as me...the 17th Nov but your ticker is two days behind mine?!

And congrats on your little girl btw...i think it's perfect your gna have three of the same. Was it what you were hoping for? xx


----------



## Marlarky

Hi, Im 6w+2d today!! Im due February 22!! (Im 19, but I'll be 20 when I have the baby that still counts as teen right?!?!)


----------



## MadamRose

I can't beleive the baby's due in feb are joining. I go my BFP in Feb makes me realise how close im getting :D


----------



## RachelRae

I found out yesterday I'm having a babyboy. :flower:


----------



## vinteenage

I'm also having a boy. =]


----------



## Desi's_lost

girl =]


----------



## AriannasMama

Wanted to update mine, still due Oct 2nd...and its a girl :)


----------



## ShelbyLee

Our baby is due Christmas day! December 25th 2010!


----------



## Shauna19

Hey im Shauna im new!! Im due the 29 of Jan its soooo far :(


----------



## sharmaine1234

Sharmaine! :) Pregnant with twins! Team Blue & Pink!!!! :D Corey and Libby-Jane... Due 4th December...but Possibly 6 weeks erlier due to being twinnies!!!

xXx


----------



## LoisP

25th November :) XxX


----------



## lizardbreath

Just found out Im due Feb 24th . And i will be On team Yellow the Whole Way.


----------



## Jas029

lizardbreath said:


> Just found out Im due Feb 24th . And i will be On team Yellow the Whole Way.

Omgomgomg my old EDD :happydance: 
I'm definitely stalking you now :winkwink:


----------



## ~RedLily~

..


----------



## abbSTAR

September 22nd with a little boy :blue:


----------



## Lind3e

had my baby on 25 june :D emma samantha, 8lbs 15oz :cloud9: x


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

joshua james 7lb 10oz. 
due the 5th of jan 2010 born on the 27th of december 2009


----------



## Jas029

Little_Gizzmo said:


> joshua james 7lb 10oz.
> due the 5th of jan 2010 born on the 27th of december 2009

Love the name Joshua :flower:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Can you put me up again pleeeeeeeease? :happydance: Baby number 2 due on 22nd January 2011!! 

:cloud9:

xoxox


----------



## Marlarky

Hi!! Im pregnant with #1 and due February 22, 2011!!!!! :)


----------



## Shabutie

Due 11 January 2011 (11.1.11 - what a cool date)


----------



## MadamRose

Congrats all, i really can't beleive people due in feb are already 8 weeks long,i got my BFP in feb


----------



## Becca19

I'm due between October 25-November 1 2010, due to type one diabetes. & fairly certain its a girl


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Had my girl on the 6th July she was due 8th and weighed 7lb 9oz :)
x


----------



## newmommy23

I'm due oct 31st as well with my little girl


----------



## Leah_xx

Im due October 28 with a little girl


----------



## Mrstangoman1

Hey, great thread :)
Im due july 27th with a BOY!


----------



## Heulyn

Think I'm due 28th Feb 2011 :)
[Looking for a Bump-Buddy!]


----------



## Mum_of_2_19

HIiiii, 

My son(zander) born on 31.01.08 at 09:38pm weighing 4.8oz and my girl(Makaila) born 14.03.09 at 12:52am weighing 7.8oz

xxxxxx:thumbup:


----------



## Moomins

I'm due November 15th andddd it's a girl :)


----------



## kellgell06

How comes mine hasnt changed. 

Had a little boy. Regan Joseph born 21/04/2010 at 1:13am weighing in at 8lbs 15 oz


----------



## iSpazz

March 1st 2011, we're waiting till birth to find out the gender.


----------



## pregnantteen1

december 6 supposedly team blue but I won't think so until I give birth actually


----------



## blkhairbeauty

Hey my baby is a girl and she is due November 4th, 2010. Her name will be Madelyn Laneya


----------



## vaniilla

when will the list be updated? :flower:


----------



## Nicollexx

Heyy :)
I'm new to this so thought i'd join in!

I'm 29th September 2010 - Team Pink :D!


----------



## Nicollexx

i totally bodged that whole colour thing up aha!
i need help with this guys lol x


----------



## vhal_x

It's a boy :D, and he's due on November the 17th 2010 :cloud9:


----------



## LoveAlways,

Baby boy! Due August 13 2010, but we'll see


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

Olivia Marie, Due July 18th, Born July 21st @ 2:43am weighing 8lbs 4oz 20 3/4 inches long


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Amelia Sylvia Grace, due 8th July, born 6th july weighing 7lb 9oz and 50cm long :]


----------



## Jayde1991

i am having a girl,so team pink again.have not got a name picked out yet


----------



## Jas029

Jayde1991 said:


> i am having a girl,so team pink again.have not got a name picked out yet

So many :pink:'s on your sig! :haha:


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm due aug 31st 2010 :)


----------



## cotawalls

im 21 weeks prego, due december 3, and expecting a baby boy.


----------



## smatheson

I am new to the forum and I am 4 months pregnant 16 weeks. My due date is Janurary 5th.


----------



## amandakelley

I am 5+4 today. My estimated due date is March 23rd, 2011. :)


----------



## Zebra Stars

riley powell born 26th july at 7am weighing 4'15


----------



## mootroll5

feb 20th team green!


----------



## MissMamma

Whats team green?! :shrug:


----------



## Lissa3120

Team green is basically team yellow... staying as a surprise lol


----------



## MissMamma

Oh! I thought it was like team alien or something!
Well good on you, i just couldn't wait in the end. I decided on the day in the room that i did actually want to find out the sex..xx


----------



## bryonie

hey guys, just recently joined as im expecting my very first at the young age of 19! very scary so i was wondering if any of you teenage mums out there could give me some advice of what you did what you went through as its a big BIG step to me ( well to everybody ) first reaction was telling my family ! sacrificing my life for 9 months oh the joys but in the end i suppose its all worth it right? quite scared at the moment as it is the unexspected can anybody give me some advice please who is in my situation hope to hear from you soon thanks for reading this x


----------



## MissMamma

Hey darling and welcome to BnB :flower:
I think we're all pretty much in similar situations to yours, or were at first!
Just have a look round and have a read of some of the threads i'm sure you'll find all the answers and support you need.
How far along are you?
xx


----------



## Moomins

Do you think this will ever get updated i want to be on there already!! :D


----------



## becca'&amp;bump

im due on the 18th April 2011!! 
well approximatly! i'll let you know if it changes when i have my irst appointment! xxx


----------



## Lissa3120

becca'&bump said:


> im due on the 18th April 2011!!
> well approximatly! i'll let you know if it changes when i have my irst appointment! xxx


:shock: My old due date was 19th April...
Scary!! Can't believe this time last year i would have been pregnant!!! :shock:


----------



## vaniilla

Moomins said:


> Do you think this will ever get updated i want to be on there already!! :D

I've been thinking the same thing, I hope OP comes on soon :flower:


----------



## Wewantourmush

Hi everyone :) I'm due the 25th January if you could add me to the list! Don't know the sex yet! X x


----------



## happy-evie

im due april 9th 2011...so i dnt know the sex yet :)


----------



## happy-evie

bryonie said:


> hey guys, just recently joined as im expecting my very first at the young age of 19! very scary so i was wondering if any of you teenage mums out there could give me some advice of what you did what you went through as its a big BIG step to me ( well to everybody ) first reaction was telling my family ! sacrificing my life for 9 months oh the joys but in the end i suppose its all worth it right? quite scared at the moment as it is the unexspected can anybody give me some advice please who is in my situation hope to hear from you soon thanks for reading this x



im 19 too and havent told mine so were in the same boat...only my older brother knows..im planning to tell mum soon, just dnt know how yet...well im trying not to worry so much about it, she may feel dissapointed at first but it can only be good news in my family so im sure she'll support me, plus my bf is such a star so i dont feel alone at all...x good luck hun nd congrats aswel:hugs:


----------



## tasha41

Just without reg. internet access currently..just peeking at my PMs (got 2 for this thread) while @ MIL's for her birthday, I will try tomorrow night @ my mom's house.. I work until 11pm but staying there for the night tomorrow... please understand I have just moved, don't have cable yet or a computer set up :flower:


----------



## Mumma2B2010

I'm on team blue now and they changed my due date to 1st December.


----------



## Bride2Be

I'm due March 24th :D


----------



## tasha41

Think that's everyone now, let me know if you still aren't up... it's 1am lol, my eyes may have missed a person or 2!


----------



## EffyKat

Hi I'm sorry to be a nuisance... But my EDD changed to the 27th December.. Is it possible to get it changed please? Thank you x


----------



## Nov2010Momma

I am due November 2nd :) we aren't positive yet but we are thinking girl. thanks :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

tasha41 said:


> Think that's everyone now, let me know if you still aren't up... it's 1am lol, my eyes may have missed a person or 2!

:o there definately was alot.. but :hugs: thank you for doing that :flower:

xoxox


----------



## [:TEAMBLUE:]

*im having a boy hisname is going to be thoma and he is due on august 9th 2010*


----------



## [:TEAMBLUE:]

[:TEAMBLUE:];6433055 said:

> *im having a boy hisname is going to be thoma and he is due on august 9th 2010*

his name is thomas.. sorry bout thee typo


----------



## ashleymariex

im due January 17th, not sure about the gender. Hoping for a girl though :)


----------



## Inicia

Due february 17th and find out the gender on sept 27! I think its a boy though
X


----------



## Burchy314

Baby Girl due on December 16th, 2010 :) Team Pink!!!!


----------



## MissMamma

wow thank you tasha! there are a LOT of us! :haha:
And its mad there are 2011 babies! I just can't get my head round it..xx
Ooh and i'm team :pink: now but i dont mind if you cant be arsed changing it!


----------



## kattsmiles

Sweet baby boy due Christmas Day! :happydance:


----------



## EffyKat

I'm also on Team Blue, expecting my little man on the 26th December :). Thank you so much in advance :D x


----------



## Nov2010Momma

Baby girl due on November 2nd!!!


----------



## sarah0108

iv been missed out :rofl:

max was born 16th june (EDD 10th) 9lb x


----------



## lordlucifer

we think our lill baby is due sometime between february and march 2011 :D
we sort got our selves stuck on calling it jessica,so we hoping for a lill girl (fingers crossed) but we would be just as happy with a lill boy :D


----------



## stephx

My baby girl was born 9th Aug 6lb 10oz :pink:

xx


----------



## 17thy

I'm on team pink, and my little girl is due November 16th, 2010 !


----------



## VerityLove

Just found out I'm expecting a boy :)


----------



## SophieGrace

*Expecting A Little Princess on September 23  Thanks XX*


----------



## Mommy:]

November sixth. ::] baby girl


----------



## Rachel.P

i feel too early... but i'm 23rd april '11 
and team yellow/green!


----------



## sarahjadeee

my little ones due on the 23rd february 2011 :) ill let uu know what im aving on the 11th october.. oh btw hi :D


----------



## lizardbreath

sarahjadeee said:


> my little ones due on the 23rd february 2011 :) ill let uu know what im aving on the 11th october.. oh btw hi :D

your due the day before me


----------



## GemmaLeanne

I am currently 17 weeks 4 days :) My little one is due 28th of January 2011 :) waiting to find out in 2 weeks if were expecting a little prince or princess :D xx


----------



## GemmaLeanne

SophieGrace said:


> *Expecting A Little Princess on September 23  Thanks XX*

Congrats :D you're little girl is due on my mums birthday! xx :flower:


----------



## x__amour

Expecting a little girl on November 14th, 2010 :)


----------



## Marlarky

Hi, sorry to be a burden but my name is spelled wrong on the due date list!

I know, I know, I'm picky... :blush:


Sorry x


----------



## Rachel.P

aww i'm not on the list yet...
maybe i got missed..
due april 22nd!
:)


----------



## BackToBasics

Hey. :)
I'm expecting a baby boy on the 6th January 2011. <3 :)


----------



## dueinmarch11

i suppose i'm still considered a teen mom.. but baby i'll be 20 in november, and baby will be born after that. :)

i'm due march 15, 2011. hoping for a boyy.


----------



## Adrienne

Molly-Sofia Brock was born August 7, weighing 9 pounds, 2 ounces. :)


----------



## rainbows_x

Ava Grace, born 27/08/2010 weighing 6lb 14½oz's.


----------



## dizzy65

heyya i had my baby boy born august 26th.. weighing 7lbs .. His name is scottie leon


----------



## MadamRose

conrats rainbow and dizzy :D


----------



## dizzy65

thank you :D


----------



## rjb

i'm december 21st with my girl :)


----------



## mayb_baby

:blue: 21st december


----------



## Dani&Bump

11th October.
Team green :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Update please when you've got a moment Tasha :) I'm on team blue!!! :blue: (22nd Jan 2011) 

Thank you!! :flower:

xoxox


----------



## Karuto

*EDD is 26th April '11 *


----------



## libbymarks198

*EDD 11th May 2011*


----------



## lostnconfused

My due date is April 6, 2011


----------



## kaleighdaisy

EDD- February 8th, 2011!
Not finding out the gender, so yeah...


----------



## tasha41

Net on Tues at my new house...will update Tues or Wed <3 <3


----------



## savanna.lee

Can I be added please? 

February 28th, 2011.

Thank you.


----------



## lovemy bump

19th december 2010 

:blue: Team Blue :blue:

:D


----------



## lb

me and JamesMatheson are due feb 25 and we find out the gender tomorrow!!


----------



## cabbagebaby

im Due 15th January With A Lil Boy Called Tyler  x


----------



## Nov2010Momma

EDD November 2 with baby girl


----------



## Srrme

Can you add me to February 3rd, 2011? We're having a baby boy.


----------



## rjb

Mayb_baby and I are both due December 21st, a girl for me and a boy for her


----------



## Teej543

1st March 2011 :D Unsure what i'm having at the moment.


----------



## CSweets

November 13th with a baby girl :) So Close!


----------



## AndyyMay

Add Me In:)

Baby Girl Due 7th January 2011

x


----------



## lovemy bump

ADD ME IN :)

December 17th 2010 and its a boy :)


----------



## Youngling

Ooo i forgot about this.
Baby Jack born on 09/08/2010
xx


----------



## Wewantourmush

I'm team blue if you could update me, thank you! X x :)


----------



## Harleyy

Hey 
Please can I be added. 
Due Date: 25th April 2011 :D 
Gender: Unknown :( Gonna Find out thou 
Thank you.


----------



## msp_teen

I was looking at the first post and I noticed I never gave you my babies birthday or birth weight! 

Marvell Bynum Jr. Born May 11th 2010 Weighing 8lbs 9oz


----------



## lb

little kayla is due feb 25, 2011!!


----------



## Obsidian

I'm Jessica, I'm due December 3rd with a baby girl.


----------



## mayb_baby

December 21st Blue bump :)


----------



## TrOuBLe

18th of November- pink bump XD


----------



## LauraBee

1st of January - Girl


----------



## Poxie_Pixie

January 18th 2011 Team pink =D x


----------



## LauraBee

^ That's the same as my friend, except she's in for a blue :)


----------



## Kailie

Feb 1st and its a boy :)


----------



## Nov2010Momma

I have yet to be added :(

I am due November 2 with a baby girl.


----------



## x__amour

So many baby girls due in November!


----------



## MissRamejkis

Hi, can you add me please? I am due the 22nd April 2011 :)


----------



## rjb

i'm also due december 21st with a girl :)


----------



## renata

May 12, only 9 weeks pregnant, just found out this week :)


----------



## joanneNbabyx

im due march 4th 2011:) with a girl:)

anyone else 19 weeks pregnant?


----------



## ShelbyLee

you have me up already..
but we're on team pink. 

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Nervousmomtob

Due may 31 =]


----------



## Maybabyx

23rd may, thats all i know so far!:)


----------



## tasha41

Updates done!


----------



## DazedConfused

I'm due feb 9th :)


----------



## holly2234

Im due Feb 25th with a girl :)


----------



## AriannasMama

Guess I could update, Arianna was born on Oct 7th 5lbs13oz :)


----------



## lauram_92

Can I be added please?
Due February the 3rd 2011, with a little boy!
Thanks.


----------



## rjb

i still haven't been put on haha.
December 21st, with a :pink:


----------



## Lyrah

Baby H was born 10th August weighing 9lbs 2oz :blue: :D

Forgot to update!


----------



## Bec92

Hi, I don't know if you remember me but I was Beccax3 but I got rid of my account -.- anyway, Krystal Skye was born on the 10th of July, 6lb 2 :)


----------



## MadamRose

Chloe was born 12th oct weighing 9lbs 12oz


----------



## LittlePeople

hi :)

can I be added to due 15th May 2011 :) 

thanks :flower:


----------



## veganmum2be

i was due 28th october

had my baby boy on 16th october :)


----------



## georgebeff

ive just seen me 21st of march 2010 had a little girl called freya summer-rose on her due date weighing 5lb3oz xxxxxx


----------



## YoungNImum

Hey im due 26th dec, yellwo bump for me :D


----------



## _ck

helloooo, well i'm due May 6th, team yellow!:cloud9:


----------



## AirForceWife7

Hey my name's Kelsey and I'm due December 21st, 2010 :) Team Pink!


----------



## Leah_xx

I had Gracelynn on October 7th @ 6:34 pm
She weighed 6lbs 9.7 oz


----------



## ashleymariex

Found out its a girl! :)


----------



## staceylouisej

hey im due 9th december team blue :)


----------



## RachelRae

My due dates already on here, but I have an induction date now and it's November 22nd. :flower:

xx


----------



## amygwen

Oh sorry, I forgot to update mine, but I had Kenneth on June 5th 2010 at 6:23pm, he weighed 7 lb 10 oz :flower:


----------



## Tanara

_Im due Jan 2nd 2011 with a girl, just noticed I'm not on here._


----------



## MissMamma

god some of you girls are so slow :haha:


----------



## HanaAndTilly

Due to give birth to my baby girl Tilly Rose on January 26th 2011. :)

xxxx


----------



## bumpy_j

My little boy's due February 4th '11 :)


----------



## Gowie3112

Due 9th of June! My first baby and very excited :D Don't know whether its a boy or girl yet. xx


----------



## newmommy23

I had my daughter on November 6th 2010, 7:43pm 6lb 15 oz and 18in long


----------



## YoungNImum

Congrats newmommy23 hope ur both well x


----------



## becbec93

27th Dec 2010! with a ickle girl :) xxx


----------



## LilCharlotte

heya,
well i guess this is my first post, 16 and pregnant.
SCARED...YES BIG TIME :(

12th July 2011


----------



## casann

due around the 28th June 2011 could be updated though xx


----------



## we can't wait

Hey ladies. I am expecting my first baby on June 23rd, 2011.
I don't know if I'm having a little prince or a princess yet.
I will update you when I know more!
Congrats to all the expecting ladies!
xxx


----------



## x__amour

Victoria Noëlle was born November 16th, 2010 at 9:51pm weighing 6lbs, 5.4oz and is 19 inches long. :cloud9:


----------



## Tawny_Renea

20th of May 2011 ;-)
can't wait tell i find out the gender!


----------



## kayxoxoxo

21st June 2011 :) x


----------



## Bri

Bri expecting June 28 2011 :)


----------



## ScotGirl

12th July 2011 :)


----------



## MommyToaBOY

Due Date - Feb 1st 2011 (yn) can't wait to see my little BOY .. Anderson Tristan Ortiz-Arrubla :)


----------



## casann

had my scan offically due 30 th june 2011 x


----------



## xX.Aaleah.Xx

Duee: July 10th, 2011


----------



## Char.due.jan

EDD- 29th Jan expecting a BOY :D


----------



## cupcake momma

Our baby boy, Skyler, is due March 20th :D


----------



## Abbeymummy

Ive had two girls, 24th october 2006 / 13th november 2009..I'm also pregant, due 16/06/2011..Teen mum! :) xx


----------



## Burchy314

Abbeymummy said:


> Ive had two girls, 24th october 2006 / 13th november 2009..I'm also pregant, due 16/06/2011..Teen mum! :) xx

Completly random, but your 2nd daughter shares a birthday with my OH lol.

Congrats on your 3rd pregnancy btw! How old are you now?


----------



## JWandBump

6th April.. Team Pink :D


----------



## emmylou92

My little girl is due 11.01.11


----------



## LauraBee

emmylou92 said:


> My little girl is due 11.01.11

Yay! All the ones, like me - 'cept I only have four. If I go over, this is the date I want my induction


----------



## MoonLove

31st July 11 :) 

Yellow until then!! x


----------



## thislife164

My EDD so far is July 22, we'll see what the doctor says when I go in on the 17th though ;)


----------



## tallemgirl

March 8th 2011 

Team Blue :)


----------



## bubblegirl

May 22 2011

green :)


----------



## dueinmarch11

fix for me, pleasee. :)

we're on team pink!


----------



## Maman Jeunes

My lo is due March 1st. Team Yellow ^_^


----------



## Obsidian

Kennedy was born 12-6-10 at 12:42pm weighing 7lbs 6oz, 20 in.


----------



## tasha41

Hey girls I'll update later this week,

I have an exam tomorrow and one Tuesday and Christmas shopping to finish up and my daughter is 21 months tomorrow, so even without that extra stuff I am a busy mumma!


----------



## amandakelley

I don't think I commented on here when I found out that I was having a little boy. So here it is. :)


----------



## ashleymariex

Audrey Claire was born on 12/13, she weighed 7lbs, 1oz.


----------



## ShelbyLee

I'm being induced on the 21st!


----------



## Maripics

I'm going to deliver Sawyer on April 10th


----------



## emmylou92

11th jan with a ickle girly :)


----------



## YoungNImum

9 days left for me :D


----------



## kattsmiles

Caden Gabriel was born on December 9th, weighing in at 6lbz, 14 ounces and 19 inches long. :D


----------



## RosyGray

Found out on December 9th that I'm having a baby girl in four months! 

April 9th 2011 is little Brooke's due date.


----------



## EffyKat

Adam was born on the 16th December at 7am and weighing in at 6lbs 13ounces. :D


----------



## VerityLove

Pearce Nicholas was born December 19th, 2010, at 11:11am, 8lb, 2oz


----------



## YoungNImum

Eva-Jane born 23/12/10 weighing 5lb 12oz


----------



## Srrme

I'm on the list for February 3rd, but my little one was born on the 16th of November weighing 2 pounds 11 ounces. :cloud9:


----------



## Saaaally

My baby is due july 5th :) x


----------



## kaleighdaisy

Sapharee Jade was born January 2nd at 10:58pm weighing 5lbs14oz and 19 inches long.


----------



## Little_Gizzmo

joshua was born 27 not 29 my mistake
xx:)


----------



## tasha41

Did some updating.. I work backwards from newest to last usually in case people have updated their info.. just writing myself a reminder to go to page 89, I'm tired


----------



## Julymom2be

July 29th. Not sure boy or girl yet :)


----------



## kayxoxoxo

Heyyy, my date is now the 18th:) x


----------



## cammy

my baby is due 14th of june and we are finding out the gender on the 13th this month :D


----------



## HollyMay

I'm due with a girl in April 10


----------



## lilgemsy

Im due with a little boy on the 16th April 2011. :)


----------



## Yazz_n_bump

22nd March 2011 with a boy. :)


----------



## hurryupsept

aww why did i never see this before :wacko:
well Joshua James was born 4th September 2010 :thumbup:


----------



## 4nnii3

Hey can u please put me on there.. im due the 9th june..
still yellow bump but hoping to find out next tuesday at 20 week scan.
Thank you


----------



## Liljj4evea

can you add 1 pink and one blue for January 20th 2011 pleasee?? thanks :)


----------



## cori

due july 5th i havent found out sex yet...


----------



## Cathington

I'm due January 28th 11 ! :D Baby boy :blue:


----------



## SophieGrace

Daisy May Born 4th october 2010 was due 23rd sept:) :flower: thanks hun x


----------



## abnala

im due 18th Sept dont know the gender yet :)


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm Chrissy and I am 16, pregnant with my FIRST:happydance: I am due July 4th, don't know the sex yet, but can't WAIT to find out! :D


----------



## tasha41

Think that's it. Let me know if I missed you somehow but please check first :) If you press Ctrl+F and enter your username you should be able to see quite quickly if your name is up.


----------



## babycanham

Due on the 22nd of aug :) makin me 9wks tomo... soooooooo excitted! cant wait for lil nump to appear!!


----------



## cammy

I'm due on the 14th June with a baby boy :)


----------



## bdsummer

Im due June 11th cant wait to meet my baby girl!


----------



## Melissa.Feb12

Im due feb 12th with a little boy :)


----------



## EmilyandBump

I'm Emily and I am 15 years old 16 soon.
I am due my baby on the 6th September, and do not know the gender yet.
:D


----------



## krys

I'm due July 24th, and I don't know the gender yet :)


----------



## tasha41

Added you all .


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

My baby boy Logan arrived bang on his due date 22/01/2011 at 11.10am weighing in at 7lb 7oz :cloud9:

xoxox


----------



## Groovychick

Congratulations! :)


----------



## mummy2 b

hi :hi:
could we please be added to your list:hugs:
Im having a Little Girl and she is due on the 12th of June.
xxx


----------



## HollyMay

Soooo many little girls!


----------



## MissRoxie

Can we be added to the list please? EDD April 6 Team :pink: :D


----------



## LauraBee

...Can't remember if I've posted - Bethlouise born on 15th Jan 2011 at 04:58am weighing 8lbs 2oz



xx~Lor~xx said:


> My baby boy Logan arrived *bang on his due date 22/01/2011* at 11.10am weighing in at 7lb 7oz :cloud9:
> 
> xoxox

Surely not a Jan baby on time?  :kiss:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

LauraBee said:


> ...Can't remember if I've posted - Bethlouise born on 15th Jan 2011 at 04:58am weighing 8lbs 2oz
> 
> 
> 
> xx~Lor~xx said:
> 
> 
> My baby boy Logan arrived *bang on his due date 22/01/2011* at 11.10am weighing in at 7lb 7oz :cloud9:
> 
> xoxox
> 
> Surely not a Jan baby on time?  :kiss:Click to expand...

Would you believe it?! :rofl: I was NOT expecting it, and was FAR from ready for him to be born! I had to get an asda delivery of nappies and quick meals for Robyn because we were out of everything :rofl: I've still got stuff I need for him up in the loft.. crazy! 

I've said it already, but congratulations on your little girl!! :happydance:

xoxox


----------



## tasha41

Updating done! Congrats Lor!! <3


----------



## lilgemsy

Congrats Lor! :D x


----------



## youngmummytob

i dont know my due date yet, be about 26th september, hoping for a little girl, calling her Amy-Lee Catherine Christine Chelsea Kayleigh Turnbull, Yehh its a mouth full lol, but if i have a boy going to call it David Christopher Steven Turnbull, All the names mean something to b and my boyfriend, xxx


----------



## kimmy04

My due date is June 25th and I'm expecting a little boy!


----------



## Wewantourmush

My baby Ruben Alexander was born on the 20th january weighing 7lb 13oz xxxx


----------



## Marzie.

Hi, I am due 3rd october :) Obviously green as can't know for a while yet :/ haha :)


----------



## Bri

Update: I am having a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## emz_x

Hi, can you add me to the list? My due date is 5th August and I'm on team green for another few weeks.


----------



## bethx

hi this is rather late :S my little girl carla was born on the 14th of sept 2010 at 6.48 am weighing 7 lb 14 oz :) xx


----------



## tasha41

Updates done.


----------



## tasha41

If people have info on 2010 births, please let me know or post a link to birth stories, they're really in bad need of updating and it is taking me forever to search through posts. I am wanting to clear out people who haven't been online 1yr + or who are inactive also if anyone knows, since the point of the list is so that people can find members with kids around the same age or same/similar due dates, etc :thumbup:


----------



## Sunday_girl

Im due May 25th with a little boyface :)


----------



## LittleBoo

I'm due September 8th, not sure what we're having yet!


----------



## missZOEEx

Could I please be added to the list? Im due August 29th 2011; Thus far.. its a yellow (non-existent) bump. :D Thankss. xxx


----------



## we can't wait

Hey-- I'm already on the list under June 23rd... We found out today that we are expecting a girl ! Yay for team PINK!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:) you can add me due Aug 14th :D


----------



## tasha41

Updated :thumbup:


----------



## Rachyroux

Due 5th July, will hopefully find out gender in 9 days:) 
xxx


----------



## lauram_92

I was due Feb 3rd, had a little boy on the 1st. 8lbs 9.5oz, called Oliver :)


----------



## tasha41

^ born on his due date?? Cool!! Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## tasha41

Also looking for anyone interested in taking over this thread in the future :thumbup:

I don't mind doing it but I am busy so it takes me a long time to update.


----------



## Inicia

I havent put myself here yet. Im due feb 17 with a boy :)
Curious, how do you take over a thread?


----------



## tasha41

I think we either contact an admin, or I can send someone all of the "code" for the OP to put into a brand new thread. That may be a good idea, this one is getting quite long- nearly at 100 pages!


----------



## x__amour

Congrats to everyone who gave birth recently or is pregnant. It kind of made me sad to see 2010 in a spoiler, lol. Already 2011, where has the time gone...


----------



## tasha41

I know! I just did it tonight.. switched it over to 2010 babies from 2010 babies & bumps.. and spoilered it.. since it's in the pregnancy area and everyone who was due in 2010 has had their babies by now, whether we have an update or not. I just want to keep the post looking as neat as possible.. less scrolling, etc. And it's their year now *sniff*

I am slowly scanning birth stories but it's pretty time consuming, even doing a few each day it takes forever, I don't like leaving due dates up from a long time ago lol but don't want to delete people either, since I originally made the thread so people could find due date buddies, find updates on people they were pregnant with or kids around the same age.


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

im due October 16th team *Yellow*


----------



## lb

I had my baby girl, Kayla Cynthia-Ann on February 6 at 8:18pm. She was 7 lb 9 oz :)


----------



## tasha41

Done :) 

As you can see I'm into October 2010 for thread clean-up & updating. Can you tell pharmacology homework is boring hehe


----------



## tasha41

BIG THANKS to x__amour for helping me fill in some of the info for November 2010. :happydance:


----------



## Chrissy7411

I'm already on the list! July 4th, found out we are having a little boy!:blue: :)


----------



## MadamRose

xx_Holli_xx said:


> im due October 16th team *Yellow*

Very scary to say i was due october 2010 brings back all the memories little one already 4months old. Wish you a happy and healthy 9months


----------



## thehallowtree

I'm due May 12 2011, add me please :]


----------



## VieraSky

I'm due June 9 and I'm team blue!


----------



## amna_

9 October 2011. Don't know about the gender yet as I'm only 5 weeks pregnant.


----------



## 18NPregnant

ok can i add my son jordan parker james he was born april 23 2010 weighing 7 lbs 10 oz

also i am due june 9th 2011 with a little girl


----------



## ChevyBaby123

Im due April 4 th !


----------



## krys

My bump is PINK :) krys July 24th


----------



## BrEeZeY

Im due October 7th with my second :)


----------



## Rachyroux

Hi :) I'm already on list but found out yesterday I'm on team pink! xx


----------



## emz_x

Hi, my bump is blue :) Please update. I'm on there for 5th August. x


----------



## amy123xx

hey can i be added pls? im due 25th August but not finding out the sex until 13th April :) xxx


----------



## luckyyou

im due august 31 but havent found out the sex yet, will update when i do! :thumbup:


----------



## Genna

Hey tasha!!! I'm due June 14th, and were team green :)
I love your tattoo!
:hugs:


----------



## KellyMayx

I'm a mum to 2 gorgeous girls already (Naomi, 4 years and Lucy, 1 year) and a handsome little 2 year old boy (James) who unfortunately passed recently :cry:
But I'm pregnant again and due on the 18th August, found out today that we're on TEAM BLUE!! :happydance: :blue:


----------



## katyrose

I'm due on the 25th October and don't know the gender yet (but won't be finding out til the birth!) :)


----------



## tasha41

All updated I think :)

Genna- thank you!! So happy to see you in here expecting again!


----------



## kaydiiesmummy

im paula. 18 with a 3 year old daughter kaydiie & also 6 weeks pregnant with my third.


----------



## Summerlove

I'm Due on May 1, 2011 with a baby boy <3


----------



## YoungMummy08

can i be added 2 august 12th?


----------



## lizardbreath

my yellow bump was a pink bump , Katherine Michelle born Feb 27th weighing 7pounds 13ounces and 19 and a half inches long


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Yay she was born on my birthday  Congrats!!


----------



## tasha41

Updated.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Due september 28th , on team yellow for now


----------



## luckyyou

hey everyone! was just at the drs today and found out my due date was moved up to the 25th instead of the 31!


----------



## Maman Jeunes

Lawl, Jacques Julian was born Feburary 14th ^_^


----------



## PinkyPonk

can you add me up?
i'm due 7th august dont know the team until 21st march :(


----------



## casann

I'm having a little girl :)x


----------



## Bumblebee20

Birth dates- Zander 31/01/08 and Makaila 14/03/09


----------



## MandB

I know mine really early :D 
December 4th 2011 
I'm soo glad I know this early through blood test :) Folic acid here I come!


----------



## mariep

I'm due September 5th 2011.
Don't know the gender yet tho.
:)


----------



## MoonLove

I'm already on the list (31st July) but today i had my scan and found out i'm having a little princess! :pink: !! x


----------



## smc17

im due september 17th! wont know the sex for a while :/


----------



## MyVeryFirst

I'm due April 25th! I'm on team blue! :happydance:


----------



## Luke's_mummy

I was due April 25th with a boy last year! he came on May 4th though!!

Now I'm preggo again! Due november 25th!


----------



## HollyMay

My baby girl came a little earlier! She was born on March 15. Her name is Amelia Blair.


----------



## sophiareid16

my due date is october 24th but im very young so its rele hard


----------



## jc_catt

Wow, a lot of people. I'm Team Blue, September 28th 2011 ? :)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

jc_catt said:


> Wow, a lot of people. I'm Team Blue, September 28th 2011 ? :)

I'm due September 28th. How do you know your on team blue? Your only 13 weeks?


----------



## B0ssLady

I'm due November 15th ! :)


----------



## xXHollyXx

Im Due aug 6th with a little girl


----------



## Rachell

I'm due July 12th with our baby boy :)

x


----------



## dueinmarch11

Allison Fayth is finally here. :) born on march 9th, she was 7lbs, 5oz.


----------



## amandakelley

Brayden Micheal was born on March 24th, 2011 weighing 8lbs,12oz.


----------



## luckyyou

im on team pink!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Im on Team BLUE XD


----------



## Leah_xx

Hey hun my name was Catherine_17
Gracelynn was born october 7th not 17th lol


----------



## coffee_addict

Hey, I'm due on the 27th November and well, yeah no idea what team I'm on yet :)


----------



## RosyGray

Baby Brooke has arrived! She was born April 3rd, 2011 weighing 7 lbs, 7 oz. :cloud9:


----------



## ciararoseh

Due Date is December 24th as far as I know right now. I don't know the gender, obviously but the name are:
Boy: Brantley Ross
Girl: Addison Heidi


----------



## Binx214

I've already had him but I'm *Binx214* and I had *Aidan Cole* on *2-14-2011* at *4:04 am*. He was *7lbs 10oz*.


----------



## neonpolkadots

I'm 6 weeks tomorrow :D So I will be due December 6th, 2011


----------



## lilgemsy

had oliver daniel on 7th april at 6.40pm weighing 5lb 3.5oz :) x


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

December 2, 2011:happydance:


----------



## neonpolkadots

BabyMaybePlz said:


> December 2, 2011:happydance:

Aww :D You're due 4 days before me!


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

neonpolkadots said:


> BabyMaybePlz said:
> 
> 
> December 2, 2011:happydance:
> 
> Aww :D You're due 4 days before me!Click to expand...

:thumbup:Nice...But then again my baby might be late


----------



## tasha41

think that's all the updates I needed to do :)


----------



## Lola472

I am due 11/11/11 - which I think is pretty cool. I don't know if it's a boy or a girl yet. Right now it looks kinda like a peanut.


----------



## amy123xx

hey hun, can u update mine pls, im 25th aug... found out today we are team blue :happydance:
:blue:
xx


----------



## amy123xx

sorry posted twice lol


----------



## neonpolkadots

BabyMaybePlz said:


> neonpolkadots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybePlz said:
> 
> 
> December 2, 2011:happydance:
> 
> Aww :D You're due 4 days before me!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Nice...But then again my baby might be lateClick to expand...

Maybe we'll wind up having ours on the same day! haha. It's nice to share this with someone else. :hugs:


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

neonpolkadots said:


> BabyMaybePlz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> neonpolkadots said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BabyMaybePlz said:
> 
> 
> December 2, 2011:happydance:
> 
> Aww :D You're due 4 days before me!Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Nice...But then again my baby might be lateClick to expand...
> 
> Maybe we'll wind up having ours on the same day! haha. It's nice to share this with someone else. :hugs:Click to expand...

It would be awesome if we both gave birth the same day...That would be magical:dust:


----------



## Georgina9411

:wacko


tasha41 said:


> Hey girls ~ If you post your due dates, baby gender / birth date, baby name & weight.. I will keep this thread updated so that we can keep track of who's had their babies, etc...
> Bolded are girls who have had their babies :) Blue = boy, pink = girl, green = not finding out the sex til birth/"team yellow" (yellow being too hard to read!)
> Let me know if there's any information I need to fix or add! ​
> 
> *~  2006 Babies  ~*​
> 
> Spoiler
> *October*
> *24 - Abbeymummy - baby girl born October 24/06 *​
> 
> 
> *~  2007 Babies  ~*​
> 
> Spoiler
> *October*
> *31 - Mellie1988 - baby Grace Mia born Oct 31/07 @ 7lbs 2oz*​
> 
> 
> *~  2008 Babies  ~*​
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> *January*
> *31 - Mum_of_2_19 - baby Zander born January 31/08 @ 4lbs 8oz *​
> *February*
> *14 - baby Taye Duda born February 14/08 * ​
> *December*
> *17 - Erinlenaskat - baby Harmony born December 18/08 *​
> :crib:​
> 
> 
> *~  2009 Babies  ~*​
> 
> Spoiler
> *January*
> *6 - chrissy&marty - baby Ruby born January 12/09 @ 7lbs 9oz *
> *13 - jade8701 - baby girl born January 13/09  *​
> *February*
> *5 - Panda_Ally - baby Holly born February 5/09 @ 6lbs 15oz  *
> *18 - sophie c - baby Alys Mae born February 18/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *27 - x-dannielle - baby Sienna born March 3/09 @ 8lbs 3oz** *​
> *March*
> *4 - PixieKitty - baby Jack born March 6/09 @ 7lbs 15oz  *
> *7 - Smexi.Mommie - baby Kaidayn born March 6/09  *
> *7 - mernie - baby Brianna born March 3/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *9 - moniquetaylor - baby Marissa born March 9/09 *
> *11 - beth_18 - baby Ashton born March 22/09 *
> *14 - Mum_of_2_19 - baby Makaila born March 14/09 @ 7lbs 8oz *
> *14 - Bumblebee220 - baby Makaila born March 14/09 *
> *16 - Lil_Gem_1989 - baby Jayden born March 11/09 @ 6lbs 13.5oz *
> *18 - katiebeth - baby Jordan born March 11/09 @ 6lbs 11oz*
> *19 - Kirstie.c - baby Skye born March 23/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *21 - Deb_baby - baby Megan born March 21/09 @ 8lbs 12oz *
> *22 - tasha41 - baby Elyse born March 13/09 @ 6lbs 1oz *
> *25 - Loveit - baby Evie born April 1/09 @ 6lbs 14oz *
> *26 - hayley x - baby Alex born March 26/09 @ 6lbs 15oz  RIP baby boy*​
> *April*
> *4 - jenny_wren - baby Emily born March 27/09 @ 7lbs 7.5oz *
> *4 - Shireena__x - baby Khyanna born April 4/09 @ 6lbs 3oz  *
> *8 - HannahGraceee - baby Ava born April 22/09 @ 8lbs 0.5oz *
> *8 - kellysays2u - baby Athena born April 17/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *17 - Rach276 - baby Jack born April 13/09 @ 5lbs 9oz *
> *29 - Laura--x - baby Maisie born April 28/09 @ 7lbs 4oz *
> *27 - princess_vix - baby Ryan born May 11/09 @ 8lbs 10z *
> *29 - MissMandieMitz - baby Maxson born March 20/09 @ 4lbs 10oz *
> *30 - princessttc - baby Hayden born April 25/09 @ 9lbs 4oz *​
> *May*
> *6 - samantha_sarah - baby Ruby born April 9/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *10 - Jemma_x - baby Connor born April 28/09 @ 4lbs 6oz *
> *18 - sarah0108 - baby Harriet born May 27/09 @ 8lbs 14.5oz *
> *19 - Abblebubba - baby Tyler-Jay born May 19/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *20 - sophiecouldwe - baby Lukas born May 11/09 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *20 - lesleyann - baby Kyle born May 17/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *​
> *June*
> *8 - meztisa - baby Laila born May 29/09 *
> *9 - Genna - baby Marley born June 9/09 @ 6lbs 2.9oz *
> *11 - julzzz - baby Alessia born June 5/09 @ 6lbs 12oz *
> *12 - LilMama2Be - baby Kennedy born June 16/09 @ 9lbs *
> *21 - CallieBert - baby Braden born May 11/09 @ 4lbs 5oz *
> *26 - JayleighAnn - baby Halen born June 19/09 @ 6lbs 13.5oz *
> *27 - -Bumble- - baby born June 28/09 *​
> *July*
> *16 - amie-leigh - baby Morgan born July 18/09 @ 7lbs 5oz  *
> *17 - RedString - baby Adrian born June 26/09 @ 6lbs 15oz *
> *24 - xx~Lor~xx - baby Robyn born August 4/09 @ 7lbs 12oz *
> *27 - MissCherry15 - baby Lilly-Mae born July 20/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *​
> *August*
> *14 - LucyEmma - baby Joshua born June 10/09 @ 2lbs 8oz *
> *15 - Boothh - baby Jesse born August 15/09 @ 8lbs 13.5oz *
> *25 - aidensxmomma - baby Madalynn Ann born August 21/09 @ 8lbs 10oz *​
> *September*
> *8- chaz18 - baby Destiny-Angel born August 27/09 @ 5lbs 9oz *
> *14 - BuxtonKerry - baby Ella born September 9/09 *
> *18 - Mum 2 Kaileigh - baby Kaileigh born September 18/09 @ 6lbs 9oz *
> *20 - xxxleeleexxx - baby Chloe Ann born September 20/09 @ 11lbs 14oz *
> *26 - dixiedarlin12 - baby Neely Grace born October 5/09 @ 8lbs 1oz *​
> *October*
> *1 - dreamer56 - baby Alfie born September 22/09 @ 7lbs 13.5oz *
> *6 - krissssiiii.x - baby Kayleigh Ann born October 11/09 @ 8lbs 7oz *
> *6 - KrisKitten - baby Thomas born October 7/09 @ 6lbs 12oz *
> *13 - MissL - baby Layla born October 11/09 @ 8lbs 13oz *
> *19 - Neferet - baby Issac Sirius born October 28/09 @ 8lbs 14.5oz *
> *20 - Mellie1988 - baby Theo born October 20/09 @ 8lbs 4oz *
> *23 - MeggieMoo88 - baby Oscar born October 31/09 @ 9lbs *​
> *November*​
> *4 - xkirstyx - baby Jack born November 7/09 @ 9lbs  *
> *12 - Cut3ne55 - baby Evie born November 3/09 @ 6lbs 3oz *
> *12 - XsarahGrace - baby Lola-Rose born November 23/09 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *13 - Abbeymummy - baby girl born on November 13/09 *
> *14 - alexxxela - baby Dylan Matthew born November 5/09 @ 6lbs 10oz *
> *15 - jelix9408 - baby Willow born November 11/09 @ 6lbs 14oz  *
> *28 - Princess L - baby Brody Nathaniel born November 23/09 *​
> *December*
> *4 - MummyToAmberx - baby Hollie born December 13/09 @ 7lbs 11oz* :pink:
> *11 - Christine1993 - baby Aidan born December 6/09 @ 7lbs 13oz *
> *14 - katie_bump - baby Kaidon born December 22/09 @ 9lbs 3oz *
> *20 - SnailPace - baby Gabriel born November 30/09 @ 6lbs 10oz *
> *25 - memysonand3 // TRIPLETS born @ 32 weeks-->*
> *baby Lynette Kerry born December 25/09 @ 3lbs 13oz  *
> *baby Elousia Rae born December 25/09 @ 3lbs 7oz *
> *baby Sophia Rose born December 25/09 @ 3lbs 4oz *
> *29 - shelx - baby Danyl born December 23/09 @ 7lbs 13oz* :blue:
> *31 - Love Bunny - baby Karma Poppy Reader born January 4/10 @ 7lbs 14oz *​
> 
> :crib:​
> 
> 
> ~ :baby: *2010 Babies* :baby: ~​
> 
> Spoiler
> *January*
> *4 - Emma91 - baby Isabel born January 9/10 @ 8lbs 4oz *
> *5 - Little_Gizzmo - baby Joshua James born December 27/09 @ 7lbs 10oz *
> *9 - sineady - baby Lewis born January 11/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
> *16 - casann - baby Oscar born January 18/10 @ 7lbs 15oz *
> *16 - baybee123 - baby Harvey born January 8/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *18 - kimbobaloobob - baby Russel born January 15/10 @ 7lbs 7oz *
> *19 - danniemum2be - baby Maisie Grace born January 26/10 @ 6lbs 7oz *
> *20 - xxLeoxx - baby Haley born January 25/10 @ 6lbs 10oz *
> *21 - Hstormwolf - baby Tristan born December 16/09 @ 5lbs 4oz *
> *22 - Becyboo__x - baby Mason Jack born January 28/10 @ 8lbs 6.5oz *
> *24 - angielove - baby Isabella born January 24/10 @ 7lbs 9oz *
> *25 - lornasmith - baby Evie Ellen born February 8/10 @ 9lbs 13oz *
> *29 - PreggoEggo - baby Quintin William born January 24/[email protected] 8lbs 15oz *​
> 
> *February*
> *2 - alismith92 - baby Lexxie Faye born February 16/10 @ 8.5lbs *
> *3 - purple_kiwi - baby Kailee Elizabeth Ann born February 8/10 @ 7lbs 8oz *
> *4 - Jay_x - baby Brooke Rose born February 8/10 @ 8lbs 10oz *
> *11 - rachyh1990 - baby Madeline Grace born February 23/10 @ 7lbs 4oz *
> *20 - vinnypeanut - baby Vinnie Elijah James born February 24/10 @ 8lbs 2.5oz *
> *24 - Jas029 - baby Riley born February 18/10 @ 6lbs 11oz *
> *24 - siobhan MS - baby Olivia born @ 10lbs 10oz *
> *28 - neady - baby Ava-Mae born March 3/10 @ 6lbs 5oz *​
> *March*
> *2 - jay.92 - baby Kayla born February 25/10 @ 6lbs 9oz *
> *3 - trashit - baby Jude Lennon Dennis Croot born March 7/10 @ 10lbs 0.5oz *
> *11 - MarieGx - baby Joshua Alan born March 16/10 @ 7lbs 9oz *
> *11 - Imogen_365 - Tallulah Olivia Mae born March 10/10 @ 7lbs 4oz *
> *11 - laura1991 - Lily Mary born March 16/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
> *14 - annawrigley - baby Noah Patrick born March 5/10 @ 8lbs 5oz *
> *17 - gemini xo - baby Joe born February 13/10 @ 5lbs 4oz *
> *17 - sophieee18 - baby Alfie born March 23/10 @ 7lbs 12oz *
> *21 - georgebeff - baby Freya Summer-Rose born March 21/10 @ 5lbs 3oz *
> *22 - DreamComeTrue - baby Lyra born March 27/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *27 - TattieHattie (Excited grandmother-to-be TattiesMum) - baby Kaylum born March 28/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *​
> *April*
> 4 - laurablu42
> *5 - Lauraxamy - baby Laila born April 17/10 *
> *7 - kellgell06 - baby Regan Joseph born April 21/10 @ 8lbs 15oz *
> *9 - Sophiiee-ox- - baby Lyla born April 20/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
> *11 - imaginary8x - baby Amy born May 12/10 @ 6lbs 9oz *
> *13 - CreteBluez - baby Rhia Marie Jose born April 15/10 @ 6lbs 14oz *
> *14 - Jayceerae - baby Caleb born April 15/10 *
> *17 - missmommy - baby Anna born April 13/10 @ 7lbs 7oz *
> *19 - kty1989 - baby AJ born April 14/10 *
> *19 - Lissa3120 - baby girl born April 24/10 @ 7lbs 9oz  *
> 21 - A.J.
> *22 - etcetera - baby Alan born on April 12/10 @ 7lbs 15oz *
> *23 - 18NPregnant - baby Jordan Parker James born April 23/10 @ 7lbs 10oz *
> *25 - mummy2b17 - baby Luke born May 4/10 *
> *28 - meganracheal - baby Emily born April 28/10 @ 7lbs 13oz *
> *29 - MeowMix - baby Eveline born April 29/10 @ 6lbs *
> *30 - jovigirl93 - baby Emma Marie born April 18/10 @ 6lbs 14oz *​
> 
> *May*
> *1 - lily123 - baby Esmee Georgina Rae born May 16/10 *
> *1 - faolan5109 - baby Laney born April 30/10 @ 7lbs 14oz *
> *7 - AyaChan -baby Summer-Rose born May 8/10 @ 6lbs 6oz *
> *12 - lunarsea - baby Adrian Alexander Jr. born May 14/10 @ 6lbs 12oz *
> *15 - msp_teen - baby Marvel Bynam Jr. born May 11/10 @ 8lbs 9oz *
> *15 - star_gazer - baby Issac Levi Chandler born May 15/10 @ 1lb 4oz *
> *16 - Josefin - baby Theodor born June 1/10 *
> *17 - BunnyFace - baby Eloise May born May 3/10 @ 5lbs 13oz *
> *18 - glitterbomb - baby Wyatt born May 4/10 @ 6lbs 9oz *
> *30 - EmziixBo0o - baby born May 28/10 *
> *31 - leoniebabey - baby Morgan Peter born May 19/10 @ 8lbs 2.5oz *
> *31 - AvaRose - Maisie Mae born May 18/2010 @ 6lbs 6oz *​
> *June*
> *4 - Dee[Riley] - baby Caden born June 3/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *7 - amygwen - baby Kenneth born June 5/10 @ 7lbs 10oz *
> *10 - sarah0108 - baby Max born June 16/10 @ 9lbs *
> *11 - chocaccino - baby Mycah James born June 10/10 *
> *12 - haley09 - baby Sariah Julianne born June 1/10 @ 6lbs 12oz *
> *14 - Lind3e - baby Emma Samantha born June 25/10 @ 8lbs 15oz *
> *16 - flutterbywing - baby Noah born June 11/10 @ 8lbs 14oz *
> *16 - Kailynnsmommy - baby Kailynn born June 16/10 @ 7lbs 8.6oz *
> *17 - Mommyoftwins // TWINS born @ full term -->*
> *baby Jasmine Nicole born June 7/10 @ 6lbs *
> *baby Payson Beth born June 8/10 @ 5lbs 15oz *
> *26 - Kirsty90 - baby Elayna Jane born July 1/10 @ 7lbs 12oz *​
> *July*
> *1 - kirste1 - baby Courtney-Faith born July 21/10 @ 6lbs 12oz *
> *8 - x__Hannah__x - baby Amelia born July 6/10 @ 7lbs 9oz *
> *11 - Callie-xoxox - baby Lyrik Marie born July 1/10 @ 7lbs 1oz *
> *12 - Bec92 - baby Krystal Skye born July 10/10 @ 6lbs 2oz *
> *16 - Gracey&bump - baby Imogen August 7/10 @ 7lbs 13oz *
> *17 - rubixcyoob - baby Joshua born July 25/10 @ 10lbs 8oz *
> *18 - Croc-O-Dile - baby Olivia Marie born July 21/10 @ 8lbs 4oz *
> *21 - GermanGirl - baby Levin born July 24/10 @ 9lbs 0.5oz *
> *21 - Mel+Bump - baby girl born August 13/10? @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *21 - saraxx - baby Ruby born August 2/10 @ 6lbs 15oz *
> *22 - mum#1 - baby Samuel born July 28/10 @ 8lbs 8oz *
> *27 - Kailie92 - baby Braedyn born July 23/10 @ 7lbs 10oz *
> *27 - Mrstangoman1 - baby Brooklyn Ashton born August 5/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
> *29 - Lyrah - baby H born August 10/10 @ 9lbs 2oz *​
> *August*
> *2 - samface182 - baby Aiden born August 14/10 : blue:*
> *4 - LovingYou - baby Karinna Marie born August 4/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
> *4 - Adrienne - baby Molly-Sofia born August 7/10 @ 9lbs 2oz *
> *7 - bbyno1 - baby Aliyah Faith born July 29/10 *
> *9 - [:TEAMBLUE:] - baby born August 10/10 *
> *9 - Youngling - baby Jack born on August 9/10 *
> *10 - azzii - baby Kali Marie born July 31/10 @ 6lbs 11oz *
> *11 - stephx - baby Ava born August 9/10 @ 6lbs 10oz *
> *11 - Zebra Stars - baby Riley Powell born July 26/10 @ 4lbs 15oz *
> *15 - x-xJenix-x - baby Ellie born August 12/10 @ 6lbs 2oz *
> *16 - aiimee12345 - baby Mia Sydney Caitlyn born August 16/10 @ 5lbs 14oz *
> *17 - Lea21 - baby Lily-May born August 31/10 *
> *18 - aimee_1691 - baby Niabhy Eloise born August 11/10 @ 7lbs 9oz *
> *21 - rainbows_x - baby Ava Grace born August 27/10 @ 6lbs 14.5oz *
> *23 - helpmehate you baby Jace born 8 weeks early *
> *24 - dizzy65 - baby Scottie Leon born August 26/10 @ 7lbs *
> *31 - pinkribbon - baby Jake Michael born September 1/10 @ 8lbs 1.5oz *​
> *September*
> *3 - AngelzTears - baby Harmony born @ 7lbs 9oz *
> *4 - hurryupsept - baby Joshua James born September 4/10 *
> *14 - bethx - baby Carla born September 14/10 @ 7lbs 14oz *
> *17 - 123Deirdre - baby Roxon born September 3/10 @ 7lbs 13oz *
> *19 - mixedmama - baby Ava born October 1/10 @ 9lbs 2oz *
> *20 - totallyashley - baby Daisy born August 23/10 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *22 - abbSTAR - baby Harley born October 9/10 @ 8lbs 13.5oz *
> *23 - SophieGrace - baby Daisy May born October 4/10 *
> *24 - emilylynn18 - baby Aiden James born October 20/10 @ 8lbs 15.6oz *
> *24 - xprincessx - baby Callum born October 8/10 @ 8lbs 9oz  *
> *25 - jessmckeiver - baby Jack born September 12/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *26 - alysedelovely - baby Tegan born September 14/10 *​
> *October*
> *2 - mrs.stokes - baby Arianna born October 7/10 @ 5lbs 13oz *
> *3 - FayDanielle - baby Mia born October 3/10 @ 6lbs 11.5oz *
> *12 - mummytochloe - baby Chloe born October 12/10 @ 9lbs 12oz *
> *21 - Jadelm - baby Evelyn Lorraine born October 26/10 @ 9lbs 3oz *
> *22 - Audball2108 - baby Aurora born October 15/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
> *28 - veganmum2be - baby Frank Andrew born October 16/10 @ 6lbs 4oz *
> *28 - Leah_xx - baby Gracelynn born October 7/10 @ 6lbs 9.7oz *
> *31 - newmommy23 - baby Mollymaia born November 6/10 @ 6lbs 15oz *​
> 
> 
> *November*​
> *2 - Nov2010Momma - baby Lilly Anne Grace born November 13/10 @ 8lbs 8oz *
> *3 - vaniila - baby Rowan born October 22/10 *
> *4 - blckhairbeauty - baby Madelyn Laneya born October 24/10 @ 8lbs *
> *13 - CSweets - baby Kayt Elizabeth born November 1/10 @ 6lbs 10.1oz *
> *14 - x__amour - baby Victoria Noelle born November 16/10 @ 6lbs 5.4oz *
> *14 - youngmum2b - baby Lucas born November 18/10 @ 9lbs 14oz *
> *16 - 17thy - baby Emerald Koi born November 9/10 @ 8lbs 3oz* :pink:
> *17 - Jayde1991 - baby Corin Mae Rose born October 12/10 @ 4lbs 2oz *
> *17 - MissMammaToBe - baby Raphaëlle Lucy born November 10/10 @ 6lbs 11oz *
> *17 - vhal_x - baby Allan James Logan, born November 22/10 @ 7lbs 4oz *
> *20- divershona - baby Kaya Elizabeth Louise born November 24/10 @ 8lbs 11oz *
> *23 - vinteenage - baby Phineas Matthew born November 15/10 @ 6lbs 1oz *
> *25 - LoisP - baby Shaun Steven born November 30/10 @ 7lbs 5oz *
> *26 - Desi's_lost - baby Asyria Elaine Beverly born November 20/10 @ 7lbs 8oz *
> *28 - RachelRae - baby Jaxon James born November 22/10 @ 7lbs 14oz *​
> 
> *December*
> *1 - Mumma2B2010 - baby Anthony born December 13/10 @ 10lbs 2oz *
> *3 - cotawalls - baby Rylan Taylor born November 21/10 @ 7lbs 3oz *
> *3 - Obsidian - baby Kennedy born December 6/10 @ 7lbs 6oz *
> *10 - c4c - baby Kaydin *
> *16 - Burchy314 - baby Jayden Elizabeth born December 10/10 @ 5lbs 6oz *
> *19 - lovemy bump - baby Charlie born December 21/10 *
> *21 - rjb - baby Adelaide Hudson born December 14/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
> *21 - AirForceWife7 - baby Brenna Nicole born December 26/10 @ 7lbs 15oz *
> *21 - mayb_baby - baby Michael born December 24/10 *
> *23 - VerityLove - baby Pearce Nicholas born on December 19/10 @ 8lbs 2oz *
> *25 - ShelbyLee - baby Shiah born December 21/10 @ 7lbs 2oz *
> *25 - kattsmiles - baby Caden Gabriel born on December 9/10 @ 6lbs 14oz *
> *26 - EffyKat - baby Adam born on December 16/10 @ 6lbs 13oz *
> *26 - YoungNImum - baby Eva-Jane born on December 23/10 @ 5lbs 12oz *
> *31 - vpeterman720 - baby Patrick Thomas born December 21/10 @ 8lbs 9.4oz *​
> 
> :crib:​
> 
> 
> ~ :baby: *2011 Babies & Bumps* :baby: ~​
> *January*
> *1 - LauraBee - baby Bethlouise born January 15/11 @ 8lbs 2oz *
> *2 - Tanara - baby Fayth born January 14/11 @ 7lbs 11oz *
> *5 - smatheson - baby Nathan born December 31/10 @ 7lbs 6oz *
> *6 - BackToBasics - baby Darren born January 8/11 @ 7lbs 9.5oz *
> *7 - AndyyMay - baby Amelia May born January 6/11 @ 7lbs 2oz *
> *11 - Shabutie - baby Amara born December 28/10 @ 7lbs 11oz *
> 12 - Brionybaby
> *15 - cabbagebaby - baby Tyler James born January 20/11 @ 10lbs 9oz *
> *17 - ashleymariex - baby Audrey Claire born on December 13/10 @ 7lbs 1oz *
> *19 - emmylou209 - baby Hollie Louise born January 19/11 @ 7lbs 2.5oz *
> *22 - xx~Lor~xx - baby Logan born January 22/11 @ 7lbs 7oz *
> *25 - Wewantourmush - baby Ruben Alexander born January 20/11 @ 7lbs 13oz *
> 26 - HanaAndTilly
> *28 - GemmaLeanne - baby Kacie Elizabeth born January 26/11 @ 7lbs 10oz *
> 28 - Cathington
> 29 - Shauna19
> *29 - Char.due.jan - baby Luke Harry born February 6/11 @ 7lbs 13oz *​
> 
> *February*
> 1 - Kailie
> 1 - MommyToaBOY
> 3 - jarvis_girl17
> *3 - Srrme - baby Elias born on November 16/10 @ 2lbs 11oz *
> *3 - lauram_92 - baby Oliver born February 3/11 @ 8lbs 9.5oz *
> 4 - bumpy_j
> *8 - kayleighdaisy - baby Sapharee Jade born on January 2/11 @ 5lbs 14oz *
> 9 - DazedConfused
> 12 - Melissa.Feb12
> *14 - Binx214 - baby Aidan Cole born February 14/11 @ 7lbs 10oz *
> 17 - Inicia
> 20 - mootroll5
> 22 - Marlarky
> 23 - sarahjadeee
> *24 - lizardbreath - baby Katherine Michelle born February 27/11 @ 7lbs 13oz *
> *25 - laurenburch & JamesMatheson - baby Kayla Cynthia-Ann born February 6/11 @ 7lbs 9oz *
> 25 - holly2234
> 28 - Heulyn
> 28 - savana.lee​
> *March*
> 1 - Teej543
> *1 - Maman Jeunes - baby Jacques Julian born February 14/11 *
> 1 - iSpazz
> 4 - joanneNbabyx
> 8 - tallemgirl
> *15 - dueinmarch11 - baby Allison Fayth born March 9/11 @ 7lbs 5oz *
> 20 - cupcake momma
> 22 - Yazz_n_bump
> *23 - amandakelley - baby Brayden Michael born March 24/11 @ 8lbs 12oz *
> 24 - Bride2Be​
> *April*
> 1 - taylor00
> 4 - ChevyBaby123
> 6 - lostnconfused
> 6 - JWandBump
> 6 - MissRoxie
> 9 - happy-evie
> *10 - HollyMay - baby Amelia Blair born March 15/11 *
> *9 - RosyGray - baby Brooke born April 3/11 @ 7lbs 7oz *
> *16 - lilgemsy - baby Oliver Daniel born April 7/11 @ 5lbs 3.5oz *
> 18 - becca'&bump
> 22 - MissRamejkis
> 23 - Rachel.P
> 25 - Harleyy
> 25 - MyVeryFirst
> 26 - Karuto​
> *May*
> 1 - Summerlove
> 6 - _ck
> 11 - libbymarks198
> 12 - renata
> 12 - thehallowtree
> 15 - LittlePeople
> 20 - Tawny_Renea
> 22 - bubblegirl
> 23 - Maybabyx
> 25 - Sunday_girl
> 31 - Nervousmomtob​
> *June*
> 9 - Gowie3112
> 9 - 4nnii3
> 9 - VieraSky
> 9 - 18NPregnant
> 11 - bdsummer
> 12 - mummy2 b
> 14 - cammy
> 14 - Genna
> 16 - Abbeymummy
> 18 - kayxoxoxo
> 23 - we can't wait
> 25 - kimmy04
> 28 - Bri
> 30 - casann​
> *July*
> 4 - Chrissy7411
> 5 - Saaaally
> 5 - cori
> 5 - Rachyroux
> 10 - xX.Aaleah.Xx
> 12 - ScotGirl
> 12 - LilCharlotte
> 12 - Rachell
> 24 - krys
> 28-Georgina9411
> 29 - Julymom2be
> 31 - gem_x​
> *August*
> 5 - emz_x
> 6 - xXHollyXx
> 7 - PinkyPonk
> 12 - YoungMummy08
> 14 - MissMummy2Be
> 18 - KellyMayx
> 22 - babycanham
> 25 - amy123xx
> 25 - luckyyou
> 29 - missZOEEx ​
> *September*
> 5 - mariep
> 6 - EmilyandBump
> 8 - LittleBoo
> 17 - smc17
> 18 - adnala
> 26 - youngmummytob
> 28 - Skyebo
> 28 - jc_catt
> ​
> *October*
> 3 - Marzie.
> 7 - BrEeZeY
> 9 - amna_
> 16 - xx_Holli_xx
> 24 - sophiareid16
> 25 - katyrose​
> *November
> *11 - Lola472
> 15 - B0ssLady
> 25 - Luke's_mummy
> 27 - coffee_addict
> 
> *December*
> 2 - BabyMaybePlz
> 4 - MandB
> 6 - neonpolkadots
> 24 - ciararoseh
> ​


----------



## tasha41

Do you have something to say :wacko:


----------



## smiget11

Due August 20th team blue


----------



## missZOEEx

Hey; Just UPDATING... Im having a baby BOY! due 29th of August. :D 
Thankyou so much! - your doing an amazing job.. && i know how hard it is... i have a similar thread to this but on another forum.. it's VERY hard to keep up with! :/ x


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

Deceber 20th team green


----------



## tasha41

Updated.


----------



## lalacrl

August 24th with a baby boy! :)


----------



## Leanne11

:) Due 19th September, Finding out the gender on the weekend x


----------



## kim_x

Its still early to tell but i think its 9th Dec :)


----------



## Becyboo__x

Im early atm but from my LMP its 30th december :) team yellow and its #2 :hugs:


----------



## hollye

28th July team pink :pink: :)


----------



## HollyMay

Sorry, one more thing to add, Bee weighted 4lbs 11oz


----------



## MissRoxie

Had my baby girl Kayla born 10 April weighing 6lbs 5oz


----------



## candicex

Heyyy =) I am due 17th July and i'm on team pink =D x


----------



## janaie

I'm due May 2nd, and I'm 16 years old.


----------



## hollye

i was due on the 28th july but had my :pink: girl today the 26th april. Rayelle-Jade weighing 2lb 2oz


----------



## syntaxerror

Due Oct 12 -- Boy!


----------



## abnala

can you change mine from 18th sept to 15th sept plss :) can update on gender tomoro


----------



## birdiex

I'm due on the 6th Jan, and I'm 17 :) x


----------



## AbbyDBrown

I'm due July 4th but hoping for the 3rd and I'm 17


----------



## Streetlove09

im due sept 27th! -- will find out gender may 6th =)


----------



## smc17

wooo whoo update im team blue!


----------



## MyVeryFirst

Oliver James Anderson 
Born: May 1, 2011
7:40pm
6 pounds 11 ounces
20 inches long
:happydance:

<3


----------



## abnala

abnala said:


> can you change mine from 18th sept to 15th sept plss :) can update on gender tomoro

I'm On Team Pink!!! :D


----------



## katyandbaby

Team pink! 
Due June 17th :)


----------



## thefirstbaby

due 11-11-11


----------



## HarlaHorse

I thought I was in there, but I'm not, 10th of September for team pink :pink:


----------



## preppymommy

MyVeryFirst said:


> Oliver James Anderson
> Born: May 1, 2011
> 7:40pm
> 6 pounds 11 ounces
> 20 inches long
> :happydance:
> 
> <3

yay! congratulations!! :)


----------



## aidensxmomma

Since I finally have a due date, I can be added. :happydance:

December 25th, 2011 for me. :flower:


----------



## tasha41

Updated.


----------



## sarahbee

the doctor said i'm 27 weeks and said my due date is august fifth! i'm huge already and i dont know if i will make it that far!!!! lol


----------



## karriecakes

Team :blue: 

due on the 18th July 2011


:) 


x


----------



## mootroll5

*baby boy born on feb 19th 2011 weighed 7 lb 1 oz, beautiful oscar x*


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Oh Ill try, see if I answer this right. :)
Im due September 18th with my first.
Im team pink! Her name is Lola Soliel Tyme.


----------



## tasha41

Updated


----------



## YoungMummy08

im having a girl :) update please x


----------



## kaydiiesmummy

Hey ive got a 3 year old girl :
Kaydiie-Lynne ; 29.9.07
& 
also expectin :
due 29/10/11


----------



## Srrme

Bean due January 16th, 2012. :thumbup:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Hiiya ii'm due 2/12/2011 =]


----------



## Alexia

I'm due 30-31st December 11.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Due date change  due September 23rd and hopefully finding out the gender next week!! <3 Youre the best Tasha!! Thanks for being so good about updating!!


----------



## Srrme

Skyebo said:


> Due date change  due September 23rd and hopefully finding out the gender next week!! <3 Youre the best Tasha!! Thanks for being so good about updating!!

What are you hoping for? :D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Srrme said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Due date change  due September 23rd and hopefully finding out the gender next week!! <3 Youre the best Tasha!! Thanks for being so good about updating!!
> 
> What are you hoping for? :DClick to expand...

I honestly don't mind either way. Lol I think a little boy would be fun, and a little girl would be super cute and fun too. I've been thinking girl since the begining that I'm going to have a girl and for some reason I think my scan picture of the babys face looks like a girl, but I also know a lot of other people around me think girl so it's hard to know if I'll be right. Lol. My mom thinks girl because he/she's heart rate is always between 143-146 and mine was around that while my brothers were around 125. And my mom also carried low with me n high with my brothers. So I might be thinking girl a lot because of how common our pregnancys are.


----------



## kittycat18

I am only seeing this thread now :haha:

I am due on the 11th of July 2011 with a little :yellow: baby!! xx


----------



## Jessbabe93

I am due 01 January 2012 and still to early to find out what were having :) i will be happy with a boy or girl!


----------



## Marzie.

Due date amendment to 4th october :)
and i'm TEAM BLUE :D 
x


----------



## Itsagirl61211

Due June 18th

(Team Pink)


----------



## Akeehya

I'm due with my son Zechariah Sept.4th


----------



## hillarynicole

Due December 27th
Team:idk yet but hoping pink


----------



## xXerinXx

I'm due November 26th!! Not sure if I'm having a boy or girl yet.


----------



## tinkerbelle93

I'm due on the 22nd of December, maybe be a Christmas baby haha! Everything seems to point to it being a little boy, just have to wait and see :) xx


----------



## lilashwee

hey im due the 25th of november :D


----------



## oOskittlesOo

UPDATE for me, finally!! <3 So officially team blue :blue: His names going to be Azaria Noah<3

:happydance:


----------



## DollFaceJessi

Im 17, and due september 18th with my little princess, Lola Soleil.


----------



## A.Laodeacea.M

Im due January 29, 2012 :D


----------



## katiee24

im 17 almost 18 little one is due on 20th november.. not sure what sex is yet but i reckon its gonna be a boy :)


----------



## Fireflies

Im Lauren, 19 & due 15th January 2012 :) <3


----------



## eviestar

im due sept 9th with a little girl x


----------



## Chelsea.ann1

I'm new to this whole site!!!

But I'm due September 25th 2011 with a little GIRL!! :]]


----------



## Shansam

Hey
Im due 28th January 2012 :D


----------



## KellyJelly92

Hey, I'm due 19th July :) xxx


----------



## SmartieMeUp

:pink: Pink bump due 12th October 2011 :D


----------



## MommaBear90

I'm due July 24th, team pink


----------



## Elizax

I'm due around febuary time 2012, but won't be sure until I've had it confirmed by the doctor... I'm currently around 4-5 weeks by Celarblues conception indicator which I found my results off only 3 days ago :happydance:!
Still in shock!


----------



## trinaestella

I'm due on feb 6 2012, a day after mine and FOB's one year anniversary


----------



## xSarahM

--


----------



## LovingMommy10

Im due NOV 19th
& team blue we THINK!


----------



## Julymom2be

Pink bump for me on July 29


----------



## Itsagirl61211

Itsagirl61811 said:


> Due June 18th
> 
> (Team Pink)

Just found out that I am now being induced Saturday June 11.


----------



## xSarahM

Due October 28th 2011.
I'm having boy/girl twins. So i dont know what colour that would be :haha:


----------



## Lucy22

I'm due September 8th, and I'm Team Pink :pink: :happydance:


----------



## BlondieBride

Due 1st August - Team :blue:!!!


----------



## Natali

I'm Natalie & I'm 17 ... I'm due Feb 12th 2012 :) We've got a green baby! :D <3


----------



## mayb_baby

Michael OKane December 24th 2010 7lbs I just noticed he wasnt in


----------



## Elizax

Does the list get updated anymore?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Elizax said:


> Does the list get updated anymore?

Yeah it does, but the girl who started the thread isn't in teen pregnancy anymore so sometimes its only updated once a month or so.:thumbup:


----------



## Lola472

Can you update me? I just found out that I'm having a boy!


----------



## smersten

hey :)
brand new bnb girl here :)

14th February 2012
_valentines day,, awwww!_
team Green :)

smersten x


----------



## smersten

Natali said:


> I'm Natalie & I'm 17 ... I'm due Feb 12th 2012 :) We've got a green baby! :D <3

im due 2 days after you! :)

xx


----------



## Natali

smersten said:


> Natali said:
> 
> 
> I'm Natalie & I'm 17 ... I'm due Feb 12th 2012 :) We've got a green baby! :D <3
> 
> im due 2 days after you! :)
> 
> xxClick to expand...

Hello! haha. Congrats and good luck (Y) :) x


----------



## Lexilove

Ruby is due August 12th :)


----------



## Lexilove

25* Ruby is due the 25th of August 

the 12th is OH's birthday :dohh:


----------



## x_ellen

hello, i'm ellen and i'm 17, OH is liam and 23.. and we're due on the 16th november! :flower:


----------



## splodge2011

21 september 11 girl lillie-may


----------



## splodge2011

pink*


----------



## cammy

had my bubby boy Alexander on the 23rd May :D


----------



## we can't wait

I had my daughter Aria on the 14th of June.


----------



## HisDorkyNinja

My daughter Aly Renee is due September 28th


----------



## teen_mommy44

im alyssa due dec 28 with a little boy


----------



## Radiance

Baby #1 - Justyce :) - December 10, 2010
8 pounds, 14 ounces
*team pink*

Baby #2 - Expected February 9, 2012, *team yellow*


----------



## tasha41

Skyebo said:


> Elizax said:
> 
> 
> Does the list get updated anymore?
> 
> Yeah it does, but the girl who started the thread isn't in teen pregnancy anymore so sometimes its only updated once a month or so.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep... working on it right now... just busy!

Have a 2 year old... it's summer.. I'm working full time, and I have 2 college classes through the summer... :)


----------



## LovingMommy10

Im team :pink:
Nov 19th ! :happydance:


----------



## Elizax

tasha41 said:


> Yep... working on it right now... just busy!
> 
> Have a 2 year old... it's summer.. I'm working full time, and I have 2 college classes through the summer... :)

Ah welcome back :) Oh cool sorry I didn't mean it in a bad way was just wondering :blush:

I'm due Feb 8th 2012 :flower:


----------



## EmmsDot

August 6th My expected due date can't wait!!:happydance:


----------



## JWandBump

Ive had my LO :D Her names Emily she was due on the 6th of April but born on the 8th April 2011 at 5.07pm, weighting 8lbs :flow:


----------



## LovingMommy10

EmmsDot said:


> August 6th My expected due date can't wait!!:happydance:

Good date :thumbup: mines Aug 3rd :kiss:


----------



## xSarahM

LovingMommy10 said:


> EmmsDot said:
> 
> 
> August 6th My expected due date can't wait!!:happydance:
> 
> Good date :thumbup: mines Aug 3rd :kiss:Click to expand...

Abby, thats my best friends birthday! :)
xx


----------



## bbe.ur.mylife

Little One's due date is February 12, 2012


----------



## smersten

UPDATE: Please Change!? :)
my actual due date is february 1, 2012.
but my edd is around december 14, 2011. _im obviously not getting to full term, so im being esitmated around 33weeks, but am going to try going as far as possible!_
so i dont know where that puts me?
either way, three babas on team yellow right now :) 
eeeeeek x


----------



## Genna

Hey tasha!!!

My green bump turned PINK!!!

Had my baby girl :cloud9: Zyrah, June 15th, weighing 6lbs 1oz :) 

I hope you're doing well, and Elyse sure is getting big!!! She's sooo beautiful :cloud9:


----------



## daydreamerx

8 December 2011,
team :yellow: for now! :)


----------



## xXerinXx

UPDATE!!
I'm team :pink:!


----------



## nickyc230891

hi im due 10th december i done know whether baby is a boy or girl yet i find out on the 26th july :) very excited x x


----------



## Lauraxamy

Hey ladies :hi: This is my second pregnancy, due 22nd October and team :yellow: at the moment but that could change!


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

Im due january 26th 2012 (but that could change after my dating scan!) xxxx


----------



## tasha41

Genna said:


> Hey tasha!!!
> 
> My green bump turned PINK!!!
> 
> Had my baby girl :cloud9: Zyrah, June 15th, weighing 6lbs 1oz :)
> 
> I hope you're doing well, and Elyse sure is getting big!!! She's sooo beautiful :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!! :happydance: 

And thank you... she is big now... they grow too quickly..


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Uh oh I gave you September 23rd as my due date but it's the 28th :flower: sorry!!


----------



## Genna

Ohhh sooo quickly!!!


----------



## charlotte88

im August 28th and Team PINK :DD :pink:


----------



## Lexilove

Not sure if I already said but I'm due August 25th with a little girl :)


----------



## oox_tasha_xoo

tasha41 you wereee on here when i was pregnant with my son! can you remember me? you posted on my wall thingy too! have you thought about having any more? xx


----------



## KellyJelly92

I gave birth to my little girl Scarlett Marie, 5th July 2011 x


----------



## Radiance

KellyJelly92 said:


> I gave birth to my little girl Scarlett Marie, 5th July 2011 x

Awh Congrats!!
If I have a baby girl I'm naming her Scarlett Nichole :)


----------



## Shannyxox

Hey :) My little boy is due August 13th! :blue: :flow:


----------



## AROluvsJMP

Hey my little boy is due on December 17th :)


----------



## Chrissy7411

I had my son Jace-Noah Christopher July 1st 2011! :)


----------



## kimmy04

I gave birth to my son Kayden Tyler on July 4th at 9 days overdue. He weighed 8lbs 4oz and I managed to do it naturally :)


----------



## lilashwee

im having a baby girl on 25th of november x


----------



## oOskittlesOo

kimmy04 said:


> I gave birth to my son Kayden Tyler on July 4th at 9 days overdue. He weighed 8lbs 4oz and I managed to do it naturally :)

Oh my gosh congratulations on a 4th of July baby and with no meds :happydance:


----------



## rozzikaye

July 16th
team blue :D


----------



## Sarahhh92

1st decemember :)
finding out if its a blue or pink bump on thursday, so excited :D


----------



## Leopard

My little girl is due 19th November


----------



## Lexilove

Ruby Allison Summer born July 13th 2011 5 pounds 8 ounces 19 inches at 33+7


----------



## SapphireCrush

I am due Jan 26th 2012 :)


----------



## teenmommy7803

Due with my beautiful LO December 18th 2011 <3


----------



## jemmie1994

Due 1st March 2012 =)


----------



## Fruitymeli

due january 30th :)


----------



## zerolivia

Cayden Renee (a girl) going to be born Jan 15 2012 :)


----------



## xSarahM

zerolivia said:


> Cayden Renee (a girl) going to be born Jan 15 2012 :)


Woah! Thats early to find out the gender!


----------



## syntaxerror

xSarahM said:


> zerolivia said:
> 
> 
> Cayden Renee (a girl) going to be born Jan 15 2012 :)
> 
> 
> Woah! Thats early to find out the gender!Click to expand...

Agreed. :haha:


----------



## char2512

Im due with my munchkin on christmas day! :)


----------



## blondi

due date : december 27 
team blue
name,, still dont know :)


----------



## Jasmyne14

due date : 31st december 
not sure what team will find out aug 17th 
not sure what i will name my baby


----------



## Itsagirl61211

Baby girl Haley Reese born on June 12, 2011.


----------



## seraphina

Hi I'm Seraphina I'm due october 8th and am team green xxx


----------



## neonpolkadots

Just a quick update :)
I'm officially team :pink: and Zoey-Lynn Louise will be due on December 11th. :happydance:


----------



## Gee123

Hey :) 
I'm due on the 30th of November but i don't know gender yet, should find out today at my scan, fingers crossed LO doesn't roll over and curl up like last time!
Team green...for now!
xx


----------



## Gee123

Changed to team blue! :)


----------



## Lucy22

Gee123 said:


> Changed to team blue! :)

Congratulations on Team Blue :blue: :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

:shock: 2012 babies here already!!!? Wishing everyone pregnant a H&H rest of their pregnancies! Enjoy it!! I miss it :( and I've done it twice already :haha:


----------



## syntaxerror

I know! Someone said...I think March 2012 the other day and I had a holy crap, really?! moment. I still have days when I'm convinced I'm barely pregnant; he's still blueberry sized, everyone else is more pregnant than me and I'm just getting fat and lazy (okay, well, I am) and that big moving thing is just my tummy being weird.

How are people already getting due dates for March of NEXT YEAR? Eek!


----------



## Kaisma

My LO is due 5th February 2012! :flower: So no gender yet!


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Hey, could you put me down for March 13th 2012, not completely sure yet though, will probably change :haha: Don't know the sex yet.


----------



## Lotus Flower

March 8th 2012! sex is unknown at the moment :)


----------



## syntaxerror

Can't believe we're already to March of next year babies...


----------



## tasha41

oox_tasha_xoo said:


> tasha41 you wereee on here when i was pregnant with my son! can you remember me? you posted on my wall thingy too! have you thought about having any more? xx

We'd really like to, it's just waiting on the right time. Since we had our daughter, I've nearly completed college, we bought a house and have a mortgage now, we're both working- OH is doing well at his job, I just got a promotion at mine and want one more before I get pregnant lol... and we want to get married before our next one, figure out a 5 year plan sorta thing.. because in the next 5 years I want to get married, have a baby, and move lol!


----------



## mommie2be

January 4th ! Team Blue ! :blue:


----------



## PinkyPonk

I had my baby girl Constance on 19th July 2011 6lb13.5oz :D


----------



## emz_x

Ethan was born on 18th July weighing 5lbs 14 oz.


----------



## TatumsMommy

December 8th is my due date:) Expecting a little boy named Tatum :D


----------



## MummyChar

Due on August 4th with a little girl :)


----------



## beanzz

17th March! dont know yet, hoping for a boy though ;)


----------



## laylaleah

I'm due on December 29th! Not sure what I'm having but I should find out in just a couple days. First I wanted a girl, then a boy, now I don't care. I just want my baby to be healthy and happy :).


----------



## prettyGIRL_

January 20th...I have a feeling its a boy (i hope so) :blue: ...but as long as its healthy im happy!


----------



## smiget11

had my baby :) july 27th 4lbs 10oz Tyson Isaiah Bernard Smid


----------



## krys

I had my daughter July 30, 2011. 6lb 13oz :cloud9:


----------



## babymom18

September 23rd!!
:)


----------



## babymom18

* Baby girl


----------



## neonpolkadots

Silly doctors! lol My baby girl is due December 6th :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

smiget11 said:


> had my baby :) july 27th 4lbs 10oz Tyson Isaiah Bernard Smid

Oh my gosh! He was tiny.


----------



## MoonLove

I had my baby girl, Heidi on the 8th August weighing 7lbs 14oz :cloud9:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

:D i had Christian-James on the 13th of August he was 7lbs 8oz


----------



## newmommy13

Due Date is December 23, 2011 
scan said girl =)


----------



## Jasmyne14

I found out today I'm having a baby boy that is due 31st december 11.


----------



## jemmie1994

my due date been changed is now 28th febuary


----------



## Miss_Quirky

My due date is April 1st :) Not sure if it's a boy or girl yet.


----------



## ashleypauline

my due date is april 9th =] don't know what it is yet =]


----------



## Lucy22

ashleypauline said:


> my due date is april 9th =] don't know what it is yet =]

So weird to think my LO will be 7months old before your LO will even be born! :huh:

:haha:


----------



## xx_Holli_xx

hello :) i need to make a change on mine im due december 24th and team pink:)


----------



## Ashleii15

My baby is due November 19th, 2011.


----------



## YoungMummi17

My baby girl is due on September 18th 2011. in 4 weeks time! 

^^ oh LOL i completely forgot i posted this and then posted another one on the next page! :dohh:


----------



## SabrinaB

due january 3rd with a little girl! :)


----------



## AmberS

heya :) October 25th :blue:


----------



## Ashleii15

November 19th, 2011 !!


----------



## x0xo.xo

February 11 2012! Still team yellow for a couple more weeks :yellow:


----------



## daydreamerx

UPDATE :D DECEMBER 8TH - TEAM :blue: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## cwoodbaby

October 23rd with a little girl!


----------



## lostinhyrule

April 9th.
team yellow 100%. <3


----------



## YoungMummi17

September 18th 2011  Team pink!


----------



## lostinhyrule

YoungMummi17 said:


> September 18th 2011  Team pink!

your belly is so awesome. ha, your so cute pregnant!


----------



## YoungMummi17

lostinhyrule said:


> YoungMummi17 said:
> 
> 
> September 18th 2011  Team pink!
> 
> your belly is so awesome. ha, your so cute pregnant!Click to expand...

Awh, thankyou lovely :flower:


----------



## lydia

im 15+4 weeks and due on the 18th of feburary 2012! x


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

UPDATE:- Dec 5th Team Blue


----------



## Clairex20

due april 27th sooo long to go! :( but im sooo excited! :)







https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta5211.aspx


----------



## Clairex20

and mum2be that 3d scan is amazing! i want one! x







https://global.thebump.com/tickers/tta5211.aspx


----------



## missZOEEx

Heey, 
not sure if your still updating - but I had my baby boy, Isaac Alexander! he was originally due on the 29th of August but he was born on the 23rd - one week early! via emergency c-section. He weighed in at exactly 8lbs. and was 51cm long. :) 
x


----------



## savvaharte

Good luck girls
stay strong


----------



## Shelbs

I haven't put mine up here yet! I'm due on March 28th!


----------



## NewMommy17

Shelbs said:


> I haven't put mine up here yet! I'm due on March 28th!


My sister Birthday is your duedate congrats :happydance:


----------



## NewMommy17

December 19th is my confirmed due date im 26 weeks my ticker is 4 days ahead because at gender the scan the technician told me im 4 days further in gestational age which means December 15th is the real due date im going by for countdown =)


----------



## HarlaHorse

Due tomorrow, oh yeah! :happydance:


----------



## KittieB

I'm 9 weeks, due April 12th :) Although I expect this date will change after my first scan!


----------



## Abzandbump

due 9th December with a little boy :)


----------



## Sara93x

.


----------



## xxchloexx

Hi all im 14 weeks and 3 days im due the 11th of March 2012 :) cant wait :happydance:


----------



## syntaxerror

We had Cael on the 13th :)


----------



## tryin4baby

im due may 8th :)


----------



## Shaunagh

I'm expecting my little Wabbit on March 31st 2012 :flow:


----------



## tasha41

Wooo got caught up on my updates tonight girls.. it always shocks me when I start getting into April/May due dates, my LO will be 3 before some of yours are here :shock:


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Just realised I haven't updated, my due date has changed to the 10th March 2012. :flow:


----------



## qwerry

Im due 27th of Feb, i'll be back with my gender in a few weeks (well maybe if i find out :haha:) xx


----------



## Shansam

*My bump has turned blue 
So thats due 26th January with a baby boy*


----------



## mumtobeellie

I should be due around 24th May 2012, however there is a little conspiracy of how long I actually am, either 5 weeks or two months :o x


----------



## Elizax

Mines turned blue, due feb 10th :flower:


----------



## seraphina

Hi I'm Seraphina and I was due October 8th. I gave birth to my daughter Matilda-Ariella on September 20th and she weighed 4lb 3oz xxx


----------



## chloesnowie10

congrats :D


----------



## x0xo.xo

UPDATE! my bump has turned blue!! :blue: :cloud9:


----------



## samisshort

My bump is due March 27th :flower:

EDIT: My bump turned :blue: November 7th :cloud9:


----------



## jcarriker

Due Feb 5th with a little boy.


----------



## Supermanda

I am new to BnB. : ) I am due April 11,2012.


----------



## abnala

ellie-mae ishbell deacon born 25th sept 2011 weighing 7lb 2oz at 6:40am
original dd: 15/9/11


----------



## simplyshell

Im due on june 11th 2012 
which is my birthday


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Update still due 5th Dec and I'm now team :blue:


----------



## bbyno1

Im due 5th March:)


----------



## jemmie1994

found out my bump is a little girl :pink:


----------



## wasey

Summer-Rose Imogen was born 28th July 7lbs 11oz :D


----------



## LeahLou

I'm due November 26th TEAM PINK! 
But, it looks like she'll be an October baby. She doesn't want to stay put :/


----------



## mybbyboo

20 weeks today! half way there due Feb 27th. with a little boy!!


----------



## xXHollyXx

sorry i am late, i actualy forgot all about this site untill today.

My little girl was born 9th July at 1:38am and weighed 6lbs 4 after a long, long labour


----------



## xXHollyXx

xXHollyXx said:


> sorry i am late, i actualy forgot all about this site untill today.
> 
> My little girl was born 9th July at 1:38am and weighed 6lbs 4 after a long, long labour

forgot to say her name, She is called Emlyn


----------



## Ashleii15

Update* Due November 18th with a little boy!


----------



## JLJH

7th December with a little boy :D


----------



## Teenmomma

June 10th :)


----------



## beanzz

My due date changed when i had my scan. Im now due 14th march yay :happydance: 
He or she probs wont show til like 2 weeks after anyway but at least Im a few days sooner!!!


----------



## Amber4

beanzz said:


> My due date changed when i had my scan. Im now due 14th march yay :happydance:
> He or she probs wont show til like 2 weeks after anyway but at least Im a few days sooner!!!

Were due the same day :happydance:


----------



## Taylor21

I'm due 13th January :)


----------



## A.Laodeacea.M

Im Pink now :DDD


----------



## A.Laodeacea.M

also i got a new due date of the 25th of january :D


----------



## MummiieVyse_X

1 - Baby Girl Expected 1/3/2012 - Lilly-May Rose <3:kiss:


----------



## rachie2011

i'm due on the 27th of february with a little girl! :D :pink:


----------



## Megananna

March 22
team... GREEN


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

At the moment I'm due 30th March... 

Although this is the 3rd EDD I've been given lol :dohh:
When people ask I just say sometime at the end of March.. and then they think I dont know :blush:


----------



## DaisyM

Due 22nd of January, though they may come early! Hoping not as don't want them to share their birthday with Xmas/New Year.


----------



## KiwiMOM

My LMP would give me an EDD of the 9th of April, so officially I go by that so if (please no) I go overdue I can be safe for home birth for longer :haha: but in my mind I'm due on the 6th because I'm not 100% regular and that is where I measured at my first scan (6 weeks) and that way I still become +1week on the same day.


----------



## Kaisma

Update : Im having a girl!!!


----------



## Shaunagh

My little Princess is due on March 31st :cloud9:


----------



## mommytobe2012

June 14th!


----------



## beanzz

Im due 14th march! 

Only a week til i know the sex :D


----------



## qwerry

UPDATE : I'm having a little girl :flow:


----------



## MichelleDawn

I had a baby girl, Farrah Love in 2008 :)


----------



## WeCanDream

.


----------



## Robynx

Find out what i'm having 7th December, due 24th April :D


----------



## loveme_x

Find out what im having November 18th ! Due date March 12, 2012 !


----------



## Michelle_Can7

That is too cool!

June 23 
team idk yet.


----------



## Leopard

Reposting for the heck of it.
LO is currently weighing 6lb7oz due in 8 days! :pink:
Hell yeahs :D


----------



## xgem27x

I know I'm gonna seem mad right now lol but...

In the 2010 section, on 17th June it says mommyoftwins had her twin girls, but she was a fake, that was found out like over a year ago lol

But anyways... I am not fake and I did have my twin boys on the 17th June :smug:

Even though they were due for 8th August haha! :dohh:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

xgem27x said:


> In the 2010 section, on 17th June it says mommyoftwins had her twin girls, but she was a fake, that was found out like over a year ago lol

Why would someone make up that there pregnant :shrug: people these days :dohh:


----------



## xgem27x

x.Mum2B.x said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> In the 2010 section, on 17th June it says mommyoftwins had her twin girls, but she was a fake, that was found out like over a year ago lol
> 
> Why would someone make up that there pregnant :shrug: people these days :dohh:Click to expand...

I dont understand it either hun, but there are a lot of fakes that come on here for some reason, I think it is mainly attention seekers

I always report if I suspect something, because I find it a bit creepy, they could be anyone you know xx


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

xgem27x said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> In the 2010 section, on 17th June it says mommyoftwins had her twin girls, but she was a fake, that was found out like over a year ago lol
> 
> Why would someone make up that there pregnant :shrug: people these days :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont understand it either hun, but there are a lot of fakes that come on here for some reason, I think it is mainly attention seekers
> 
> I always report if I suspect something, because I find it a bit creepy, they could be anyone you know xxClick to expand...

Yea that's defo creepy hope we don't have any atm


----------



## Elizax

There's always 1 or 2 lurking around somewhere, some people must have boring lives :haha:


----------



## xgem27x

x.Mum2B.x said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> In the 2010 section, on 17th June it says mommyoftwins had her twin girls, but she was a fake, that was found out like over a year ago lol
> 
> Why would someone make up that there pregnant :shrug: people these days :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont understand it either hun, but there are a lot of fakes that come on here for some reason, I think it is mainly attention seekers
> 
> I always report if I suspect something, because I find it a bit creepy, they could be anyone you know xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea that's defo creepy hope we don't have any atmClick to expand...

Not gonna lie, we probably do, its easier to lie about being pregnant, and then people fake miscarriages (which personally I think is just sick!) but its a lot harder to lie about having kids, because people want to see pics

The mommyoftwins person would post pics up of her "twins" but never of them together, so people got suspicious and then she got found out shortly after

I think its horrible that they use a picture of someone elses baby to cover up their lies

Fakes always seem to slip up one way or another though, like they forget their stories, so get caught out, just keep an eye out for anyone whose stories dont quite add up, because Ive seen loads of fakes on BnB xx


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

xgem27x said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> In the 2010 section, on 17th June it says mommyoftwins had her twin girls, but she was a fake, that was found out like over a year ago lol
> 
> Why would someone make up that there pregnant :shrug: people these days :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont understand it either hun, but there are a lot of fakes that come on here for some reason, I think it is mainly attention seekers
> 
> I always report if I suspect something, because I find it a bit creepy, they could be anyone you know xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea that's defo creepy hope we don't have any atmClick to expand...
> 
> Not gonna lie, we probably do, its easier to lie about being pregnant, and then people fake miscarriages (which personally I think is just sick!) but its a lot harder to lie about having kids, because people want to see pics
> 
> The mommyoftwins person would post pics up of her "twins" but never of them together, so people got suspicious and then she got found out shortly after
> 
> I think its horrible that they use a picture of someone elses baby to cover up their lies
> 
> Fakes always seem to slip up one way or another though, like they forget their stories, so get caught out, just keep an eye out for anyone whose stories dont quite add up, because Ive seen loads of fakes on BnB xxClick to expand...

I'll be sure to look out for these fakes & how dare she use someone elses piks people like that really annoy me


----------



## xgem27x

x.Mum2B.x said:


> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> In the 2010 section, on 17th June it says mommyoftwins had her twin girls, but she was a fake, that was found out like over a year ago lol
> 
> Why would someone make up that there pregnant :shrug: people these days :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont understand it either hun, but there are a lot of fakes that come on here for some reason, I think it is mainly attention seekers
> 
> I always report if I suspect something, because I find it a bit creepy, they could be anyone you know xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea that's defo creepy hope we don't have any atmClick to expand...
> 
> Not gonna lie, we probably do, its easier to lie about being pregnant, and then people fake miscarriages (which personally I think is just sick!) but its a lot harder to lie about having kids, because people want to see pics
> 
> The mommyoftwins person would post pics up of her "twins" but never of them together, so people got suspicious and then she got found out shortly after
> 
> I think its horrible that they use a picture of someone elses baby to cover up their lies
> 
> Fakes always seem to slip up one way or another though, like they forget their stories, so get caught out, just keep an eye out for anyone whose stories dont quite add up, because Ive seen loads of fakes on BnB xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll be sure to look out for these fakes & how dare she use someone elses piks people like that really annoy meClick to expand...

I know, the admin are good at finding them out though if enough people report it, so dont worry

Just realised your name is Gemma too... same as me! :D xxx


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

xgem27x said:


> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> x.Mum2B.x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xgem27x said:
> 
> 
> In the 2010 section, on 17th June it says mommyoftwins had her twin girls, but she was a fake, that was found out like over a year ago lol
> 
> Why would someone make up that there pregnant :shrug: people these days :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I dont understand it either hun, but there are a lot of fakes that come on here for some reason, I think it is mainly attention seekers
> 
> I always report if I suspect something, because I find it a bit creepy, they could be anyone you know xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yea that's defo creepy hope we don't have any atmClick to expand...
> 
> Not gonna lie, we probably do, its easier to lie about being pregnant, and then people fake miscarriages (which personally I think is just sick!) but its a lot harder to lie about having kids, because people want to see pics
> 
> The mommyoftwins person would post pics up of her "twins" but never of them together, so people got suspicious and then she got found out shortly after
> 
> I think its horrible that they use a picture of someone elses baby to cover up their lies
> 
> Fakes always seem to slip up one way or another though, like they forget their stories, so get caught out, just keep an eye out for anyone whose stories dont quite add up, because Ive seen loads of fakes on BnB xxClick to expand...
> 
> I'll be sure to look out for these fakes & how dare she use someone elses piks people like that really annoy me Click to expand...
> 
> I know, the admin are good at finding them out though if enough people report it, so dont worry
> 
> Just realised your name is Gemma too... same as me! :D xxxClick to expand...

O that's good then & oo yh didn't even realise


----------



## beanzz

My due date is the 14th not the 17th :wacko:


& my bump is blue! :)


----------



## EffyKat

Due March 24th with another boy


----------



## calwol456

7th may 2012
Blue plz


----------



## zlrckbdp

February 27th 
Yellow Bump!


----------



## lalacrl

jayden born August 21st weighing 7 pounds 12 oz


----------



## LeahLou

Baby Emilia Elise was born November 13, 2011 at 10:55pm :D


----------



## freckles1117

Hi!:) new here, due on April 19th 2012 :)
Expecting a little guy&#57430;


----------



## lilroo01

Im due 26th june but havnt had scan yet till 12th dec x


----------



## yesiamyoung

hi, can i be added please?
i'm due on the 14th of july 2012, meaning i don't know the sex yet.


----------



## Eccleston2011

Hey Im due on May 7th 2012! I will know on christmas the gender!


----------



## 16mommy2b

Baby boy due Dec.28:blue:


----------



## x.Mum2B.x

Kyreece-Jayden Born 23/11/11 :blue:


----------



## kimmie26

my due date is february 26 2012. first time mom. im only 16...


----------



## firstimemom19

i'm due july 20th :) team green! lol


----------



## GirlRacer

I'm due on 16/5/2012 and had our gender scan today and found out we're on team :blue: having a little boy :D x


----------



## xXerinXx

My boo bear is here!
Cadence Evelyn was born on November 30th, 2011. She weighed 7 pounds, 2 ounces.


----------



## Kailie92

I'm due August 2nd 2012 :)


----------



## MarchMommy09

Just joined babyandbump tonight. Im 18 and expecting my first little girl due March 9th


----------



## Leopard

Welcome to BnB, I'm sure you'll enjoy yourself here! I'm 17 and have a 3 week old, but I still lurk the pregnancy forums :)


----------



## Felicity96

Im due may the 30th 2012 dunno my babay sex till jaunary


----------



## tasha41

Updated!


----------



## jay004

I'd like to join up! I'm due may 13th :)


----------



## blamesydney

I am due April 17th, and It shall be a little girl. :flower:


----------



## lil_mama_415

Im 19 due June 29th 2012 with a miracle baby i wasnt suppose to be able to have kids


----------



## babycakes16

official EDD- 22nd june 2012 :flow:


----------



## Mickey1994

I'm due July 5, 2012. Team :yellow: for now.


----------



## emmylou92

hey, my edd is 26.04.12 with a :pink: bump


----------



## neonpolkadots

Had my little girl 13 December 2011 
:happydance:
Zoey Lynn|9:23am|7lbs 4oz :cloud9:


----------



## BabyMaybePlz

:) Congrats!!!!! :)


----------



## Lilbudleofjoy

I may not be a teen mom anymore since i am 21 but im due March 19th and i know how it feels cause i helped my sister and she was a teen mom to her now 5 year old and now she has 3 year old too and she is 24 now she have her older at 19 but im also loooking for friends around the same due date as me too :)


----------



## mayb_baby

Lol Ok umm Michael Okane 24th December 2010 7lb lI think I have been missed a few times:haha:


----------



## Lilbudleofjoy

Im due March 19th 2012


----------



## comet555

im due august 16th 2012!


----------



## Rigi.kun

Am I allowed if I'll be 20 in May and bubz will be born 19th June 2012?


----------



## JJandPix

22nd May :) Sex I've yet to find out.


----------



## nickyc230891

My baby girl Christina may was born 14 December weighing 7lbs 4 oz xx


----------



## MrSweetz

_March 11th 2012 
Team Blue 
Mr Sweetz :] _


----------



## B l i n k

I'm due 25th Feb - but jeeeeez time is goin' slow!


----------



## EmmaBozner_x

I'm due 4th August, 10 weeks preg :) so excited xxxx


----------



## BrytniJo

I'm due April 9th. And am an unconvinced Team Blue. :)


----------



## MumToBe2012

I'm due 19th June :)


----------



## UniqueBeauty

_Due May 26th _


----------



## daydreamerx

finlay arrived December 18th at 8.14pm 9lb 2oz :baby:


----------



## ChiiBaby

ChiiBaby Due 19th july :) finding sex out at 20 weeks x


----------



## 060509.x

Due April 17th! Team :pink: :)


----------



## teen.mommy

January 22nd 2012 team blue! :D


----------



## Shanon

Due 8/5/12 w/ baby #1<3
Currently 11+2
Don't know which team I'm on, yet :p. Hopefully I can find out, ASAP! Hoping for a boy but will be happy, either way :). Congrats to every1 on here!:flower:


----------



## Shanon

Oh & I'll def. update, when Ik the gender!


----------



## comet555

well i went to the dr and my actual due date is the 23rd of august not the 16th.


----------



## erinlena

baby #2 due the 16th of september! it'll be awhile before i know the gender though lol =)


----------



## Bigdreamer10

Hi everyone!
I'm 17wks and due June 24th. I won't know the sex til Feb 8th, I'll keep you updated!


----------



## 16mommy2b

my Baby Isaac Anthony born Jan.4/11 !!!:baby:


----------



## mayb_baby

Can Michael go in 24th December 2010 7lbs :)


----------



## octosquishy

Hi, my due date is March 10th, and it's a boy :) Isiah Don Ragan :)


----------



## ilysilly

My baby girl Zoe is due 05/30/12.


----------



## Mini Monster

Im due 19th June..Find out on the 31st January what im having :) x


----------



## Lil_Moma

September 22nd is my due date
Sex unknown So far...
Other information not yet available.


----------



## NoelyVanessa

I am expecting a beautiful baby boy April 24th.
His name will be Darius C. Junior  :happydance:


----------



## Simpleemisty

I just found out! Due October 3rd and obviously don't know the sex yet! :)


----------



## Lil_Moma

NoelyVanessa said:


> I am expecting a beautiful baby boy April 24th.
> His name will be Darius C. Junior  :happydance:

Due on my birthday :)


----------



## jamies girl

im 2nd of august and still yet to find out whether im team pink or blue!! :D xx


----------



## fl00b

29th June - team blue!! :D


----------



## Jennaxo

Due June 21st, team blue :)


----------



## Mistylee

I'm due June 9th with a little boy named Elijah Duff.


----------



## Emma11511

Due August 13th! Should find out the sex on the 27th March :)


----------



## MarissaFaith

Due June 29th, TEAM BLUE :)


----------



## MarissaFaith

June 29


----------



## Crawshaw

16th August


----------



## Abby_

29th April with a boy. :)


----------



## 17thy

Just thought i'd update (although its only a few days off) my official due date is September 21, 2012 :flower:


----------



## Mickey1994

I'm expecting a boy due July 5th.


----------



## babyboosmummy

17th August! havent found out yet, but im going to in april :) x


----------



## tasha41

I can't update this thread -- broke my wrist and arm on my dominant hand so it takes me forever to type with just the left.


----------



## Eccleston2011

Im having a girl!


----------



## Linzi_x

we're expecting a baby girl on the 15th july 2012 :)


----------



## SusannLynnn

Expecting :yellow: on August 31, 2012. 

But I do plan on finding out if its a boy or girl :D


----------



## KelseyRose05

Blake Alexander is due May 06 2012


----------



## InFortheNine

I'm due September 5th! :cloud9:


----------



## Droplette

26 august!
won't know the gender until 25 march. will let you know then!


----------



## lil_mama_415

Due June 29th with Annalise Mae


----------



## Jessy16

I'm due September 22


----------



## taybaby925

Due August 20th, with a little boy :)


----------



## LittleAngel_x

i am due on the 7th November


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm due on the 22nd november :)


----------



## x__Hannah__x

Leah Jade Warwicker was born 11th March 2012 at 12:56am weighing 6lb 15oz :flow:


----------



## Shantiee

Due date 24th July 2012.

#TeamPINK:cloud9:


----------



## irmastar

Due July, 25th with a Girl


----------



## pinkribbon

I'm due Nov 22nd :)


----------



## MarissaFaith

Due June 29th :blue:


----------



## beanzz

Oakley Benjamin was born 24th March <3


----------



## lovemybabaa

due 16th aprill 2012 with a little boy called max :D x


----------



## Lacuna

Due 10th October. :yellow:


----------



## X__Kimberly

An I never posted here

Jayden was born Feb 11 2012 :).


----------



## _lilmommy_

August 19! baby girl


----------



## HellBunny

I'm due May 27th :blue:


----------



## katiefx

I'm due November 12th :)


----------



## KelseyRose05

Posted it on here a while ago but still not on the list. Blake is due May 06 2012 (Boy lol)


----------



## edgybeautyx

Just found out i am pregnant. 5 weeks 6 days today i'll be 6 weeks tomorrow. so far my due date is December 2nd 2012


----------



## charlene09

due sep 21st with a boy cabhan patrick lyons xxx


----------



## charlene09

neonpolkadots said:


> Had my little girl 13 December 2011
> :happydance:
> Zoey Lynn|9:23am|7lbs 4oz :cloud9:

I had a little boy on the 13th december 2010 weighing 7lb 4oz, weird!


----------



## MommaAlexis

Due August 28th, team pink!!


----------



## tasha41

tasha41 said:


> I can't update this thread -- broke my wrist and arm on my dominant hand so it takes me forever to type with just the left.

Still cannot update thread, sorry ladies it's a lot of work even with both hands, even harder to be accurate with just my left. I dislocated my wrist and broke my arm on my right hand and had surgery to fix it... still can't use my right hand


----------



## charlene09

tasha41 said:


> tasha41 said:
> 
> 
> I can't update this thread -- broke my wrist and arm on my dominant hand so it takes me forever to type with just the left.
> 
> Still cannot update thread, sorry ladies it's a lot of work even with both hands, even harder to be accurate with just my left. I dislocated my wrist and broke my arm on my right hand and had surgery to fix it... still can't use my right handClick to expand...

Hope it gets better soon x


----------



## galasriniel13

I am due Nov 3, Team Yellow!!


----------



## LarLar

Hope your wrist and arm is better soon :)

My little one is due on the 10th of October. :flow:


----------



## Kaaatie

November the 1st :)


----------



## MUM0FTW0

Due June 29th with a boy:flower:


----------



## angellove12

Could I get added to this? Im due 13th september with a little boy :)


----------



## mummy2two1993

I just registred! 
I have a boy Alex that was born on 2009. 28/11/2009 at 11.49. weight 6.8 ilbs
And i have another boy that was worn on 2011. 13/11/2011 at 12.17 weight 7.7 ilbs
dono should they go up there too im just making sure just in case.. ;)


----------



## EloiseAndBump

I'm due the 14th of july with a little girl who i'm calling Amelia :)


----------



## Lil_Moma

Team blue due September 22


----------



## ItSaGiRlWoOoO

Im due August 6th Pink :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Due with #2 9th of Jan 2013 :D


----------



## mlmcguire

I'm having a girl named Allison, & I'm due June 14th.


----------



## MommaAlexis

Is your hand any better yet ?


----------



## PinkCupcake

Can you add me please? :) i'm due 20th December xxx


----------



## Lilbudleofjoy

Had my son March 12th


----------



## lovemybabaa

had my son aprill 29th :)


----------



## tasha41

MommaAlexis said:


> Is your hand any better yet ?

No it's still in pretty rough shape, physio 3x a week, on like week 14 or 15 off of work, looking at another surgery this fall probably, arm healed but my wrist is just not working well at all.

Going to update a page or so per day on this... still looking if anyone wants to take it over!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

tasha41 said:


> MommaAlexis said:
> 
> 
> Is your hand any better yet ?
> 
> No it's still in pretty rough shape, physio 3x a week, on like week 14 or 15 off of work, looking at another surgery this fall probably, arm healed but my wrist is just not working well at all.
> 
> Going to update a page or so per day on this... still looking if anyone wants to take it over!Click to expand...

I can do it if you would like Tasha :) but just to let you know we are looking at moving in September so will probably have a couple of weeks that i wont be able to update at the start of September!


----------



## tasha41

Just think on it a couple days and if you're still in I will bring it up to Vickie or Wobbles to switch it <3


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Ok :D but i wont change my mind :) :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Updated to here if i have missed anyone or there are any updates or you want to be added let me know and i will update the first post :D


----------



## SusannLynnn

My son was born June 1st 2011 at 10:55pm weighing 6lbs 15ozs and 20 inches long. His name is Kristopher Caydon Rolison :)

And I'm due with :yellow: August 28th 2012  Not 100% sure on the names yet.

My name is Susan. :flow:


----------



## katiefx

I'm due November 12th :flower:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Updated to here :D


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

Hi I'm maple and expecting triplets on the 28th October xxxx


----------



## ClairAye

Left it a bit late but I'm Clair and due on the 26th May :yellow: :flower:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Updated for you guys :D


----------



## blamesydney

I'm Sydney, and Scarlet Raine Elizabeth Parker was born April 10th at 5:09pm weighing 8 pounds, 1 ounce, and 19". :flower:


----------



## Anaconda

I'm Angela :wave: and I'm due September 28th 2012. A fall baby!! Yay! As per the gender, baby keeps being stubborn by not letting us see very clearly, but I've had 2 people say possibly a girl (fingers crossed!)


----------



## DuckyDucky

I'm Lucy, due October 25 with a little girl ^-^


----------



## Charlottec

Hi i'm Charlotte! :) Had my 12 week scan yesterday and found out i was 13 weeks and 4 days so due 29th November. So excited but nervous too!


----------



## Bundle of joy

January 29th due date!... Xxx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Updated to here :D


----------



## KelseyRose05

I'm Kelsey and Blake Alexander Wolter was born May 09 2012 at 4:16pm weighing 8 pounds 4 ounces and 20 inches long! :flow:


----------



## ClairAye

My son Jason Leslie was born on 27th May weighing 8lb 2oz :D


----------



## ZombieQueen

I'm due June 12th, expecting a little girl (hopefully I'll be updating with her birth very soon here lol)


----------



## creolechica3

I am due June 30 I am on team pink cant wait to meet her


----------



## MapleZoeSyrup

Update: I'm maple expecting triplets on the 28th October we are having 2 :blue: and a :pink: xxxx


----------



## mommy_tobe_19

My names Kimberly, & I'm due January 10th :)) :hugs: :baby:


----------



## mercedese

I'm Mercedes & I'm due February 11!:happydance::baby:


----------



## MummyLaura93

I'm Laura, 18 and due 19th August with a boy :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated to here *


----------



## MissJayy

I am due on September 7, 2012 with a boy :)


----------



## Sarah1508

Due August 20th (5 days after my 19th) Can't wait too meet my wee man :baby: <3


----------



## Sarah1508

ClairAye said:


> My son Jason Leslie was born on 27th May weighing 8lb 2oz :D

Love your new photo of Jason in your sig, he's absolutely adorable! You must be so proud Mummy! :flower: x


----------



## ClairAye

Sarah1508 said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> My son Jason Leslie was born on 27th May weighing 8lb 2oz :D
> 
> Love your new photo of Jason in your sig, he's absolutely adorable! You must be so proud Mummy! :flower: xClick to expand...

Haha thank you :haha:
Can't lie - even though every one says it I'm the proudest (I don't even think that's a word.. :dohh:) mummy ever! :flower: x


----------



## katiefx

Just wanted to update that I'm team blue! :blue: :happydance:


----------



## Mickey1994

I'm due July 5th with a little boy.


----------



## ZombieQueen

My little girl Ellowyn Harumi was born June 22nd weighing 7lbs 4ozs :cloud9:


----------



## harmonylain

I'm due sept. 10th with my baby girl :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated to here * good luck to everyone who is due soon :hugs:


----------



## babygiirlxo

Due October 14th, little girl :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated to here *


----------



## HenleysMummy

im due on August 17th with a little boy :blue::cloud9: x


----------



## MrsBabyBump

heyy girls,
im 8 weeks&4days today 
EDD Feb.6.2013


----------



## AddidasBoo

im due 26th october 2012 with a little boy


----------



## Muppet

Hey, I'm due with a pink bump on 14th November!
X


----------



## Charlotte94

I'm due on 30th Jan 2013 :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated*


----------



## Mickey1994

Gabriel Owen was born on July 3rd. He weighed 6 pounds, 4 ounces.


----------



## LittleAngel_x

I'm pretty sure I've posted on here before, but I am..
Due November 8th with a little Girl. 
:pink::pink:


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm due early march, not sure what date yet! X


----------



## bbyno1

rainbows_x said:


> I'm due early march, not sure what date yet! X

Aww,so happy for you:)


----------



## LarLar

10th of October Team Blue! :) :blue:


----------



## lucy_x

im due Jan 28th!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I dont think i've posted here. I'm due Aug 29th with a little boy xx


----------



## lil lovey

I'm new here and due 7 Jan 2013


----------



## mr.90302

im a soon-to-be father.. due date is feb. 13


----------



## erinlena

due september 10th with a little boy. =) his name is Tanner Liam


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*mr.90302 so is the due date the 13th of Feb? or did you mean just Feb 2013?

UPDATED TO HERE *


----------



## mr.90302

oh sorry, i meant the 13th of February


----------



## mr.90302

wait, my mistake. its not the 13th... its actually Feb. 16th


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*All fixed *


----------



## rydersmommy

team blue august 7 baby ryder


----------



## abbey1234

I'm due December 25th 2012 :D


----------



## Emma11511

I'm having a boy, due August 13th


----------



## ranbowcupcake

i had unprotected sex todays ago already light pinkishbrown spotting and sometimes my boobs hear am ipregnet


----------



## Emma11511

Wait for your period, go to the doctors, take a test. How are we supposed to know? And for the record I highly doubt you'll be having symptoms after 2 days.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated 
Emma11511 just wanted to say that the 13th of August is my sons birthday *


----------



## Lucee

Im expecting a girl on the 25ths December '12 :cloud9:


----------



## LeahJade

18th March 2013 :)


----------



## Emma11511

I had J on the 6th :)


----------



## BabyWright

My son was due on 29th June, and he was born on 26th June :)
Jamie was 6lb12oz


----------



## LeahJade

Oops, had my scan and my due date is now the 8th march 2013. 
And im having twins (AHH)

:)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## bsd

I'm dec 25th with a boy!


----------



## teenmommy1023

My due date is April 16th


----------



## mummynummy

i dunno if i can post on here yet but i really wanna share the date and name of my baby :)
DD: 21/12/12
girl :pink:
my little girl name Kairi (japanese) Kaylee Frances Monks
XX


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## ImATeenMommy

April 15th 2013! Team yellow


----------



## Unknownstar

April 11th 2013 :)


----------



## haydenmummy

Due 24th november teem pink x


----------



## kareha

I'm due March 28, 2013.


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated to here *


----------



## lil lovey

lil lovey said:


> I'm new here and due 7 Jan 2013

With a baby:blue:boy


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*updated*


----------



## MummyLaura93

Baby Zachary born 27th August 4:00am weighing 7lbs 3oz :)
 



Attached Files:







djp.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*updated*


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Found out today i am having a GIRL :D


*UPDATED*


----------



## Cassandra1995

I have two.

First one, baby gender: girl, birthdate: March 17, 2012, baby name is Brianna and weight was 7 pounds, 10 ounces, 20.5 inches.

Second one, due date May 5, 2013


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated*


----------



## realtreebaby

I'm due January 25th and i find out on FRIDAY what i'm having. Rooting for a little girl named Brantley Paige. :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## erinlena

Had my little boy (Tanner Liam) on the 3rd a.k.a labor day lol =) he was born a 8:16am at 8lbs 12ozs and is 20 1/2 inches long =)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated*


----------



## magic93

Im due march 26 2013, anybody due around the same time?


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## meowlix

According to a due date calculator my due date is May 23, 2013!


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: my baby is due May 24th 2013 :)


----------



## meowlix

dizzy65 said:


> :hi: my baby is due May 24th 2013 :)

Wow! Our baby's could possibly be born on the same day! :D Congratulations!


----------



## TeirrahBea

Hello! My baby girl is due on the 30th December 2012 :) xx


----------



## littlemommie2

May 21st!!:)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Updated :D


----------



## lunar

October 29th, baby boy, Payton! :)


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

4th April please :) yellow bump all the way!


----------



## JessicaM123

5th of april please :)


----------



## lexiloo95

2nd of april! :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## Kathleen1994

may 7th for now may change at u/s on october 18th


----------



## Felicity96

Issac-Clark Ogg May the 5th 2012 4lb 13 oz blue xXxxxx


----------



## Eloquence

Cayleigh Jane - October 4th 2012 - 7lb 2oz - :pink: xx :flow:


----------



## MrsEngland

November 20th :D :pink:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## Anaconda

My baby girl Theodora was born on September 19th :)

I know i'm a little late, lol.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

I was due March 15, 2013 with my second daughter... unfortunately she recently passed away </3 I love you, baby Nova!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## LynseyPynsey

January 24th :D


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*updated *


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Thank you!


----------



## xAppleCider

I'm due May 1st :flower:


----------



## LarLar

Was due 10th October and had him on the 12th and he weighed 7lb 2oz :flow: xx


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## magic93

Due,March 26


----------



## NatalieBelle

Team Yellow, Due May 16 of 2013, 13 weeks 1 day.


----------



## ColorMeFamous

Im pregnant!!


----------



## lizmageeful

Due April 24th, 2013 with a baby who i will hopefully soon know the gender of!


----------



## ColorMeFamous

According to my calculations I should be due July 22, 2013 but dont quote me yet until I get my ultrasound results!! :)


----------



## tbonexx

due 3rd of February 2013
with a little pink bundle!'
so excited:happydance:
xxx


----------



## kaylamariee

Just found out I'm due June 20th 2013 :)
Don't know the gender yet considering I'm 9 weeks ! 
Will keep posted<3


----------



## MissMummy2Be

* updated *


----------



## NatalieBelle

due May 16, 3013


----------



## emilyrlove94

Due April the 18th, find out the sex on Thursday :)


----------



## haydenmummy

Had my lil girl yesterday on the 23rd november weighing a tiny 6lb her names Aleia xx


----------



## ClairAye

haydenmummy said:


> Had my lil girl yesterday on the 23rd november weighing a tiny 6lb her names Aleia xx

Congrats! :D x


----------



## littlemommy

ColorMeFamous said:


> According to my calculations I should be due July 22, 2013 but dont quote me yet until I get my ultrasound results!! :)

That was my due date but in 2012! She was born on july 18 2012 though!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Went to visit my midwife today, due date changed again today! May 19th now, Goodness. When I first found out I was pregnant I figured by my last period that I'd be due on the 4th of may, Then an ultrasound said I was due on the 16th of may, then the same ultra sound said I would be due on 19th of May after my midwife got all the results?  Weird, good thing I expect to be due around that time and I know its up to the the baby when he or she wants to come -__-


----------



## ClairAye

NatalieBelle said:


> Went to visit my midwife today, due date changed again today! May 19th now, Goodness. When I first found out I was pregnant I figured by my last period that I'd be due on the 4th of may, Then an ultrasound said I was due on the 16th of may, then the same ultra sound said I would be due on 19th of May after my midwife got all the results?  Weird, good thing I expect to be due around that time and I know its up to the the baby when he or she wants to come -__-

:haha: I went from 22nd May, to the 24th May and then finally the 26th May! Lol what a pain! Luckily mine were all very close together!


----------



## lizmageeful

Found out today that its a boy! wooo!


----------



## xAppleCider

I'm having a girl! Update to pink :flower:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*updated *


----------



## haydenmummy

ClairAye said:


> NatalieBelle said:
> 
> 
> Went to visit my midwife today, due date changed again today! May 19th now, Goodness. When I first found out I was pregnant I figured by my last period that I'd be due on the 4th of may, Then an ultrasound said I was due on the 16th of may, then the same ultra sound said I would be due on 19th of May after my midwife got all the results?  Weird, good thing I expect to be due around that time and I know its up to the the baby when he or she wants to come -__-
> 
> :haha: I went from 22nd May, to the 24th May and then finally the 26th May! Lol what a pain! Luckily mine were all very close together!Click to expand...

Hehe like me too I went from the 26th november to the 22nd then to the 24th and had her 23rd haha xx


----------



## KitaaAndBump

*Hey*
I'm due *13th of February* :)
We're *Team blue!*


----------



## YoungMa

I'm 11 weeks and 4 days. 
It seems like forever til I get to meet my baby
I'm due on June 26th 2013  can't wait.


----------



## BabyMa2O13

August 23<3


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*updated *


----------



## xVAP

Due July 7th :)


----------



## angellove12

Could you add my son please. Dontae Lee born 27/09/12. 8lbs4oz


----------



## kaylamariee

Due June 20th 2013 <3


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## jrwifey18

Hi my name is Marie and my baby girl was due November 24th but was delivered by csection December 7th weighing 3.7kilos


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## stephylkh

Hi, im due 20th June :)


----------



## esillence

My baby girl was due 5th October 2012. I miscarried but could you put her on here anyway? thanks :)


----------



## esillence

Oh and also her name was Bella Rose :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## divershona

I'm due 10th July :) but have a scheduled c-section on the 3rd July


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *
divershona i put you under the 10th but will happily change it if you wish :)


----------



## divershona

10th is fine :) if i go into labour before my c-section then i'll be having an emergency section instead so the 3rd isn't really a definite date anyways :)


----------



## katrkels11

Veronica Elizabeth Marie was due 12/12/12 and born on 12/19/12


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## lizmageeful

Bump is apparently actually pink. gender scan was wrong.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Having a sweet baby boy


----------



## Court and bub

Baby is due on the 28th of June and is a boy


----------



## MrsEngland

Matilda Diane Aubree born on 16th november 2012 at 7lbs9oz :thumbup: should of updated ages ago :blush:


----------



## ClairAye

I know this is really picky but can I get my LO's weight changed to 8lb 3oz and his middle name removed please? :dohh:

May 2012 baby Jason Leslie :thumbup:


----------



## 060509.x

Can my LO be added? 

Her name is Alice and she was born 12th April 2012 and she weighed 7lbs 6oz :)


----------



## teenmommy15

Im due June 18 with a baby girl


----------



## divershona

could you update mine to be a boy please :)


----------



## thecurlymama

I'm due June 30th with a baby boy! <3 <3 :blue:


----------



## TeenMom15

I'm due may 16th with triplets!!!!


----------



## teenmommy15

aw that must be insane!!! all boys all girl, different genders? how old are you? btw im bethany im 15 and im due June 18 with a baby girl


----------



## cammy

I'm due sept 13th


----------



## mummytobexo

Can anyone please go and read my thread, its called help. there is a photo of my 11wk ultrasound, was wondering if anyone was to now the sex of my baby at this pint? i am 12 weeks now and go for another scan tuesday! bub is very active, always jumping around. :) :hugs:


----------



## teenmommy15

read it and guessed i would definitely say girl


----------



## magic93

So my due date is the 22nd and i am officially overdue.. Hopefully i have a birth to announce soon, if not i will be induced on the 30th.


----------



## teenmommy15

ah i pray i dont go overdue  but it just makes you look forward to everyday even more  hope you have your LO soon


----------



## magic93

Thanx hun.
I did not think I was going to pass my due date. But of course here I am overdue..annoyed..uncomfortable the list goes onnn, i jus want my LO out already!


----------



## teenmommy15

Ah you poor thing! i just want my little girl here already but im she's 12 weeks away from here due date :( i cant wait. well think about it this way if you get induced on the 30th you LO will be born the day before Easter My friend just had her little girl on St. Pattys day


----------



## magic93

The time flies by until you hit like 39 weeks lol then the days feel like weeks.
I know im hoping not, id like to be home from the hospital for easter, but i guess hes guna pick his birthday im hoping monday the 25th


----------



## teenmommy15

lol ugh that is gonna suck, im not looking forward to that Yeah you never know you could even go into labor tomorrow


----------



## magic93

LOL thanks but thats some wishful thinking


----------



## kaylamariee

Have you had any signs yet magic? Hope your lo's here soon <3


----------



## magic93

My mucous plug broke... But that was over 10 days ago and thats about it. Im getting sooo impatient now!


----------



## jozylynn896

My doctor says she may not let me go past my due date. 
I'm upset as i wantes conpletely natural. But kind of happy at the same time! I'm definatlye gonna see my boy in 2 weeks. :") 
April 10th is my due date!


----------



## magic93

Hopefully he comes before then..
I wanted a completely natural birth too, but my induction is now 4 days from now, and still no signs of labor....
Good luck Kristina, hope you get your all natural birth.


----------



## magic93

My son Quinsy Lorenzo Bobb arrived on Sat, March 30 2013 @ 3:47p.m.


----------



## lizmageeful

My daughter Sawyer Hartley Lopez was born March 29, 2013, 5 lbs 7 oz, 17.5 inches, at 6:38 pm :)


----------



## MummyMana

I've only just noticed this thread exists, and its about time I announced the arrival of Imogen Megan Harris, who was born st 36 Weeks exactly on 2nd March weighing 6lbs 3oz :) I wanted to write a birth story up but for some reason my phone won't let me start threads anymore :(


----------



## ForeverADTR

December 17th, don't know the gender just yet.

Potential girl's name: Aleah Harper

Potential Boy's name: Bentley Noah


----------



## teenmommy15

Thats my boyfriends birthday


----------



## ForeverADTR

Could you put angels on there too?

Skylar was taken to heaven on October 16, 2012. :angel:


----------



## ClairAye

Does this ever get updated any more? :shrug:


----------



## lizmageeful

MissMummy2Be's due date was in january so she probably just isnt online much anymore?


----------



## jesssika

Me- Due December 7th, 2013 :) will let you know when I know gender x


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Yellow bump turned pink (dd 4th April 2013) arrived 10th April 2013 weighing 7lb 13oz


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Yellow bump turned pink (dd 4th April 2013) arrived 10th April 2013 weighing 7lb 13oz

Congratulations!!


----------



## lizmageeful

Congrats lor!!!!


----------



## ClairAye

xx~Lor~xx said:


> Yellow bump turned pink (dd 4th April 2013) arrived 10th April 2013 weighing 7lb 13oz

Congrats, Laura! I was wondering if you'd had baby yet! :flower:


----------



## Banman

I'm due October 29th, not sure about the gender yet

Possible Names-
girl: Oakley brealyne Tschetter 
Riley brealyne Tschetter 
Boy : Hudson glen Tschetter
Or Beau glen Tschetter 
(Last name is pronounced cheddar)


----------



## teenmommy15

October 29th is my 2 year 2 month anniversary and its a couple days after my birthday October 22


----------



## magic93

Congrats LOR!!

Banman aw October 29 is my nephews bday and my greatgrandma, and mine is the 30th


----------



## KateCardwell

I'm due november 5th, still on team yellow.


----------



## IsabellaJayne

Due December 14th, still team :yellow: hoping for :pink: but will be over the moon either way :happydance:


----------



## Droplette

Due Dec. 12 2013! team yellow.


----------



## mercedese

Haven't been on in a little while. I had my baby girl February 3, 2013 at 2:47pm. She weighed 6' 14oz and was 19.5 in. long


----------



## ClairAye

mercedese said:


> Haven't been on in a little while. I had my baby girl February 3, 2013 at 2:47pm. She weighed 6' 14oz and was 19.5 in. long

I remember you, congratulations :flower:


----------



## torsie93

I'm due October 15th :) team pink!


----------



## SophBabes

Baby number 1, due 7th july 2013, blue bump, green team mummy :)


----------



## GrowingBelly

Hey :) so this is my first time posting in here! First time mommy, Due August 23rd, and it's a ...........BLUE bump :D &#9825;


----------



## GiaAndJoy

I'm team pink, with twins, expecting in August


----------



## Harli

I haven't hardly been on here in AGES! (I lurk still here and there, but have not posted). My due date is getting close! This pregnancy has been wonderful, so hoping little miss Luna's birth will be too! :flower:


----------



## mercedese

Thanks Clair!!


----------



## dizzy65

i had my baby boy May 12th 2013 weighing 6lbs 15.8oz his name is Zayden Edward


----------



## ClairAye

Due 24th December 2013, will be Team :yellow: again :flower:


----------



## kaylamariee

Congrats everyone!
My due date is nearing.. June 20th :)
Only 15 days away.. will post here as soon as I have her<3


----------



## MommytoAudrey

just had my baby girl on may 31st. the labor sucked but once I got the epidural everything was great. the actual delivery was a breeze. the adoptive parents came in the next morning and we spent the whole hospital stay together. Our baby girl is the most amazing thing ever.


----------



## dizzy65

I had a baby boy on the 12th of may at 12:44am his name is Zayden :cloud9:


----------



## Firstinflight

Team Blue January 11th 2013! 

Still figuring out whether pink or blue but hoping pink due April 6th, 2014.
Best wishes all!


----------



## teenmommy15

Sadie Mae 
Born June 24 at 9:31 pm
Weighing 8 pounds 11.3 oz
21 1/2 inches long


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Woops - never updated. I was due 4th April 2013. My yellow/green bump turned pink on 10th April 2013! 7lb 13oz. We named her Erin Daisy. :cloud9:


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Kaleigh nicole. 7 lbs 8oz. 20.5 in. 8:40 pm. August 9th, 2013. &#9825;


----------



## ClairAye

MiSS.M0MMY2BE said:


> Kaleigh nicole. 7 lbs 8oz. 20.5 in. 8:40 pm. August 9th, 2013. &#9825;

Congratulations! :flower:


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Thank you!


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Congrats Miss.Mommy! 
I never updated either!
Coltib Alexander was due June 18th and arrived at exactly 39 weeks. June 11 weighing 6 pounds 15.5 ounces.


----------



## MiSS.M0MMY2BE

Thanks girl!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Sorry i have been MIA ladies i have had a lot going on but i have updated the list now :)


----------



## Montrose

My son is due September 30th!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## ClairAye

I'm due on December 24th, Team :yellow: :flower:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated *


----------



## mstennischick

im due february 21st with a baby girl!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Updated :)


----------



## samisshort

I'm due with a :blue: bump on January 15th 2014 :)


----------



## amytrisha

I'm due #1 on March 12th 2014 :happydance:


----------



## Geegee_18

Hi can you add one on for me? Expecting baby girl on December 17th 2013, naming her Olivia Rose! Thanks xxx


----------



## AmberS

Due new years day January 1st 2014 with boy #2 :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Updated


----------



## I.Am.Jade

I was due December 10 with a baby girl. My name is Jade and I'm planning on naming my daughter Alexa.


----------



## x__amour

I get to be on this list twice! :haha:

I'm due May 4th, 2014 with my 2nd. We are keeping sex a secret from everyone though.


----------



## Ashleii15

My name is Ashley and I had my son, Dallas James, November 09, 2011. He was 7lbs 10oz and was born at 4:15pm.
I am currently about 10 weeks pregnant (unsure of gender-will find out asap), due July 27 2014 (from dating ultrasound-haven't seen OB yet for confirmation) 
Will update when I know further on this pregnancy


----------



## ClairAye

I gave birth to a baby girl on 21st December, her name is Lily Anne and she was 7lb 1oz :flower:


----------



## lilmissfowler

September 2nd 2014


----------



## MissMummy2Be

*Updated*


----------



## Chunkycupcake

I'm Patience. I'm new here due June 15th team PINK! :D
:yellow: turned :pink: on January 7th :)


----------



## ClairAye

Sorry to be a pain but mine wasn't updated :(


----------



## Chunkycupcake

I want to add myself!!! Due June 16th 2014!!! Team PINK!!!!!


----------



## Buttons_01

Not sure what has happened to this thread but would be nice to speak to girls who are due close to my due date :) .. I am due 2nd August with a Baby Boy! He is also my first :)


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Sorry i have been MIA girls i have had a lot going on in my personal life along with having trouble getting on here i will go through now and update please let me know if i have missed adding you or there are any changes to be made and i will do my best to get on more often.


----------



## ClairAye

MissMummy2Be said:


> Sorry i have been MIA girls i have had a lot going on in my personal life along with having trouble getting on here i will go through now and update please let me know if i have missed adding you or there are any changes to be made and i will do my best to get on more often.

I hope everything is okay with you! :hugs:


----------



## MissMummy2Be

ClairAye said:


> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i have been MIA girls i have had a lot going on in my personal life along with having trouble getting on here i will go through now and update please let me know if i have missed adding you or there are any changes to be made and i will do my best to get on more often.
> 
> I hope everything is okay with you! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks :) i'm getting there, FOB left me last august and since then i have had to move house twice and the kids have been sick :( we are all better now but this cold weather here in Australia is not helping keep them well and i am finally getting back on my feet and on top of everything again :)


----------



## tinymumma

MissMummy2Be said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMummy2Be said:
> 
> 
> Sorry i have been MIA girls i have had a lot going on in my personal life along with having trouble getting on here i will go through now and update please let me know if i have missed adding you or there are any changes to be made and i will do my best to get on more often.
> 
> I hope everything is okay with you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks :) i'm getting there, FOB left me last august and since then i have had to move house twice and the kids have been sick :( we are all better now but this cold weather here in Australia is not helping keep them well and i am finally getting back on my feet and on top of everything again :)Click to expand...

Lots of :hugs: Good to hear things have started to get better for you, love. I'm in Aus too and goodness, this weather is horrid! I've got another cold after just recovering from the flu, then food poisoning. Yuck :nope: 
I would like to add myself. Team blue, due on the 19th of September. Only 60 days to go!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Updated :)


----------



## Buttons_01

Just to update you all .. I had my baby boy!! .. He was born on the 20th July :) .. He is just perfect!


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Buttons_01 said:


> Just to update you all .. I had my baby boy!! .. He was born on the 20th July :) .. He is just perfect!

Congrats :) would you like me to update with a name and weight?


----------



## Buttons_01

Why not :) .. Kobey Marshall .. 5lbs 13oz


----------



## MissMummy2Be

Updated :D


----------

